# '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

I think i've gotten somewhere with this... I was wondering how everyone else was making out. I've decided I'm going to install this thing this weekend. I've got a friend looking at the wiring schematic with me. I can't understand why the remote won't work with the car on. I was playing with the valet key and the remote last night, and I realized that even if the car was off, when the key was in the ignition the car would not arm the alarm. 
Has anyone installed a remote start on their car? if so, send me the directions, because this would provide you with the proper bypasses for the alarm. Has anyone uncovered the mystery of the 2002's or not yet? I think that we're making it harder than it really is. All i want is to be able to arm the alarm with the car running. Why is it soooo hard to do this? There should be a lead off the ecu somewhere to mask the car running to the alarm... jus like a remote start. 
Anyone??
Thanks,
Pete
[email protected]


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you haven't gotten anywhere. People have had the TT's work like you have yours before. 
I've heard of two ways of hooking it up so far. One renders the factory alarm useless, the other makes the airbag light come on. 
Good luck though, I know I'd like to see this one solved.


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I think that we're making it harder than it really is. [HR][/HR]​Pete its really this hard.
I did the orginal directions for the 00, which also works for the 01.
Basically on an 00/01 the CCM gets a signal from two places that block it from being armed. One the key being in and Two the car running. The way you get around thison an 00/01 is by trickign it with the relay so that both of those ways aer not based on the key being in, not the car running. However as you can see from the diagrams for an 02, the wire that would normally be interrupted for the engine running no longer exist. But no other wires were added or changed. So yes it really is this difficult.
One way I came up with but somewhat obnoxious is witha timed relay. Basically it would be a relay that it normally open, then once the timer is on it gets its signal and stays on for the duration of the timer, then once the timer goes off it would stay on for the preset time. This time could be set so that it holds it in the key locked postion, like if you held your key in the door to close the windows. This would then remain on while the car was timing down, and once the timer was off it would hold the key for say 3 seconds which is long enough to arm the alarm. Hower this would also lock the car as soon as the timer went on. So you would have to have the drivers doors open hat passengers adn yourself would need to get out of. ANd you woudl not be able to unlock the doors till the turbo timer stopped. you could then also do it with two timers, again one that triggers and stays on while the turbo timer is counting down, it would stay on past the turbo timers time by a few seconds, then trigger the second one which would hold it in the lock position for 5 seconds or so. ITs hard to exlpain, and not cheap as these relays can go for upwards of 50 bucks each, but it canbe done this way.


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Chris-A.W.E)*

This is excellent info, I find myself replying to TT topics almost daily when I read the board. now that search is down I can't refer people to that. I'm going to have to save this to pass along.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

is there any other resources to installing a turbo timer besides Swankmonkey's site and the Audiworld site?
My turbo timer should be here in 2 days (maybe tomorrow since it's already in town) and i want to grab as much info as possible to be prepared
oh yea forgot to mention
i would really appreciate any info on the "ghetto rigged" 02/03 turbo timer installations since i have a 03
i'm willing to sacrifice my alarm as long as i can lock with my keys or the airbag lights (somebody noted that the airbags should still deploy)



[Modified by iqu, 12:28 AM 11-14-2002]


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

since you have a 2003, i guarantee you *WILL* need a bentley manual to try and figure out the tt install.... otherwise, you will be SOL


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

also, in regards to your question, you can lock the doors with the turbo timer installed w/out the relay for the alarm....... you use your key in the drivers side lock to lock it, however the alarm will not arm....
so if you are willing to sacrafice your alarm, then you dont really need to do anything in regards to the alarm or fuses


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

There is a post out there where someone found a fix for the '02 install.
I would link yah, but for obvious reasons, I can't


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Bolsen)*

I had my aftermarket pager alarm with a built in turbo timer installed. Works like a charm with the factory alarm. I had it installed by someone and have no idea how he did it but it does work!!!


[Modified by dknl, 2:54 AM 11-14-2002]


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Chris-A.W.E)*

Hey Chris,
Can you explain with a little more detail? I understand the dual timer relay method... sort of... not quite sure what do with the leads. Will the factory remote still lock the doors? That's the one feature i'm trying to retain. If not, will an aftermarket one work better? 
The reason for retaining the keyless feature is because I'd like to remove the key lock from the driver's door. I've heard of people installing the passenger side cover to discourage theft. My friends '02 got broken into a week ago,














and we are going to be doing this. The driver's door lock is the achilles tendon to this car's theft system. I'm happy to say they didnt' get away with the car... or do much damage.







They busted the ignition lock, and tried to start the car... and failed. Now he's stuck with the bill.
Any help would be great,
Pete


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Chris,
Can you explain with a little more detail? I understand the dual timer relay method... sort of... not quite sure what do with the leads. Will the factory remote still lock the doors? That's the one feature i'm trying to retain. If not, will an aftermarket one work better? 
[HR][/HR]​Withough doing it myself I dont' have any more details other then the concept of how it can be done.

quote:[HR][/HR]
The reason for retaining the keyless feature is because I'd like to remove the key lock from the driver's door. I've heard of people installing the passenger side cover to discourage theft. My friends '02 got broken into a week ago,














and we are going to be doing this. The driver's door lock is the achilles tendon to this car's theft system. I'm happy to say they didnt' get away with the car... or do much damage.







They busted the ignition lock, and tried to start the car... and failed. Now he's stuck with the bill.
[HR][/HR]​Without major dissasembly the door will stil be able to be broken into using the same methods. Its not as simple as removing just the cylinder, its the electronics behind it, if those are then removed then there will probably be other ill affects ranging from CCM function issues to possibly even a permanently illuminated MIL.
If the theives tried to bust the ingition a MK4 and did nothing about the immobilizor then they clearly are not "professionals" which means they will damage your door eitherway only to find out they can't get in or that they stil then cant; start your car. Bypassing the immo is very simple and these theives were clearly below that to figure it out, so I am sure the will still damage your car cylinder or not.


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Chris-A.W.E)*

Chris,
I appreciate the info... Let's not get into how easy it is to thieve these things, cuz we never know who's reading...







I was seriously considering snippin the wire that does the locking and unlocking feature from the lock cylinder switch, but you're probably right about the computer issues.
I'm just trying to figure out some way to make my car less vulnerable. Is an aftermarket alarm system the only way? I was looking at the compustar system... looks good, and they provide some sort of turbo timer system too. I'm gonna have to call the company to find out more details. I just don't want to have to worry about my car getting broken into everytime i park it somewhere not so safe. 
But i guess i shouldv'e bought a YUGO then...








thanks,
Pete


[Modified by QuickDub, 1:32 AM 11-18-2002]


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

I just want to stay updated on the TT issue. Would love for it to work correctly, but if not, do I understand it correctly if I install a TT with the addition of an aftermarket alarm, am I then "safe"?


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

Well an aftermarket alarm is not going to stop them from breaking in. Yes it will go off but just add some sensors to yoru stock alarm so when they hit it initially it will go off before they have time to disarm it with the key. Theres a short how to from my orginal Turbo timer install directions on http://www.swankmonkey.com. Others have also done it based on the stock stereo alarm wire. On top of possibly adding sensors, adding an additional LED like in the middle of the dash or on top of the steering column, may ward off theives making them believe there is an additional alarm added.
Personally I dont' believe in alarms, and yes I have had my car broken into. They are basically useless and won't stop anyone who wants your stuff or your car. Being very familar with automotive electrical systems I can tell you they are pretty much a waste of your money. Yeah a few years ago before every car came with an alarm you coudl make you rmoney back ina year or two in insurance deductions, but thats already built in now as the cars come with them.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]since you have a 2003, i guarantee you *WILL* need a bentley manual to try and figure out the tt install.... otherwise, you will be SOL[HR][/HR]​how much is your guarantee worth? NO_VTEC has a Blitz TT in his 03 and we didn't need a Bentley Manual to install it. And for tose of you worried about the factory alarm, if you lock the car with the key, as soon as the tt shuts the car off it arms the alarm.


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*



> how much is your guarantee worth? NO_VTEC has a Blitz TT in his 03 and we didn't need a Bentley Manual to install it. And for tose of you worried about the factory alarm, if you lock the car
> I believe the bently reference was for those tryign to make it work with the factory alarm. Yes with basic knowledge of an electrical system you can do it with just a test light or an DMM.
> As for it locking once the TT shuts off, this is the first I have ever heard of this, and honestly does not seem correct based on what has been seen in the past by many people here.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Chris-A.W.E)*

well, he locks it, and it beeps when it shuts off. LED flashes. I am assuming this is the alarm arming itself. unless maybe it doesn't actually go off upon breaking in it. That I am not sure about. 
I will verify tomorrow and let you all know for sure.


[Modified by bassboy, 11:21 PM 11-17-2002]


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Ok, so let me get this straight. The alarm doesn't arm immediately, and that's not a big deal? So while you walk away and your car is running with no alarm you aren't going to worry about it? And then, you don't even know if the alarm is arming properly?
Why are there people out there who think this kind of half-assed stuff is OK? I would rather sit im my car for 30 seconds to a minute and let the thing cool than take this approach. With the TT wired like that the only appeal it has is to show off to the honda owners that we have a turbo. 
Do something right, or don't do it at all. Putting something on there that doesn't work (or work as it should) is rice in my opinion.
I hope someone can come up with a real solution some day. What we really need is a big company with R&D and whatnot to take interest in our cars and make a solution for us. It really looks like it's going to take a special device to interface with our cars.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, so let me get this straight. The alarm doesn't arm immediately, and that's not a big deal? So while you walk away and your car is running with no alarm you aren't going to worry about it? And then, you don't even know if the alarm is arming properly?
Why are there people out there who think this kind of half-assed stuff is OK? I would rather sit im my car for 30 seconds to a minute and let the thing cool than take this approach. With the TT wired like that the only appeal it has is to show off to the honda owners that we have a turbo. 
Do something right, or don't do it at all. Putting something on there that doesn't work (or work as it should) is rice in my opinion.
I hope someone can come up with a real solution some day. What we really need is a big company with R&D and whatnot to take interest in our cars and make a solution for us. It really looks like it's going to take a special device to interface with our cars.[HR][/HR]​it's not half assed when it is done the way the instructions tell you to do it. And, no it's not a big deal to me that the alarm doesn't arm for 30 secs. It takes me at least that long to get the kids out of the car so by the time it shuts off it's armed and locked. It's not like someone is going to break into your car within the 30 secs that you are walking away from your car. I doubt you walk that fast. As far as sitting in your car, nobody told you that you needed a tt so that's your perogative. as far as your comment about walking away and not knowing if it's arming, how do you know that your car is arming properly when you arm it with the remote? It's the same principle. I bet you hit your button, hear it beep, and assume it's armed. I do however agree with you thet a company needs to take the time to design a tt specific for our cars, but I don't see that happening anytime soon! 


[Modified by bassboy, 4:35 PM 11-18-2002]


----------



## Chris-A.W.E (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

bassboy, I think his main point was that your not sure if its arming thats all
And on that note, I have yet to hear of one single car that armed once the timer goes off. Reason being, it doesnt' know that it was on a timer therefore would have no idea to arm the alarm or it would automatically arm as soon as you shut the car off with the key, and when you went to get out of the car it woudl go off
so here is the test on this theory two methods
Bassboy have your friend keep the drivers window down, set the timer and get out fo the car. Lock the door with the key, and once the timer runs down and the alarm "arms" reach in through the window and open the door. See if the alarm goes off.
For everyone else, get a friend, one of you sit in the car with it running. the otehr friend needs a key to lock the door from the outside, the person inside the car should now shut the car off with the key and wait to see if it arms after you remove the key. Then open the door from the inside with it still "armed" and see what happens.


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...
it's not half assed when it is done the way the instructions tell you to do it. And, no it's not a big deal to me that the alarm doesn't arm for 30 secs...[HR][/HR]​Where are the instructions that tell you how to hook a TT up to a 2002+ model VW? TT's don't interface with our cars properly. Your right though, it is my opinion. If people want to run TT's with the existing limitations that's their perogative. I just want to make it clear, because when I reply to people who want TT's and tell them they don't work properly I don't want to confuse them. When people come on and say they've seen them working on 02+'s or whatever it gets people excited, when there really has been no progress in this since the 02's came out.


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

The dual timed relay method is the only way I can see to set this thing up "properly" U can still lock the door with the key, and the alarm will arm after the car shuts off. Going to order some parts this week to attempt this type of installation. I'll post my results. I wouldve liked to keep the keyless entry method of locking the door, but i don't think its gonna happen too easily.








Not quite sure we have another alternative... that is unless u like sitting in the car for an extra 30-45 sec everytime you stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

quick dub What happened?
Anyone in NJ wat to give it a try.
I'm willing to try it.
Using a timer relay/Pulse generator.
I'll install it for free just pay parts.
[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 3:36 PM 12-13-2002]


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 3:50 PM 12-13-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Never mind I just figured it out without the timer relay anyone want it installed contact me. First one will be free install just pay for parts








Not sure how much parts are yet? Probrably around 40-50

[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 3:52 PM 12-13-2002]


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 3:52 PM 12-13-2002]


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Chris-A.W.E)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bassboy, I think his main point was that your not sure if its arming thats all
And on that note, I have yet to hear of one single car that armed once the timer goes off. Reason being, it doesnt' know that it was on a timer therefore would have no idea to arm the alarm or it would automatically arm as soon as you shut the car off with the key, and when you went to get out of the car it woudl go off
so here is the test on this theory two methods
Bassboy have your friend keep the drivers window down, set the timer and get out fo the car. Lock the door with the key, and once the timer runs down and the alarm "arms" reach in through the window and open the door. See if the alarm goes off.
For everyone else, get a friend, one of you sit in the car with it running. the otehr friend needs a key to lock the door from the outside, the person inside the car should now shut the car off with the key and wait to see if it arms after you remove the key. Then open the door from the inside with it still "armed" and see what happens.[HR][/HR]​sorry for the delay. It does not beep when it shuts off, but it does arm. we left the window down, locked it with they key and let the timer shut it off. then we opened the car door and the alarm went off. we did this 4 times and all four times it did this so I am convinced that it does indeed arm itself.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

what did you guys exactly do to manipulate it?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

but using the remote to lock it doesnt work? does the light even flash?


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

no the remote will not arm it while it is running, yes the light does flash when he locks it from the outside, or even if he reaches in to lock it from the inside and then uses his alientech to roll the window up.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

did you need anything extra to install the TT? or was it just wiring?


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

just wiring, nothing special


----------



## NorCalDubber (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

I do believe that it does arm when the car shuts off. I dont have a TT but I know that I can lock the car with a remote when any door is open besides the drivers door. The doors lock but the alram dosent arm, but when you close all the doors the car beeps and arms the alarm. So I am assuming that it would happen when the engine shuts off as well. Maybe.... Maybe not. 
I am hoping that Greddy will have a TT when thier kit is done for our cars.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

so it does arm? it just doesn't beep?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (juggernut)*



> I do believe that it does arm when the car shuts off. I dont have a TT but I know that I can lock the car with a remote when any door is open besides the drivers door. The doors lock but the alram dosent arm, but when you close all the doors the car beeps and arms the alarm. So I am assuming that it would happen when the engine shuts off as well. Maybe.... Maybe not.
> 
> 
> > Form what I hear the transmitter dosent arm when the car is running.
> ...


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

ttt


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

ttt


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

i ordered the tt install from enfig motorsport and im hoping to install it when it comes and hopfully it will work... but im going to be confident that it is going to be ok


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Just did another 2003 GTi with the Blitz DTT and a relay and the alarm arms with the remote. As soon as I have time I will post up instructions on how to do it.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just did another 2003 GTi with the Blitz DTT and a relay and the alarm arms with the remote. As soon as I have time I will post up instructions on how to do it.[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]Just did another 2003 GTi with the Blitz DTT and a relay and the alarm arms with the remote. As soon as I have time I will post up instructions on how to do it.[HR][/HR]​woo hoo..... things are finally looking up for us awp owners


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just did another 2003 GTi with the Blitz DTT and a relay and the alarm arms with the remote. As soon as I have time I will post up instructions on how to do it.[HR][/HR]​Dude if you tell us how to wire up the turbo timer and it works with the alarm you would be







"Da MAN" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just did another 2003 GTi with the Blitz DTT and a relay and the alarm arms with the remote. As soon as I have time I will post up instructions on how to do it.
Dude if you tell us how to wire up the turbo timer and it works with the alarm you would be







"Da MAN" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yes you would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (forcefedmk4)*

LISTENING


----------



## dubniK (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Can't wait !!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i ordered the tt install from enfig motorsport and im hoping to install it when it comes and hopfully it will work... but im going to be confident that it is going to be ok[HR][/HR]​TT install kit? What's that and what does it consist of?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

quote:[HR][/HR]TT install kit? What's that and what does it consist of?[HR][/HR]​i actually dont know. we are holding off on the kit being shipped until bassboy tells us what's up with his install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

I have figured out how to lock the car with the key then as soon as the turbo timer shuts off it will arm the alarm.(without ever touching a can bus car it will work in any car). I have the unit made up and was going to ship it to mrdejected but we decided to wait and see what bassboy has done.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

awaiting instructions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (speedgator)*

Also very interested........


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have figured out how to lock the car with the key then as soon as the turbo timer shuts off it will arm the alarm.(without ever touching a can bus car it will work in any car). I have the unit made up and was going to ship it to mrdejected but we decided to wait and see what bassboy has done.[HR][/HR]​What protects the car until the TT stops running? Granted the factory alarm isn't that great, but it's something.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have figured out how to lock the car with the key then as soon as the turbo timer shuts off it will arm the alarm.(without ever touching a can bus car it will work in any car). I have the unit made up and was going to ship it to mrdejected but we decided to wait and see what bassboy has done.
What protects the car until the TT stops running? Granted the factory alarm isn't that great, but it's something. [HR][/HR]​Nothing does. I set this up because there was nothing else availible and mrdejected asked for it.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

if bassboy is a no go, i'm all for the kit.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have figured out how to lock the car with the key then as soon as the turbo timer shuts off it will arm the alarm.(without ever touching a can bus car it will work in any car). I have the unit made up and was going to ship it to mrdejected but we decided to wait and see what bassboy has done.[HR][/HR]​So what kit are you talking about and how much will it cost?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

still waiting for your post bassboy


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Also curious


----------



## Turbo Gerbil (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (deepspeed12)*

A VERY interested bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcinB (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Gerbil)*

sounds too good to be true, but I hope it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MarcinB)*

ttt... curious. This is something to do when I get another GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have figured out how to lock the car with the key then as soon as the turbo timer shuts off it will arm the alarm.(without ever touching a can bus car it will work in any car). I have the unit made up and was going to ship it to mrdejected but we decided to wait and see what bassboy has done.
So what kit are you talking about and how much will it cost?[HR][/HR]​Its just a electrical component that senses when the turbo timer shuts off and arms the alarm.
I was going to send mrdejected a prototype because no one local was interested in it.
I don't have a price yet.
But it will definatley be under $50


----------



## MarcinB (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I hope someone shares how this install is done.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think basboy has sold us out







[HR][/HR]​It's people like you that make me not want to share. I have a real job other then posting install how to's on the vortex. I haven't had time to scan the photo's and write up step by step instructions. Be patient and I will post otherwise don't ask.
In fact, quicksilver337 I will email or IM the people who have waited patiently or asked nicely and you can figure it out for yourself. Anyone interested feel free to email or IM and once I get the free time I promise I will send you instructions on how to do it 


[Modified by bassboy, 1:42 AM 1-9-2003]


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think basboy has sold us out








It's people like you that make me not want to share. I have a real job other then posting install how to's on the vortex. I haven't had time to scan the photo's and write up step by step instructions. Be patient and I will post otherwise don't ask.
In fact, quicksilver337 I will email or IM the people who have waited patiently or asked nicely and you can figure it out for yourself. Anyone interested feel free to email or IM and once I get the free time I promise I will send you instructions on how to do it 

[Modified by bassboy, 1:42 AM 1-9-2003][HR][/HR]​Dude I didn't mean to insult you in anyway, If I did I'm sorry. We just get alot of guys that are all talk and no action.


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's people like you that make me not want to share. I have a real job other then posting install how to's on the vortex. I haven't had time to scan the photo's and write up step by step instructions. Be patient and I will post otherwise don't ask.[HR][/HR]​Ditto. I have cold hard cash waiting here when it's available. I'm growing tired of sitting in my car watching the time counter on my cd player to let my turbo cool down. My girlfriend probably thinks I'm debating whether or not to get out of my car and come into her apartment or not.








Has anyone used that cheap $99 GReddy timer yet? I think that would look trick flush mounted in that little cubby hole in my glove compartment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's people like you that make me not want to share. I have a real job other then posting install how to's on the vortex. I haven't had time to scan the photo's and write up step by step instructions. Be patient and I will post otherwise don't ask.
Ditto. I have cold hard cash waiting here when it's available. I'm growing tired of sitting in my car watching the time counter on my cd player to let my turbo cool down. My girlfriend probably thinks I'm debating whether or not to get out of my car and come into her apartment or not.








Has anyone used that cheap $99 GReddy timer yet? I think that would look trick flush mounted in that little cubby hole in my glove compartment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​like this?


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]like this?







[HR][/HR]​Woh... that's crazy! You even have the same model I was looking at! At the car audio store I work at, we have a gun that blows material exactly the same as the material in our glove boxes. I'm probably going to flush mount it in that pocket and cover the face with that material.
While we're on the subject, does your manual fit in the right side packet without flexing the material that the pocket is made from? It seems like my manual is too big for that space.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

quote:[HR][/HR]like this?








Woh... that's crazy! You even have the same model I was looking at! At the car audio store I work at, we have a gun that blows material exactly the same as the material in our glove boxes. I'm probably going to flush mount it in that pocket and cover the face with that material.
While we're on the subject, does your manual fit in the right side packet without flexing the material that the pocket is made from? It seems like my manual is too big for that space.[HR][/HR]​well, i would have made it flush mount, but i dont really mind how it is right now. i put a velcro material on the top of the TT in order to make it stick to the glove box fuzzy stuff. also, i took out i think the first 2 or 3 sections of the booklet in order to accomidate the meager space vw gives for the car booklet
when you are doing the wiring, take out the glove box to do it. be careful of the glove box light though.. i broke mines but got it replaced under warrenty






















you will find that at the very back of that slot, there is a hole where you can put ALL of the turbo timer wires through leading to the iginition (running all throughout the back of the panels)
hope that helps some


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

Cool... thanks for the advice! I'm gong to order one tonight.


----------



## HyeRollR (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

Guys how about those alarm systems with timers built into em. I've heard of the Clifford AvantGuard systems having the turbo timers built in. I've heard some good stuff about these systems. You can program them to run upto 30 mins if you like. You'll be upgrading the anti-theft system as well. Here check out this link for more info http://www.clifford.com/products/cp_ag4.htm


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (HyeRollR)*

but the point of the tt install on the stock alarm is so that none of us has to change the alarm key ... since ours is so cool








also, although our alarm might be as well equipped and good as aftermarket, there are always add on sensor to make for a litte more piece of mind..
but the main thing is to keep our cool key


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

if you're gonna throw away your key if you're getting an aftermarket alarm
i wouldn't mind taking those keys off you (car too)
hehehe


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

Enfig I'm still interested I'll drive out to give anything a shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (neuspeedjetta1)*

I'm still waiting to hear from bassboy.
I'll still put it in for free when I get his info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just rather test his method than unneccesaraly probe your car


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Does it really make a difference which turbo timer you use? I would think they are all the same electronics internally right? Bassboy says he used a blitz... i wonder if you use a different type if his method will still work. Hope that we get this issue worked out sooon. i'm getting tired of sitting in my car for a minute after i get somewhere. 
Look forward to hearing your method bassboy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

Yeah after I put my foot in my mouth, I thought I would help bassboy by hosting the "how to instructions" with pics...so as soon as he sends them to me I will gladly post it for bassboy. Hopefully the moderator will make it sticky for all to use. Sense almost everybody has been waiting to install there turbo timers and have the factory alarm also functional.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Good recovery! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's all for the common good.








Do you go to the meets in Miami or Pines? I go to the Pines meets every so often. I'm kind of handy too, in case you want help







. Even though according to Jose you're handy as well, good job in his H.I.D.'s by the way.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (speedgator)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Good recovery! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's all for the common good.








Do you go to the meets in Miami or Pines? I go to the Pines meets every so often. I'm kind of handy too, in case you want help







. Even though according to Jose you're handy as well, good job in his H.I.D.'s by the way.[HR][/HR]​Yeah I go to the weekly meets at Tropical Park every Thurday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those HIDs are sweet right...I got them for a good price too


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Very good price. 380 right? I wonder if the ones from autolamps-online are worth it? Those do have the high beam though. On Jose's I didn't see a relay, shouldn't there be one?








I thought all HID's used a relay...
On topic (LOL) has bassboy gotten you the information?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (speedgator)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Very good price. 380 right? I wonder if the ones from autolamps-online are worth it? Those do have the high beam though. On Jose's I didn't see a relay, shouldn't there be one?








I thought all HID's used a relay...
On topic (LOL) has bassboy gotten you the information?[HR][/HR]​No.. relay is inside the power supply that connects to the bulb. Back on the subjuct at hand.... no bassboy has not sent me the info yet....But let me tell you it will be worth the wait







Good things come to those who wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by quicksilver337, 10:35 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## GOLFERO (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

bassboy, bassboy, baaasssboy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump


----------



## MarcinB (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (GOLFERO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bassboy, bassboy, baaasssboy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump[HR][/HR]​I second that CHEER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and grab a







wating


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MarcinB)*

Bassboy BuMp


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

can someone please tell me which wire is the "speed signal" and "parking brake" wire I finally got all the info I need to give this a shot so I'm going to try it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please help me out!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got an idea after a













































[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 12:42 AM 1-14-2003]


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can someone please tell me which wire is the "speed signal" and "parking brake" wire I finally got all the info I need to give this a shot so I'm going to try it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please help me out!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got an idea after a












































[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 12:42 AM 1-14-2003][HR][/HR]​I looked up in the Bentley and here is the speed sensor connector in the engine bay...dunno if this is what your looking for, and for the brake I'll keep looking for the wires on that parking brake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











[Modified by quicksilver337, 11:46 PM 1-15-2003]


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Patiently Awaiting *bump*














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

BuMp cause we need this very important info


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

Did this topic get moved to a different post or something?


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

Just false hopes as usual I'm sure. I'm not holding my breath for '02 turbo timers.


----------



## NorCalDubber (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

Maybe when greddy relases its turbo kit for the 1.8t they will realase a turbo timer as well. Who knows.


----------



## deepspeed12 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (juggernut)*

Bump any info


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (deepspeed12)*

hello? anything?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

It looks like bassboy has been busy, thats way he hasn't posted...I guess....Anyone care to give a hand on how to install this turbo timer and have the factory alarm activate after timer turns off


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It looks like bassboy has been busy, thats way he hasn't posted...I guess....Anyone care to give a hand on how to install this turbo timer and have the factory alarm activate after timer turns off







[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I'lm growing sick of sitting in my car for two minutes letting it cool down. I'm willing to pay Bassboy for the instructions if they work correctly.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

Sorry everyone, I have been busy trying to get things squared away before I leave for basic training. I will have them posted and e-mailed to those that requested it by the end of next week.


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Add this fellow SW dubber to that list Brad - I definately need some cool down protection for my non-stock turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Thanks a lot man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WebRioter (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (speedgator)*

i would like to be added to that list. need that TT in the summer


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

can you add me to the list as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## linh55 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Please email me the instructions as well. Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

What branch?
I'm USAF in Little Rock Arkansas.


----------



## mikepic (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

PLEASE email me when you have the directions. I've had this timer in my car for like 8 months without it working. Thanks a lot if you did figure it out.
My email address is: [email protected]
Pic
337


[Modified by mikepic, 1:04 AM 2-8-2003]


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mikepic)*

i put my apexi turbo timer in my car last september and it works fine with the alarm. just get out, close the door and lock it with the key. as soon as the car shuts off the alarm turns on.


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i put my apexi turbo timer in my car last september and it works fine with the alarm. just get out, close the door and lock it with the key. as soon as the car shuts off the alarm turns on.







[HR][/HR]​the last part of that is UNTRUE....the alarm does not turn on after the timer turns off......
other then that....this is the same way i use my timer.....the stock alarm doesnt do crap anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif it just has an annoying honk that no one would even turn to look to see if someone was really breaking into the car










[Modified by Beaker In RPG, 1:30 AM 2-8-2003]


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Beaker In RPG)*

yeah, i'm wrong..so please don't steal my car people


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

bump 4 bassboy???? thankx


----------



## TANGINA337 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

bumpty bump....boopity boop and all that good stuff!


----------



## 02_GTI (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

email instructions plz!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (02_GTI)*








WOW this thread came alive again!! good maybe we can finally get our turbo timers working. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## laydback (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

i would also like to know how to install it.... i will be buying a 2003 within the next month and hopefully it will be the same with my car as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected]


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (laydback)*

Yah I have a feeling no one will be able to solve this..so far lots of people have been talking, but no one has anything to backup their claims.


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

bump b4 I have a turbo timer w/ just a boost gauge


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

send instructions to me please email below.


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (manasteel)*

C'mon, will someone ever have an answer??


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

can you email me the instructions as well. thanks, i have faith in you...hehe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenjoyx (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

i have my Timer hooked up and it works ok with the alram- i arm the car and close the doors with my remote and the car is still on countnig down to shut off with the timer-
i installed it myself too- i have a 2001 passat and i am in NYC


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (weenjoyx)*

00 and 01 have different wiring setups making the TT install very simple while the 02-03 models have more complicated setups making it impossible for all but the electrical gurus.


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

bump please


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

hehe mabye some techs can help us out on this one..and if you do find a way around this...Wont the door lock with key in ignition but you outside!!!!








I would consider that a bad thing.....
I say you just wiat 2 mins in the car..its only 2 mins guys...saves you cost of turbo timer, installation issues, and no chance of busting anything...








I just sit and wiat 2 mins....







im cheap, but its cuz im poor


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (weenjoyx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have my Timer hooked up and it works ok with the alram- i arm the car and close the doors with my remote and the car is still on countnig down to shut off with the timer-
i installed it myself too- i have a 2001 passat and i am in NYC
[/img] [HR][/HR]​the problems are with 2002 cars


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

eh... oops n/m















for some reason i dont think this problem is gonna be solved.. cuz if you look at the wiring skematic(sp?) it would require some kinda dual relay


[Modified by Blue.Jester.02Gti, 12:15 AM 2-9-2003]


----------



## ferndog32 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

Please add me to the email list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got my Blitz DTT waiting to be installed.








[email protected]


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ferndog32)*

hopefully at the end of this week bassboy will send us the wiring on how to install the turbo timer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

bassboy!







please


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

up!


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*


----------



## t4t3r (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

would like to know as well. friends make fun of me for "waiting" for my car


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (t4t3r)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would like to know as well. friends make fun of me for "waiting" for my car







[HR][/HR]​hahaha thats funny dude..the same thing happens to me, all my friends with VR6 say... you see you should of gotten a VR6 and i'm like yeah thats way I can still take ya


----------



## pansyboy8 (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

bump for u guys, even though i have an awd =D


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (pansyboy8)*

i would love instructions but i'm fine with the alarm not working while the TT is keeping the car on
i always lock my car with my keys and it's not like the stock alarm is gonna scare away the thugs aways...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

Bassboy bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Getting-hungry-for-lunch *Bump* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

Bassboy can u e-mail me w/ the directions thanks! [email protected]


----------



## Westcat (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

i'd like a copy of the how-to as well thanks.







[email protected]


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Westcat)*

its hopeless


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (protijy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its hopeless







[HR][/HR]​ya just figured that out?















nah im j/k.. but ya its pretty hopeless w/o the use of two TT's...


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

mew


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

i'm beginning to think it's also hopeless


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

c'mon a little encouragement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]c'mon a little encouragement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Yeah what he said


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

does anyone have any proof that this guy _REALLY_ knows how to make this work? how do we know hes not pullin our chain?
not to kill all of our hopes, but anyone can just say they know how to do it and not deliver. 
-Beaker


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Beaker In RPG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does anyone have any proof that this guy _REALLY_ knows how to make this work? how do we know hes not pullin our chain?
not to kill all of our hopes, but anyone can just say they know how to do it and not deliver. 
-Beaker[HR][/HR]​I guess we don't know.... but we are hopefull that someone would step forward and tell us how to install this turbo timer...


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I think a delayed relay will do the trick. you'll still need to lock the doors with the key, but once the TT shuts the engine off, it will have to arm the alarm through the delay relay. This isn't the best solution, but it IS a solution. I would much rather be able to arm the alarm and lock the doors with the remote, but life is all about compromises.








My friend says its possible.. jus need to figure out what parts we need. Its a bit cold here yet to start weekend projects. Anyone else have any luck with this yet?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think a delayed relay will do the trick. you'll still need to lock the doors with the key, but once the TT shuts the engine off, it will have to arm the alarm through the delay relay. This isn't the best solution, but it IS a solution. I would much rather be able to arm the alarm and lock the doors with the remote, but life is all about compromises.








My friend says its possible.. jus need to figure out what parts we need. Its a bit cold here yet to start weekend projects. Anyone else have any luck with this yet?[HR][/HR]​Yeah I heard the same thing...that it can be done with relays..I'll see if my source will get me the info and if it will work...I have to see it to believe it


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

With a delayed relay, wouldn't the car be unlocked for 2 minutes until the TT shuts off, then the car locks. I would think that would lead to theft if someone that knew your car wouldn't lock for two minutes wanted to get in and steal it.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]With a delayed relay, wouldn't the car be unlocked for 2 minutes until the TT shuts off, then the car locks. I would think that would lead to theft if someone that knew your car wouldn't lock for two minutes wanted to get in and steal it.[HR][/HR]​You still would have to lock your car with the key from the outside..so that would not be a problem...The other solution that I was thinking about is installing an after market alarm and then I wouldn't have a problem anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

tru tru... i would like to eliminate the door lock cylinder if possible (theft deterence) .. which would require the remote to lock the doors. So, this doesn't solve my problem. It looks like an aftermarket alarm with Built in Turbo Timer is the only solution. There was a post a while back about someone giving the website for that alarm with TT included.


----------



## perf311 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

bah! there's gotta be a better way. this is horse poop.








anyways, my 1.8T is on the way and my question is this: my friend has a WRX with a turbo timer and he always turns off the car, gets out, and waits for the TT to shut off the car, then hits the remote lock. i know it's a completly different car, but the longest i've ever waited (even in the hot summer months) is like 15-20 seconds for the car to shut off. are the 1.8Ts the same way, in that they only require a short timeframe before determining they're ready to be shut off?


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (perf311)*

he doesn't drive it hard enough... this is rediculous!!!! i'm giving up on the tt thing... nothing is ever solved and the wiring is a damn pain.


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

bassboy


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

Give him a chance guys. He has a lot of non-VW related business in his life right now and this might take him awhile to get to. I know the guy and he is reputable...just be patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

bump


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

ditto


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Give him a chance guys. He has a lot of non-VW related business in his life right now and this might take him awhile to get to. I know the guy and he is reputable...just be patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Thanks Dave! I have it pretty much finished. I don't suppose you could host it for me, if I bring you a copy Sat. to the Pavillions?


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

i can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

if it's pictures ill host it for you bassboy!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Thanks alot for your patience with us and figuring this beast out!
Patiently awaiting how-to.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Give him a chance guys. He has a lot of non-VW related business in his life right now and this might take him awhile to get to. I know the guy and he is reputable...just be patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Dave! I have it pretty much finished. I don't suppose you could host it for me, if I bring you a copy Sat. to the Pavillions?[HR][/HR]​If he can't host it for you I will gladly do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the update


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Hey all, check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=714956


----------



## ferndog32 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Hey bassboy, are you going to Streetflight on Saturday? I'll be there and I would like to check out the setup.


----------



## 1.8tnewfella'03 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

Please email me the instrucions. I have a HKS type 1 tt. i would still like to have the use of the keyless locking device, and have my alarm still arm. THANK YOU Bassboy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by 1.8tnewfella'03, 9:51 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## THISMUG (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1.8tnewfella'03)*

If you wouldn't mind forwarding them to me also. Thanks!


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

I have them done! I will be giving a copy to Perfekt on Saturday to put on his website in the how-to section. I will also try to email those who requested it in an email, but I am runnning out of time before I leave for basic training so if you don't get an email, just check back here as I will have a link to his website, and I am sure that Dave will also post the link once it's up. Sorry for the wait, and I hope you all enjoy!








Brad


[Modified by bassboy, 11:04 AM 2-20-2003]


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

If possible, could you please send me the instructions as well to: [email protected] ? Thanks.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Thank you sooo much bassboy. I'll catch it on the how-to once posted if you don't email me. Just in case: [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you!


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

awesome!!!! send me an e-mail [email protected] pwease







if ya get a chance? thanks bassboy

















[Modified by Blue.Jester.02Gti, 10:52 AM 2-20-2003]


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Blue.Jester.02Gti)*

This is good news. I really hope it works.


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is good news. I really hope it works.[HR][/HR]​I just want to be sure that it will before forking out the money for a timer.


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

keep it up!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have them done! I will be giving a copy to Perfekt on Saturday to put on his website in the how-to section. I will also try to email those who requested it in an email, but I am runnning out of time before I leave for basic training so if you don't get an email, just check back here as I will have a link to his website, and I am sure that Dave will also post the link once it's up. Sorry for the wait, and I hope you all enjoy!








Brad

[Modified by bassboy, 11:04 AM 2-20-2003][HR][/HR]​Alright Brad !!! Thanks dude I know you would come through for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

keep us updated, can't wait


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (BananaCo)*

hey brad can you email me the instructions please
[email protected]


----------



## epunk (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

I could put them online right away if you want.
Just IM me!


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (epunk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I could put them online right away if you want.
Just IM me![HR][/HR]​please do so!


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (BananaCo)*

bumpppp i cant wait!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (couldntthinkofone)*

i'll host it too if it helps


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'll host it too if it helps







[HR][/HR]​Wait your turn boy I'm first


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

patience is a virtue and i virtually have none


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

The "weekend" is coming, The "weekend" is coming, The "weekend" is coming...


----------



## MarcinB (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

hell yeah this is going to be sick


----------



## epunk (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MarcinB)*

saturday morning while impatiently waiting for the how-to bump!


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (epunk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]saturday morning while impatiently waiting for the how-to bump!







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RockstarGTI (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (micahdj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (RockstarGTI)*

CaN't WaIt BuMp


----------



## hotsoup (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Back to top...


----------



## 1.8tnewfella'03 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hotsoup)*

Did anyone see in the new Eurotuner that the 2002 GTI they had up against the BMW. if you look at the specs they mention that the GTI has a HKS turbo timer installed. do they know something we dont ?????







I have a HKS tt i would like to install, but i dont know how. ill wait for it.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1.8tnewfella'03)*

you can install the turbo timer fine without a problem. it will do what it's supposed to do. however, the trick is to be able to lock the doors and arm the alarm while it's counting down. 
so the turbo timer will install correctly, but the alarm wont work right


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

Sunday Morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (forcefedmk4)*

*Perfekt* any luck with the"How to" for the install


----------



## 1RADTOY (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

I will also be waiting. Thansk for the hard work trying to figure this thing out


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Perfekt has the written copy in his possesion, however he is going to need to come and take some pics for those of you who may need pics to go along with it as my pics turned out like crap. Emails will be sent out to those who have requested them, in the meantime Perfekt will be posting them on his website so check back here for a link once he has them up. Thanks for your patience, hope you enjoy!


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

don't forget to send instructions to me please


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Send me the instructions too!








[email protected]





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Sene me instructions too please!!








[email protected]


[Modified by micahdj, 11:47 AM 2-23-2003]


----------



## epunk (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Good job bassboy... cant wait to see the results!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wtmsvw (May 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (epunk)*

Send me instructions too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A1Crazy (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (wtmsvw)*

I want them too
[email protected]


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (A1Crazy)*

just like the rest of you guys, i'm waiting to see some info on this, but since friday there has been 29 posts(including this one) and only one was from bassboy. can we all just patiently wait? it's a pain having to sort through all the bumps and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when all we really want to see is the info. and it isn't going to get them to host the info any fast either


----------



## 1.8tnewfella'03 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

I'll wait as long as it takes. If Perfekt posts up the directions, or a connection to his site, i will be willing to wait as long as i can. i hope they successful and find a way to make this work. Maybe someone can also contact Eurotuner, they installed the HKS in the 2002 Gti. i want to know how they did it.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1.8tnewfella'03)*

probably the same way as the rest of us. meaning THE ALARM DOESN'T WORK WHILE THE CAR IS ON!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just like the rest of you guys, i'm waiting to see some info on this, but since friday there has been 29 posts(including this one) and only one was from bassboy. can we all just patiently wait? it's a pain having to sort through all the bumps and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when all we really want to see is the info. and it isn't going to get them to host the info any fast either







[HR][/HR]​We are patient...the reason we bump this thread is bring it to the top, because this thread is so *IMPORTANT* to all of us. If this works like bassboy says .... then bassboy will be the Da man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

tru dat praya!


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Here is the write up: Turbo Timer install by BASSBOY
I intend to hook up with Brad sometime this week and grab a few pictures to go along with the write up. Until then, enjoy the text! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Brad!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

i cant wait to do this!!!!!!!!!



[Modified by mrdejected, 8:33 PM 2-23-2003]


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

OK NOW SOMEONE TEST IT TO SEE IF IT WORKS!


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

This looks alot like the swankmonkey tt install (www.swankmonkey.com) what's the difference?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (RobMan8023)*

from reading it over looking at the diagram from cosmic motorsports, it is exactly the same as their install... i also want to know the difference


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

good stuff!!! now i just have to buy a turbo timer!!!


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

Um...
Black/purple wire from fuse 6?? Isn't that the fuse that 2002's don't have??
My friends's 2002 AWP doesn't.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (pumpkin02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Um...
Black/purple wire from fuse 6?? Isn't that the fuse that 2002's don't have??
My friends's 2002 AWP doesn't.







[HR][/HR]​Yah thats our problem he must not have an 02


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

so what does this mean? it still won't work?










[Modified by BananaCo, 8:54 PM 2-23-2003]


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (BananaCo)*

If you have fuse 6, it will. If not, it won't.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (pumpkin02)*

he said it worked on an '03.. did they put the fuse back in the '03's? 

edit: oops i meant '03


[Modified by mrdejected, 9:11 PM 2-23-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

Some 02's are can bus some aren't


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Perfekt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here is the write up: Turbo Timer install by BASSBOY
I intend to hook up with Brad sometime this week and grab a few pictures to go along with the write up. Until then, enjoy the text! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Brad!







[HR][/HR]​OMG, talk about copying!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://www.swankmonkey.com/turbotimer/
It will not work on an 03. Check my 03 page and you will see what's in the works.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

alright, maybe i can leave my mark on the vw world... fuse 6 does what? the lack of it is for what reason?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

I don't know about anyone else, but I was waiting for a TT install that would work on an '02 or '03 w/ a missing #6 fuse. And just to double check, I looked at my '02 AWP and sure enough, no #6 fuse. Is anyone else as disappointed as I am that this TT install is more or less bogus? I feel abused.







Thanks for the false hope Bassboy.


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (RobMan8023)*

how come all of this does not surprise me...
I did tons of research on this about a year ago (1 year, 7days), even scanned several copies of my bently and posted them on here for people....heres the thread.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=250774 and http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=236671 
note: none of the links work anymore for the bently scans, my ISP deleted my whole website durrning an upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Beaker In RPG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how come all of this does not surprise me...
I did tons of research on this about a year ago (1 year, 7days), even scanned several copies of my bently and posted them on here for people....heres the thread.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=250774</a> and <A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=236671" TARGET="_blank">http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=236671 
note: none of the links work anymore for the bently scans, my ISP deleted my whole website durrning an upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​
You think that you can help us out ...Tell me what I need to post and I'll put it up . I have the Bently on cd and I can host the pics. Send me the instructions and that way we can benefit from this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

2003's have a fuse 6. I am sorry if the 02's don't. But the 03 that we did does have a fuse 6. If you don't have a fuse 6 then you can still do it, however you need to locate the comfort module. It should still be a black and purple wire. follow the instructions as they are written and trace the wire from the comfort module back to the fuse panel. IT IS THERE, Dave will hopefully be able to take pics this week before I leave. Not just of my car, but the 03 as well so you can compare the two. It works, you just need to actually do it. I wish I had more time to walk everyone through it, but I won't have access to a computer over the next few months.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

so far we need to confirm that only the '02 cars DONT have a fuse 6. if only '02s dont, then vw is a friggin loser!!!








on a side note, i'm going to go to my car this afternoon and see what's up. if i dont see a colored wire on my canbus, im going to get enfig's fix... because that is the only one that im sure on that is a fix


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

I FOUND IT FUSE 38 IS BLK/PRPL
Here's the deal I have to go to VW to get some parts and then to AUTO ZONE to get some more parts then when I get bacak around 2pm I will be doing the install!








*I also need a speed sensor wire can someone tell me which wire I should use!! I need to know this before I can do the install so help me out
* 



[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 12:15 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

are you going to try to tap into it?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

yes I am


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

it says on the faq that fuse #6 is central locking and fuse 38 is 38. Central locking system (with power windows), luggage compartment light, remote/fuel tank door
does this make any difference?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

well why dosen't someone tell me where this blk/prpl wire leads to on an 01 and an 03 if the both have the same starting point then it should work the wire has to start somewhere doesn't it! The side that doesn't go to the fuse box!!!!


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

let me run out to the garage and see if I have a 38 on my 01. If not then that maybe where they located it.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

sounds good brad let me know wy 38 is blk/prlp


----------



## wtmsvw (May 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

I checked on the wiring diagram on Vesis and that purple/black wire on the comfort control module on the connector to the lock unit on the drivers door.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (wtmsvw)*

EVERYONE wish me luck hopefully this woll work I am starting it now!!!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

isnt fuse #6 for the 02 now fuse #11 instead? i thought i read that on another post i may be wrong.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

fuse 11 sets off the airbag light.. so it works, but the airbag light stays on.. which sucks


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

WELL guess what there are 2 blk/purple wires to make thing more complicated both coming from the fuse panel!! one is thicker than the other any opinions


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

one of them should be fuse 38, where is the other one coming from? also you need to trace it to the comfort control module. I know that there are a lot of wires uop there, but that is the best place to look first. 38 may arm it, as it is controlling the drivers side lock.
I will leave my aim screen open so you can keep in touch.


[Modified by bassboy, 2:49 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
OMG, talk about copying!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://www.swankmonkey.com/turbotimer/
It will not work on an 03. Check my 03 page and you will see what's in the works.
[HR][/HR]​Sorry, but it's not a copy! I am very familiar with their instructions and used it a reference And you are wrong in saying that it does not work on 03's. This is exactly why I wasn't in a hurry to post anything on the matter, because people like you want everything done for them. Sometimes you have to experiment and if you are too afraid to experiment then you should just sit in your car until it cools down. This works in TWO 2003 GTi's in Az. Maybe I should sit down and re-write it because after re-reading it I can see where it maybe confusing. Sorry I am not a professional instruction manual writer, and I have other things that are more important in my life right now. I will get with Perfekt and have him take detailed pics of both the 2001 and the 2003 install so that you can all refer to them when you do yur own installs. But don't come on here telling me that I brought on false hopes, it's not like I tried selling this info to you, I was just trying to help. I am currently trying to help VWJTI18T install his. Hopefully he is able to get it done so that the rest of you will be re-assured.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we appreciate your time and effort


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Then you have not seen all of the cut and spliced wires on my 2003, LOL.
If it works on some 03's then that's great! It however does not work on my 03.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

yeah, the whole harness of my buddies 03 is cut and spliced, looks like the car has been stolen a million times. I am trying to get ahold of the other 03 which is a very clean install, for the pics.


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

VWJTI1.8T,
Please let us know if you are successful.
Also, Does the factory alarm arm immediately, or when the TT shuts the car down. I read all the posts and am not clear on this fact.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

as soon as you hit the arm button, just as if it were normal


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Wow, now if we can get it to work on fuse 38 I'll be floored. I thought this whole thread was for cars without #6, so I was a little let down when an answer actually came about. 
What's the verdict on the fuse #38 thing?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

ok guys I'm almost done 1 hour and hopefully we will all be happy
thanks BASSBOY FOR PUTTING UP W/ ALL THE ANNOYING IM'S


----------



## ferndog32 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Thanks for the writeup bassboy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I know you've got way more important things to do than deal with vortexers...
VWJTI, use the force!


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ferndog32)*

thanks alot for the instructions bassboy
if i get off school early enough tonight (usually get off at 9pm)
i'll might as well try it and if it doesn't work no harm done except a cut fuse wire added on...


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

Still not much closer to getting it done lol *The turbo timer is hooked up!* . but I'm working on the relay rigth now Brad is checking a wire for me right now cause I can't seem to find it! Should be done in an hour and I mean it this time!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Still not much closer to getting it done lol *The turbo timer is hooked up!* . but I'm working on the relay rigth now Brad is checking a wire for me right now cause I can't seem to find it! Should be done in an hour and I mean it this time![HR][/HR]​did you have a fuse #6?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

JUST SO YOU ALL KNOW I DID WITH THE HELP OF BASSBOY USE FUSE 38
I WILL DO A WRITE UP TONIGHT INCLUDING THE SPEED SENSOR WIRE AND BRAKE WIRE
AND YES THE ALARM WORKS
*FUSE 6 NOT NEEDED* 


[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 10:42 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

It works with 38!!!!!!! I walked VWJTI1.8T through it and he can verify that it works. I will revise my write-up to include these new findings.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

sweet!!!! nice work.. im going to try this out tomrrow if it doesnt rain


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

oh yeah, got me some work to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Sweet. Good job guys!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (pumpkin02)*

Maybe we can add my revised instructions to the FAQ? If a mod is interested I can email it to you? This way we can keep it up indefinately and free of charge


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

Okay Bassboy has officially redeemed himself...sorry if I was harsh, but knowing the title of this thread: "'02 Turbo Timer Install" and then seeing your instructions not work on an '02, I was slightly, okay maybe very disappointed...but in light of the new findings, if it wasn't for your help, the solution probably wouldn't have been found at this point. Good work to all of those involved who graciously took their time to help figure out this damn TT issue in all our '02's.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (RobMan8023)*

yeah and I am officially a dumbass, because I just tore into the 03 that we did two months ago, and we used 38 becasue the fuse that was in location 6 is a dummy, that's what happens when you hack up a wire harness while drunk. Again sorry for the confusion and the delay. I am revising it as we speak and will get the new improved write-up for 01, 02, and 03 cars and get them to Perfekt asap. (with pics this time too)


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (RobMan8023)*

*GREAT JOB!!!* Bassboy....we waited for this moment to come and now it's finally here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess I'll be busy this weekend








YOU DA MAN!!







Bassboy



[Modified by quicksilver337, 11:07 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

sorry bad post


[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 12:59 AM 2-25-2003]


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

My only thing that I have to say is *I'M THE FIRST ONE IT ONLY TAKES A LITTLE COMMONSENSE*







OT ALL THOSE WHO DIDN'T EVEN USE ANY! JUST KIDDING I JUST TESTED THE ALARM DOORS OPENING PROXIMETY SENSOR SO FORTH EVERYTHING WORKS AS IT SHOULD! It's just going to take a little used to waking away from my car while it's still running!


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My only thing that I have to say is *I'M THE FIRST ONE IT ONLY TAKES A LITTLE COMMONSENSE*







OT ALL THOSE WHO DIDN'T EVEN USE ANY! JUST KIDDING I JUST TESTED THE ALARM DOORS OPENING PROXIMETY SENSOR SO FORTH EVERYTHING WORKS AS IT SHOULD! It's just going to take a little used to waking away from my car while it's still running![HR][/HR]​technically third ione as we did two in AZ already, but first one from the tex to try it. Glad I could help. Everyone Enjoy! And check back to Perfekts page soon as it will be updated. I am also sending this to a mod to ad to the FAQ section so it will be available for everyone.


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Three cheers for bassboy and vwjti1.8t
hip hip... hooray


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

I just sent a copy to VWMike81. He is going to post it in the FAQ section. Also Perfekt has the updated one as well, and we will be adding pics very soon.


----------



## WebRioter (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

thank you very much bassboy and company for doing this write-up.


----------



## ferndog32 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (WebRioter)*

Ain't Vortex grand? Thanks to the mad scientists for helping us poor 2002's.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ferndog32)*

Thank you so much! Now are there any other confirmed 2002's working?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

don't be shy shyguy it works by your TT now


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

What TT is everyone using? Blitz, Greddy???


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

someone should do a how to with pictures for dumb dumbs like mee !








woohoo


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What TT is everyone using? Blitz, Greddy???[HR][/HR]​I used Blitz in all 3 of the ones I did, I believe VWJTI18T used a Greddy?


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (couldntthinkofone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]someone should do a how to with pictures for dumb dumbs like mee !








woohoo [HR][/HR]​Pictures are on the way


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

yes I will have the pics tom morn/afternoon as well as some other info for bassboys write up so fear not this will be complete!


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

thanks to everyone and there hardwork!


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (couldntthinkofone)*

sweet! Thanks again bassboy! I'm gonna go buy my Blitz Dual Turbo Timer now.


----------



## hotsoup (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

You rock, bassboy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time to fork out some $ for a TT.


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

i'm having a bit trouble...
i only see 1 black and purple wire and it doesn't look like it connects to fuse 38 or fuse 6
is there only 1 black/purple wire only? 
the wire is thin also....
please confirm this!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hotsoup)*

sweet bassboy is da man , but what wire is the soeed sensor i need that for my greddy? And any body need turb timers? the new greddy full timers for $80.00 and i can also get the apexi and blitz im me for prices.


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

"i'm having a bit trouble...
i only see 1 black and purple wire and it doesn't look like it connects to fuse 38 or fuse 6
is there only 1 black/purple wire only? 
the wire is thin also....
please confirm this!"
on the 02/03 models it is connected to fuse 38 and yes it is a very thin wire. 


[Modified by bassboy, 12:51 AM 2-25-2003]


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm having a bit trouble...
i only see 1 black and purple wire and it doesn't look like it connects to fuse 38 or fuse 6
is there only 1 black/purple wire only? 
the wire is thin also....
please confirm this![HR][/HR]​Good question there are 2 black/purple wires a thin one and a thick one you will want to use the thin wire!
I will have my whrite up posted here in 20 minutes


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (couldntthinkofone)*

Heres my quick write up w/ some pics there crappy but the best I have!
1) Disconnect (-) on the battery
2) Remove the lower dash panels on the drivers side including the metal piece which goes all the way across the bottom of the dash.








3) Remove the upper plastic piece of the steering console. There are 2 philips head screws that must be removed from the bottom of the column.
4)Now to have fun I installed my TT where the rear window defroster button is located.
4a) Remove the blank switch on the right side by using a screw driver but be careful not to scratch anything. Now pry out the defroster switch w/ a screw driver it takes going at it from a few different angles then eventually it will come out.
4b) Now unplug the defroster and remove the blank from the left side.
4c) Slide the defroster plug behind the flasher and ASR button. I found it a lot easier to pop them out and then just push it across because my hands were to big to fit back there.
4d) Plug in your defroster and pop it in on the left side.
4e) I used an exacto knife to cut the center pillar on the right side so that the TT would have a very tight fit and sit firm.
4f) Run the TT wires down the right side and under the radio to the drivers side.
5) I spliced into the radio's memory wire(yellow wire to radio) for the TT's 12v constant(red wire on my greddy). The memory wire has a constant power and is the closest contant 12 wire. I used the gound rigth above the brake pedal it already has 2 brown wires coming from it and a shiny silver nut.
6)Now u have 2 wires left (blue and green on my greddy) I cut and capped off the blue wire(not needed to work properly). 
7) Next I cut the green wire about 1 foot long and used a butt connector to connect my 16 gauge wire to the green wire on the TT. Be very generous when using your wire to make sure you have enough to reach the steering column.
8) Now run your 16 gauge wire to the left side of the steering column now cut your wire the exact length to the cloth wrapped wires.
9) Take another butt connector and attach it to your 16 gauge wire on one end and on the other end attach 2 six inche 16 gauge wires((your wire)(I stripped about a 1/2" of wire off each one and then twisted them together)) now put your 2 stripped wires into the other end of the butt conector and crimp.
10) With an exacto knife cut the cloth tape so that the wires are free from the plastic support and easy to move around (be patient and don't cut any wires while doing this) 
11) Now that you have the wires free look for a all BLACK wire and a black w/ red strip wire(they are larger than the rest 10-12 gauge) *How you splice into it is your choice .
12) Splice one of the 2 6" wires into the BLACK thick wire
13) Splice the other 6" wire into the BLACK wire with RED stripe.
14) Now remove the drivers side panel where the door closes and the fuse box is located. Remove the fuse box there are 2 Torx screws holding it in!
15) Wiggle the fuse box out and remove the back panel of the fuse box.
16) now u must cut a lot of black cloth tape cut it from the fuse panel and about 7-8 inches away using an exacto knife once again be careful not to cut the wires.
17) now search through the massive amount of wires to find a thin BLACK/PURPLE wire. There are 2 black/purple wires a thin one and a thick one USE THE THIN ONE!! On my car it was fuse #38. Cut this wire about 3-4 inches from the fuse box and attach a female blade adapter to each side of the wire.
18)Now run a 12" piece of wire from the ground above the brake pedal(same one we used before) over to the fuse panel and put a female blade adapter on that!
19) Take 2 feet of 16 gauge wire and and run it from the fuse panel area to the left side of the steering column within the wires on the steering column there will be a small brown/red wire you will want to splice the 2 foot piece of wire into that.
20) Now you should have 4 wires by the fuse box with female blade connectors
21) Hook up those 4 wires as follows
(30) +12V constant (black/purple from fuse box)
(85) - ground
(86) trigger (steering column brown/red wire side)
(87) output (black/purple opposite fuse box, the harness side of the cut wire
22) *YOU ARE ALMOST DONE GO OVER ALL YOUR CONNECTIONS AND MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS TAPED AND SECURED* 
23) Hook your (-) back up to your battery and test everything to make sure it is working properly.
If you have any questions or comments you can IM or EMAIL ME
MY AIM is VWJTI18T
HERE IS the RELAY DIAGRAM








HERE IS THE TURBO TIMER DIAGRAM









*I used my exacto knife and trimmed off the insulation and wrapped the wire around the trimmed wire very tightly and covered it w/ electrical tape and shrink wrapped it using a cig. lighter.
** hook up your speed sensor completely remove the top of the steering console so u can put it in your back seat. There are 2 screws below the instrument cluster remove both of them and and slide the cluster out. On the tach. side of the cluster in the back is a plug remove it and trim the tape back so you can look through the wires and find a green wire that is the speed sensor splice into that wire for your turbo timers speed sensor.
*  SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO BASSBOY(BRAD) AND DUBOBSESSION.ORG  * 

[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 4:14 AM 2-25-2003]


[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 12:51 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

is the "accessory wire" of the TT required?
in the diagram...it's connected to fuse #1
when i put in my tt the first time, i didn't connect it
and what does it do anyways?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

NO IT'S NOT DON'T USE IT LOOK AT MY DIAGRAM


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

crap...
i got the airbag light...
gonna try it again tomorrow...


----------



## perf311 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

can we see pics of the final install?
great job and writeup. still debating whether i want to do this myself, but this is absolutly supurb. thanks to bassboy and VWJTI1.8T.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (perf311)*

good job guys. that's what a little determination gets you...
i have a few questions before i begin ripping my dash apart or order anything
what was the blue wire that was capped supposed to do originally? if you have a tt with a built in boost guage what addition wires will have to be run, just curious how the tt will read boost?
and for the install, i know people have been mounting tt's in the right side of the dash, where the defrost button is... can you mount it on the driver's side and move the asr button?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (perf311)*

pics will be posted tonight


----------



## epunk (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Where do you guys mount your TT? Post pics if you can!


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]good job guys. that's what a little determination gets you...
i have a few questions before i begin ripping my dash apart or order anything
what was the blue wire that was capped supposed to do originally? if you have a tt with a built in boost guage what addition wires will have to be run, just curious how the tt will read boost?
and for the install, i know people have been mounting tt's in the right side of the dash, where the defrost button is... can you mount it on the driver's side and move the asr button?[HR][/HR]​The blue wire is the ACCESORY wire which goes to the ignition but it works perfect w/o it. SO wht mess w/ a good thing right!
As far as having a built in boost gauage I would need to know what wires come from the TT but I would think they are all the same except the addition of the boost hose coming from the engine FPR
Lastly yes you can mount it on the left side PROVIDING you can get the wiring for the ASR button ovet to the right VW does not give you that much wire so it may be tricky!


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

I'll try to do mine this weekend.. if it dont snow here. This looks like it might work.. keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

jti, are both the defroster and the asr wires short or are the asr wires shorter?
i was thinking that the boost gauge would come with a tap into an ecu wire...
could all these splices be made with blade connections?


[Modified by mjmi11er, 10:31 AM 2-25-2003]


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (epunk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where do you guys mount your TT? Post pics if you can![HR][/HR]​I made a custom aluminum bracket on the 03:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great stuff guys, we were looking in a totally different direction to get things working. I'll have to try the new wire this weekend


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]could all these splices be made with blade connections?

[Modified by mjmi11er, 10:31 AM 2-25-2003][HR][/HR]​Not the two wires by the steering wheel, they are large wires, and will probably have to be soldered. Don't twist and tape this connection!
There is another way to tap power that is much easier. I'll get some pics and do a revised install that has this procedure in it..... it just makes life MUCH easier than trying to get to those wires in the column!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was thinking of putting it there too


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jti, are both the defroster and the asr wires short or are the asr wires shorter?
i was thinking that the boost gauge would come with a tap into an ecu wire...
could all these splices be made with blade connections?

[Modified by mjmi11er, 10:31 AM 2-25-2003][HR][/HR]​I moved the ASR, it seemed to have more slack, as for the boost gauge, if you are using the Blitz there are no extra wires to hook up, just the rubber tubing from the brain of the timer to your fpr hose!


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

awesome info, are there any that read in psi rather then bar?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

Just a little info for you guys planning on getting TT's with boost gauges and a/f gauges they are not as accurate as getting a gauge! thats y I got the greddy and a boost an da/f gauge


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

what do you mean by not accurate, slow or just off?


----------



## GOLFERO (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

Thanks to bassboy and to everyone involved with this info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a little info for you guys planning on getting TT's with boost gauges and a/f gauges they are not as accurate as getting a gauge! thats y I got the greddy and a boost an da/f gauge[HR][/HR]​A agree on a/f's not being accurate (unless a true wideband, but that's $$$$$), but not on certain TT's.
I have had great success and accuracy with the Blitz line of TT's with the digital readout for the boost. This has been on 4 cars now, with a diff blitz installed in each one.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

does the tube go into the TT or to a sender unit? i agree with VWJTI1.8T
that the TT won't be as accurate as a electronic gauge with that sending unit.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

*ok let me start by saying buy your TT's but don't follow the write ups not yet anyway they need to be revised the air bag light is coming on I am going back out to my car now to figure out the problem. I will keep everyone posted as to the out come!*


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

roly I got it. You can check it out.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (xcoolice)*

why put it under the ac controls when you can put it here?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *ok let me start by saying buy your TT's but don't follow the write ups not yet anyway they need to be revised the air bag light is coming on I am going back out to my car now to figure out the problem. I will keep everyone posted as to the out come!* [HR][/HR]​i already have a CEL, my ASR, and gas lights on, what's one more


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

Roly the airbags dont work is the lights on. Why your CEL on??


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (xcoolice)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Roly the airbags dont work is the lights on. Why your CEL on??[HR][/HR]​too rich


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *ok let me start by saying buy your TT's but don't follow the write ups not yet anyway they need to be revised the air bag light is coming on I am going back out to my car now to figure out the problem. I will keep everyone posted as to the out come!* [HR][/HR]​when did the airbag light come on? did it come on yesterday?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

because mine has a boost gauge and audible high boost warning. If I just bought the greddy like yours, it would sit in the glove box, too.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

do you know how accurate the boost gauge is?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do you know how accurate the boost gauge is?[HR][/HR]​Very accurate, how's that for subjective








Scroll up, I've used various blitzes with the digital boost gauge on 4 different cars. All right on par with other gauges that are accurate.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

Ok guys here's whatI came up w/ "nothing". I thought maybe it was bescause the 2 ignition wires were ran together so I tried to run them seperatly to the blue and green wires at the turbo timer neither of the 2 configurations worked. I also tried to rewire the power and grounds to different locations that didn't work either. If anyone has any suggestions please IM me at AIM VWJTI18T or email me at [email protected]


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *ok let me start by saying buy your TT's but don't follow the write ups not yet anyway they need to be revised the air bag light is coming on I am going back out to my car now to figure out the problem. I will keep everyone posted as to the out come!* 
when did the airbag light come on? did it come on yesterday?[HR][/HR]​Someone asked me today so I went out and checked it I didn't even notice it last night maybe I was just to stoked!


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

you did it wrong then, the light should not be on. I am sitting in a 2003 GTi right now and there is no airbag light on.


----------



## ncognito (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

I just finished my install. It all works, except the airbag light is on now


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ncognito)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​that's the one i have







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ncognito)*

damn...that's no good!


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bassboy)*

I went through your write up again Everything is exactly the way YOU wrote it. IM me when you get in so we can figure this out cause I'm not the only one. Your friend has a fuse 6 the rest of us don't!! the problem is in fuse #38 it is also connected to the air bag thats whats causeing the light!!! There is only 1 more optionI am going to try after I eat my pizza and that is to use THE BIG AS$ blk/purple wire instead of the tiny one on the fuse box. That could solve our problem.
Check your friends VIN# and make sure it's an 03 and he didn't get robbed from the stealership. Cause that is the only 03 in the US w/ a fuse 6


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Same as mine to matches the dash near perfectly


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Same as mine to matches the dash near perfectly







. I'm going back to the car I'm going to try the big black purple wire!


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Keep us updated...
Someone change this topic title to: "TT HowTo: the fuse 6 saga"


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

hey guys, i just came back from the fuse box in my car. this is what i found:
1. the thin black wire with purple is *not* fuse 38. it is fuse 11.
fuse 38 is the regular size large fuse 15a. fuse 11 is the smaller size mini fuse. 
the wire on the back of fuse 11 is black/purple.
the wire on the back of fuse 38 is red/yellow
each of these fuses are right on top and right below each other.
im did not find any other wire attached to fuse 38 except for the big fat red/yellow wire


[Modified by mrdejected, 1:56 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

haha
yeap
i was thinking how was this different from the "airbag" way to install the TT....
but anywho....i'm pretty sure the airbags will deploy since i've read about it somewhere here...
long story short
dude had tt like us...installed it the way with the airbag light on and was hit...airbag deployed...
PS: i hear airbags hurts like hell...and i sure as hell wouldn't wanna be in an accident or get slapped by an airbag....


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

the reason why you all are getting airbag lights is because when you tap fuse 11, it triggers the disconnection of the cluster. this happened when i did my turbo timer install in june/july and i posted it on vortex. 
if the thin wire is connected to fuse 11 and you do cut it & relay, it will trigger the airbag light...
but the turbo timer will work.
i found this out and posted it last year


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

that's what i thought too
that fuse 38 was not actually the black and purple wire!!!
was thinking that the wire for fuse 38 was red and yellow stripe (not sure since i'm at work right now)


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that's what i thought too
that fuse 38 was not actually the black and purple wire!!!
was thinking that the wire for fuse 38 was red and yellow stripe (not sure since i'm at work right now)[HR][/HR]​yup you saw what i saw then...
basically all you people out there that wanna try this and are looing for the thin black/purple wire are going to be using fuse #11.. which has been tested already in the middle of last summer


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

So is this still unsolved theN?


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

i guess....
unless someone try to cut the wire that goes to fuse 38
but i'm pretty sure someone has tried it already since so many other other wires has been tried already.... (please don't tell me nobody ever tried getting into the "real" fuse 38 wires)
fuse 6 and 38 has that "key" picture on my fuse panel, so i would assume that they would control the door locks maybe?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

imo yes because i dont know anyone that wants their airbag light on just for a turbo timer.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

could this be where the blade connection i was referencing earlier may help... whatever fuse the blk/purple wire runs to
is you use a blade connection to tap into that wire rather then cutting it you will get a signal and never fully "cut" the wire...
will that work, i figure the blade connection will work because it's a thin wire


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

Ok, what's Enfig's solution?


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

Instead of everyone hacking up their vehicles' wire harnesses, how about we wait until a guarenteed solution is found and proven?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

enfig is the only real solution so far...


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

Why would you cut the wire. I use taps. They go over the wire and dont effect it at all. It just plane stupid to do cut it.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (xcoolice)*

xcoolice, is your tt wired this way? is your airbag light on?


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mjmi11er)*

I have it the old way. I just dont use the alarm. The airbag light is not on. Since I work the police. I have a Full auto ar15, thats my alram and it kicks back.


[Modified by xcoolice, 3:20 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (xcoolice)*

i'm assuming that ar15 is an automatic rifle....
but i thought police only get pistols and shotguns!
and nice sports cars


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Update?*

For someone who just started reading this thread, can someone give a quick status as to where this stands? 
Has anyone perfected a real solution for 02/03 cars that will let the alarm work and make everything else function properly? 
Thanks!


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Update? (harryhoudini)*

NO Ihad some stuff come up so I haven't made it back to the car yet but I'm going now! Just to clear everything up I used the blk/purple wire


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Update? (harryhoudini)*

AS OF NOW
it has not been made to work perfectly with the alarm
we need bassboy to confirm what he did to make the 03 to work without the airbag light
because his instructions is simply the same instructions that was presented months ago (airbag method)


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Update? (iqu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]AS OF NOW
it has not been made to work perfectly with the alarm
we need bassboy to confirm what he did to make the 03 to work without the airbag light
because his instructions is simply the same instructions that was presented months ago (airbag method)[HR][/HR]​YAH but see bassboy's 03 had a fuse 6 that what he said!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Update? (VWJTI1.8T)*

My 03, production of 7/02 does not have a fuse #6. That's where the problem is. If newer 03's went to the old setup, then that would be screwy.


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Update? (syntrix)*

yea that would
bought my 03 jetta at November 02
and that would piss me off soooo much...


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Update? (iqu)*

Does this alarm problem only apply to 2002 cars? Because I have a early 2002 car. I wonder if I have this problem too. Where do I go to see if I have a Fuse 6 or not.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Update? (ShyGuy)*

open the fuse box cover and there should be a white card on the cover called the "fuse card".
Look for #6 on it, and then visually find the fuse on the actual fusebox.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Update? (syntrix)*

if bassboy installed it on the '03 w/fuse #6, and vw took fuse #6 out of production in '02... why would they go back to the old design and redesign of the canbus from that generation?










[Modified by mrdejected, 5:13 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]enfig is the only real solution so far...[HR][/HR]​My way you can lock the doors with the key cilynder when the tt shuts off the alarm will lock. 100% sure it works just have to install it to prove it. I think I might be ablr to use the remote also but I'm not sure since I dont have access to a car.
If anyone has a warm garage and a can bus car let me know and I'll figure this thing out


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Update? (mrdejected)*

canbus!!!
ding ding ding... we finally have a winner!!!
That's the approach that we have been dealing with, but if there is a method with just relays, I don't see how it would work properly.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

enfig, can you put the link to purchase your fix online again? i would like to get it..... and install it.. 
im tired of dealing with this relay crap


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

nope...no fuse 6 or 17 for me either. Can't just stick a fuse back into that spot? 
Oh and if Enfig's method doesn't work with the remote...aren't we just back to square one? I thought the original method would work if you locked the car by turning the keys.


[Modified by ShyGuy, 5:26 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]enfig is the only real solution so far...
My way you can lock the doors with the key cilynder when the tt shuts off the alarm will lock. 100% sure it works just have to install it to prove it. I think I might be ablr to use the remote also but I'm not sure since I dont have access to a car.
If anyone has a warm garage and a can bus car let me know and I'll figure this thing out[HR][/HR]​It's called passive arming, and it works fine on mine. I do tap into a different place for supplying power than the two wires in the steering stalk.
The goal here is to modify the signal on the can bus to allow the car to arm while under TT control.
Like I said, if there's an easier way, I'm all for it, but this is what we have found so far.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

syntirx
what did you do what works what doesn't work can you fill us in on all the details cause NOTHING else tried has worked yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

I THINK locking the cylinder does not arm the alarm after the tt shuts down.
My goal is to hit the transmitter. that Locks the doors and as soon as the TT shuts down the alarm arms.
It I can get it to arm right away that would be great but Since I have never tried I dont know.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]syntirx
what did you do what works what doesn't work can you fill us in on all the details cause NOTHING else tried has worked yet.[HR][/HR]​I'm working with an Electrical Engineer that knows a lot about reading the signals like on the can bus. We discovered this back in Nov of last year on mine and have been collecting data and working towards a programmed chip solution.
This is just in our spare time, so progress has been slow. 
I thought I had it back then too, but I also got the airbag light.... very frustrating when you think you are done, and then realize that it's not correct.
If there's a simple way that's outside of the can bus, then I'm all for it!! My wires are hella hacked from all the testing and trial and error so far. 
ein... when you lock with the key under TT control, it does not set the alarm..... it will set after a while, it's called "passive arming". The goal is to be completely armed under TT control for 02/03's.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

hey vwjti, if you arent far from jersey, you can always get it installed by enfig


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

screwy


[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 9:18 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

yah but he doesn't have a garage and doesn't want to come this far out to my place the only place I know of that has a garage!


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

you could always try an underground parking structure


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

#6 -> GO
#11bkp -> airbag
#38rdy -> unknown ?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

38 has a fuse in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I can only see 1 wire coming from it







So I have to do a little more investigating into that matter








HOWEVER I am working on another way that I have up my sleeve this is kinda like enfigs way but I have no idea what he's doing so it may be the same thing. But who knows







I am going to draw up some schamatics the best I can I'm no rocket scientist!!! I know some one out there has a chiltons on CD if you could IM on AIM or TEX I would appreciate it I just need to find a couple things to see if this will work first!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

i dont know why you guys are grabbing the grounds and power form these places what would happen if you got the ground from the chasey of the car from a bolt or something and the power from like the battery or something, do these specific locations allow the tt to work or something, cause when i used to hook up tt on civics i just grabbed power from the fuse box were there was an extra power post and just grounded it to the chasey of the car and that was that. and how about diodes will they work, maybe if a diode is put on the wire that sets off the airbag then it can block the signal, and not set off the air bag light, no? just a theory. maybe , im not really sure.










[Modified by funkysole, 7:14 AM 2-26-2003]


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

funkysole you must be new to this problem that we are haveing with the 2k2 cars.... the problem is not the power and ground locations..it's finding the wire that fakes the system(oem alarm) thus letting you activate the alarm once the TT turns the car off. Thats the famous wire that we are looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am working with a few people that are car alarm installers and I will see if we can find the solution to this TT thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i dont know why you guys are grabbing the grounds and power form these places what would happen if you got the ground from the chasey of the car from a bolt or something and the power from like the battery or something, do these specific locations allow the tt to work or something, cause when i used to hook up tt on civics i just grabbed power from the fuse box were there was an extra power post and just grounded it to the chasey of the car and that was that. and how about diodes will they work, maybe if a diode is put on the wire that sets off the airbag then it can block the signal, and not set off the air bag light, no? just a theory. maybe , im not really sure.









[Modified by funkysole, 7:14 AM 2-26-2003][HR][/HR]​He's on point he just needs to read the entire thread.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

bah..well I've ordered my Blitz Dual Turbo Timer anyways....which means I'm counting on you guys!


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

yea , wth , buy first








waiting for plan A else will try enfig


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yah but he doesn't have a garage and doesn't want to come this far out to my place the only place I know of that has a garage![HR][/HR]​I might have a garage I'll make a few calls tomorrow and We'll figure this out. A whole day in a car might be relaxing for me


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

no im not new top this ive read the entire damn post but just wondering thats all im patient enough to wait for the cure.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

Thats awesome ENFIG!!!







I'm off monday's and tuesday's. I actually did some thinking of my own and will be trying it when I get a chance which won't be for a while I neeed said parts, time and money! I'm thinking it should be well under 40 so just a few simple tricks and a trip to radioshack probally friday morning!
*  NOW IF ANY ONE HAS BENTLEYS OR CHILTONS ON CD PLEASE CONTACT ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE BY AIM EMAIL OR WHATEVER  * cause to complete this I need to find 3 certain wires I will NOT post this because I don't want any screwing up there car!! I am not an electrition nor can I spell it LOL. So if any one has the CD please contact as soon as possible thanx


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

i have bentley on cd-rom...
email me with stuff you need or contact me on aim: mrdejected


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have bentley on cd-rom...
email me with stuff you need or contact me on aim: mrdejected[HR][/HR]​Same here


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

hey guys 
i just wanted to start off by give mad props to all the people who got this thing to work in our 02-03 cars.
i have been monitoring this thread for quite some time know and i finally have a clue how this works.
i performed this install in my car last january and for a little while i was trying to figure it out on how it sapose to work.
after a few weeks i decided to wait and see if anyone has performed this install on the 02's.
i followed the cosmic motorsports how2 for the 01 install, i figured that this would work in my car since its only 1 year difference. i guess i was wrong.
here is how my biltz tt is setup : i can activate the tt while the car is running and i can set a time for the countdown. once i set the time and turnoff the ingation
the tt starts to work. once the tt countdown stops the car shuts off. but if the tt is counting down and i pull out the key the tt shuts off.
i think i wired everything correctly but since my car is an 02 i dont think it work because of fuse#6
here is how the wringing is setup:form the relay i have
#87 going to the blue/purple wire into the fuse panel
#86 brown/red going to ingation 
#85 ground
#30 goes to fuse panel
can anyone tell me if this is correct. and if its not can u tell me what i need to do to fix this.
thanks guys for all of your help.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

Like mentioned above our cars do not have fuse #6 so it will not work unless you want the airbag light on all the time......we are still looking for a solution to the problem. Soon I hope!!


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

yep. Do you mean if you leave the car and come back and put key in then it turns off?? If so push the left button after returning with the key in.. it will stay on.


----------



## 1st SilverOne (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (xcoolice)*

Ok has anyone who put their turbo timer in and the airbag light came on used a VAG to scan for codes?
If so I am curious as what the description of the code was.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1st SilverOne)*

smart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1st SilverOne)*

it might be this one
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

ENFIG I hear you may have found a possible garage site if anything goes through let me know and we can work out some time to meet up and try this. I'm still working on my IDEA's there almost done just hitting a few snags







they should be worked out shortly but I can't make any promises! So Im me or something and let me know whats up!
Also if anyone has a VAG feel free to hit me up if you could scan my car my TT is in w/ air bag light on!!
Thanx
Andy


[Modified by VWJTI1.8T, 7:52 PM 2-27-2003]


----------



## bassboy (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1st SilverOne)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok has anyone who put their turbo timer in and the airbag light came on used a VAG to scan for codes?
If so I am curious as what the description of the code was.[HR][/HR]​







nevermind. Good luck fellas, I am outta here. If you all haven't figured it out by the time I am done with basic then you can drive to Ft. Sam Houston, Texas and I will install them for you on Sundays when I am not in class.


[Modified by bassboy, 9:23 PM 2-27-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

I have a friend that woks at a dealet that can let us work on this there but it has to be on a saturday


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

well I'll see if I can get a saturday off it'll be tricky though


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

how to tell w/o takng da fuse panel out (to see) if the fuse #6's a dummy ?








looks like u know the answer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by magtI.8t, 7:19 PM 2-28-2003]


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

in english please


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

i'm just going to leave mine alone until this whole mess gets worked out. i have enough problems with my dealer and cutting all the wires to figure this out on my 03 would just add to the problems i already have







. i hate my dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . as of now i have the apexi hooked up the old way minus the comfort tap. it counts down and shuts off. i just have to be within 20ft after 1 min to arm my alarm...or i can just lock the door with my key.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

Damn...I really do hope someone figures this out...I wanna use my Blitz TT!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

i'm gonna [email protected] up, i mean work on this install saturday


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

just a matter of time to get it done , if there are enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2002 owners to dig it


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

Enfig I am going to call your shop tom. I can do it next week but I need to talk with you first! Any ?'s in the mean time just IM k


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Enfig I am going to call your shop tom. I can do it next week but I need to talk with you first! Any ?'s in the mean time just IM k
[HR][/HR]​I dont have a garage.
I can work at a dealership







But it has to be on a saturday


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Enfig I sent you an IM
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

http://www.m-sjoberg-ab.se/pdf/3868info/VW_GolfIV_2002.pdf


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

well..guess it's back to the old days of bumping up this thread for new info.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

Christian,
Let me know how march 8th sounds to you. But unfortuantley I won't be able to be there w/ you just the car. But IM me and let me know what you think about that also I left my cell # on the IM so give me a call or leave your # and I will call you. 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

here's somemore info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=732778


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Hey, I did some more testing tonight, and these are the ONLY possible fuses that would allow this to work: 9 and 11. Now we've all heard that the 11 fuse makes the AirBag light go off; I don't know why it would do that, but lets just assume its for some good reason.
Has anyone tried fuse number9? I ran out of time tonight, had to go to bed (waking up early tomorrow, and need a working car). When I have some time, I will try 9 out. In the mean time, if any of you out there want to try it, and don't mind cutting a wire, and using the RELAY way of fixing this, then please post if you get this to work.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

one simple thing I havent tried in the last 5 months of testing.... cutting or supplying 12+ to the can bus wire.... but putting a diode in place so there's no feedback to the other systems. Don't just hook up 12+ to the can bus, that would be fatal.

...just a thought, but I think that you will still need the electronics that we are working on to trick the can bus.
I've tried all the above fuses and though it worked at first.... but abs light in no time


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

I just lost my job next weekend is the last week of work. So I will be available for christian at anytime. I haven't heard from him lately though hopefully he will call me tom.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Good luck boys! I'm countin on ya!


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

Ok guys there is a simple and easy way to do this I will be attemting this tomorrow. I found the correct wiring block now I just need to find the wire and the correct resistor. Most people I talked to use there turbo timer for just 1 minutewhich is what I do as well so I will try to get that time! Basicallly all I am going to do is supress the electrical current which arms the alarm from the remote receiver by using a resistor. 
Basically the same way the ASR mod works so that you can burn rubber out of your driveway.
However the downfall to this will be that the alram will arm at only 1 particular time say 1 minute I will try to find different times and experiment w/ different times for those who want there TT to run shorter or longer I will have better pics and a good write up.
This should work I don't see why it wouldn't if anyone has reasons it wouldn't please let me know!!! 
I maybe














but it's worth a shot!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Sorry Been busy. We can do it the following saturday then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

*But how are you handling the signal on the can bus? *

BTW, it's a capcitor for the ASR mod, not a resistor, but that's been known to fail over time anyway.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

I didn't feel like reading the whole thread, so don't shoot me if this has already been mentioned. I was reading this months Eurotuner and noticed that GMP performance had installed at TT on a 2k2 GTI, has anyone tried to contact them?


----------



## epunk (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Big Don)*

Yes this has been talked about earlier in the thread. 
There are no details on how the TT is set up on that car but it's possibly set up so that the alarm activates only once then engine shuts off or so that you manually activate the alarm with the key instead of the remote. That's pretty much the only way people would set up a TT on 02's until this thread as started.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Big Don)*

i'm pretty sure will all the stuff they had on the GTI, it had an aftermarket alarm


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry Been busy. We can do it the following saturday then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​So then you mean the 15th right!!
Cause unfortunatley I definetly won't be able to make this saturday I have a death in the family


----------



## 1.8tnewfella'03 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

i have tried to contact Eurotuner, but they have not gotten back to me. it was a 2003 Gti i believe. i dont know how they did it, but i hope someone figures it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Cause unfortunatley I definetly won't be able to make this saturday I have a death in the family














[HR][/HR]​Sorry man I hope all is ok








Let me know wbout the 15th


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1.8tnewfella'03)*

what issue was it.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

*  WE ARE AN ALL GO FOR THE 15TH  * Could you tell me where I'm going so I can figure out an aprox. distance


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Englewood Cliffs


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what issue was it.[HR][/HR]​the last issue


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

it's only like 2hrs from my new apartment


----------



## spal24 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Ok I was looking at one of those heads up boost/timer models and found this post on installtation on an A4. Maybe someone can email these guys or take a ride down for some info....the figured out how to arm the alarm while car is running..
http://www.machvw.com/howtoinhudbo1.html


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (spal24)*

that was for 97- 2001. i doubt it's the same as ours(on top of the fact that is isn't MK4)


[Modified by heysuperman, 7:04 PM 3-4-2003]


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (heysuperman)*

A4's have no problems with Turbo Timers...my friends A4 works perfectly..it's just the 2002+ VW cars.


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

reading it over and over for installation instructions 
signal can go everywhere and one of the new wire has a two way signaling which mess up the whole setup , especially when a pulse or ground signaling is used 
if that is true , no wonder 20Vturbo forum said " a separate eletronic" is needed , just a thought , but always good if we know if any wire is collecting signals










[Modified by magtI.8t, 11:44 PM 3-4-2003]


----------



## TANGINA337 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

to the top!


----------



## bora1p8t (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (DA PUN!)*

ttt again........let's keep this one on the first page of the forum for any newbies who might be able to help!


----------



## ScarJetta (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (bora1p8t)*

bump


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ScarJetta)*

Hey lets lets bump it again LOL
Christian, 
I need to get a hold of you and find out where I am going and when I should be there. next saturday (15th). So drop me an IM or what ever you have my cell number to in the IM history. Well see ya next week!!


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Bump! Anxiously waiting..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Sorry brother beer really busy. I'll call you on monday


----------



## jetta_penguin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Being a computer engineer with moderate ammounts of free time I'm thinking the way to deal with this is to work on actually integrating with the can bus instead of working around it. Can someone give me more info about it (specs and stuff like what signals are going where) and I'll start mucking around with it anyone else who's interested is more than welcome to give their $0.02 if they'd like IM me or e-mail [email protected]
Bryan


----------



## mikepic (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (jetta_penguin)*

Bumpity bump bump bump..... somebody fix this pwease.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mikepic)*

Saurday we will hopefully have a solution







at least for my car LOL


----------



## THISMUG (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

bump


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (THISMUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bump[HR][/HR]​Anyone got an official count how many damn times this thread has been bumped. I have email notify on this thread and it seems i get 5-6 bumps A DAY on this....i know this thread is important, but give the bumps a rest. turn your email notify on for this thread and wait for someone to post infomation. Patience! Ive been on here since page 1.
-Beaker


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Beaker In RPG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bump
Anyone got an official count how many damn times this thread has been bumped. I have email notify on this thread and it seems i get 5-6 bumps A DAY on this....i know this thread is important, but give the bumps a rest. turn your email notify on for this thread and wait for someone to post infomation. Patience! Ive been on here since page 1.
-Beaker[HR][/HR]​I agree we should only post when we have some info on this TT install....I am still working on this project myself. I will let you guys know if I have any luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by quicksilver337, 11:56 AM 3-10-2003]


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

christain 
call my cell


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

nothing? bah...I'm thinking about selling my Turbo Timer now. Doesn't look like we'll ever get this figured out.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

i was going to sell my as well, but someone told me to hold off a bit, he's almost got a fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was going to sell my as well, but someone told me to hold off a bit, he's almost got a fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...Good things come to those who wait
it's taking me longer than I thought ..but I have been busy with other stuff


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

got excited and now i have airbag lights...
too darn lazy to revert back to old method...
i'll live with the light until then...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (iqu)*

quote:[HR][/HR]got excited and now i have airbag lights...
too darn lazy to revert back to old method...
i'll live with the light until then...[HR][/HR]​Heh, told you all so! Relays alone won't cut it anymore!
Wonder how I know?








Cause I've been doing extensive work on my 03. If there's an easier way, I'm all for it, but I just don't see it happening!


----------



## TANGINA337 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

any news or updates?
nuttin huh? ok then moving on.


[Modified by DA PUN!, 12:37 AM 3-19-2003]


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (DA PUN!)*

any news on the situation.
keep up the good work guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

We are gonna give it a shot on saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

did u guys give it a shot yet?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (couldntthinkofone)*

Yes, We gave it a shot! It works great but the transmitter doesn't work. What it does is turns the alarm on and locks the doors when the TT shuts off providing you have a GReedy(may work with others). However if you feel unsafe to let your car sit there for 30secs after you leave your car then you can just use the key in the door. 
Chris is out of town now but he will be selling the kit and all the electronic stuff that you need with directions through www.enfigmotorsports.com 








I don't know what he used or how he did I just stood there and opened and closed the trunk and doors about a million times today. 
*  SO DON'T ASK ME WHAT HE DID CAUSE I DON'T KNOW
  * I'm not trying to be an ass either I really don't know what he did!
*But I'm happy with it and you should be to!














*


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

no way the day has come weehee hope the kit is not that pricey, you guys rule.








a way big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a couple of cases of







to
good job , now hurry up and ket those damn kits out on the market already.


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

If you let it chill for 30 seconds and someone opens the door when you walk away, would the alarm still go off, or would it just deactivate itself? I'm cool with 30 seconds and all, but if the go to it before it locked, would someone get the alarm or just be chillin' in my car till they could get it started and drive off?


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you let it chill for 30 seconds and someone opens the door when you walk away, would the alarm still go off, or would it just deactivate itself? I'm cool with 30 seconds and all, but if the go to it before it locked, would someone get the alarm or just be chillin' in my car till they could get it started and drive off?[HR][/HR]​I am sure I am missing something here as to why this wouldn't work. But, why couldn't the system tie in with the standard door locks. So, you set the timer and leave the car. It locks the doors without the alarm and then sets the alarm after the timer is done. 
No?


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (harryhoudini)*

hmm , need to have buy more parts ... maybe I should sit the timer in my A4 ....


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

Hmmm....I don't like the idea of having the alarm turn on and the doors lock only after the turbo timer shuts off.


----------



## BadMrTurbo (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

do you lose the transmitter only when the tt is on or will it just not work anymore?


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (BadMrTurbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do you lose the transmitter only when the tt is on or will it just not work anymore?







[HR][/HR]​only when the TT is on it wokrs the rest of the time


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmm....I don't like the idea of having the alarm turn on and the doors lock only after the turbo timer shuts off. [HR][/HR]​Then use the key in the door


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (harryhoudini)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am sure I am missing something here as to why this wouldn't work. But, why couldn't the system tie in with the standard door locks. So, you set the timer and leave the car. It locks the doors without the alarm and then sets the alarm after the timer is done. 
No? [HR][/HR]​We tried that but ran out of time. I had to go to AC $$$
We spent about 10 hours in the car








It's also a complete seperate circuit. In theory I have a way it should work if anyone else has a doner car

Attn gti owners: you know how sometimes you have to open and shut your trunk to arm the alarm! Try this! Start your car, turn it off, unlock the passengers door using the drivers door button. get out try and arm the alarm.





















No worky. It's freaking weird.



[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 11:38 AM 3-23-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

When it's all done here's how it should work.
Shut off the car turbo timer takes over.
Open door, close door
As soon as you close the door all the doors will lock.
As soon as your turbo timer shuts off the alarm will arm.
The kit should be between $50 and $75 with full instructions.
Have to see how much I actually spent on parts.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doors will only lock automatically when the tt is on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

I need everyone to E-mail me install instructions on all your turbo timers.
[email protected]
Andy: What kind of TT do you have.


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When it's all done here's how it should work.
Shut off the car turbo timer takes over.
Open door, close door
As soon as you close the door all the doors will lock.
As soon as your turbo timer shuts off the alarm will arm.
The kit should be between $50 and $75 with full instructions.
Have to see how much I actually spent on parts.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doors will only lock automatically when the tt is on.
[HR][/HR]​That's how it should be. I can't see a better alternative to not having the alarm arm right away. If I were on the East cost I would donor.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (harryhoudini)*

GReddy full auto timer!!


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you let it chill for 30 seconds and someone opens the door when you walk away, would the alarm still go off, or would it just deactivate itself? I'm cool with 30 seconds and all, but if the go to it before it locked, would someone get the alarm or just be chillin' in my car till they could get it started and drive off?[HR][/HR]​heres a simple answer to your question. unless you bought a POS TT or your lazy they won't be able to drive off!! Thats why they have those 2 etra wires that are connected to the TT one goes to the e-brake the other to the tach. Once the e-brake is disengaged the car will shut off or once the car is reved the car will shut off! So if you don't want some one to drive off w/ your car install it properly like in my write but instead of using the relay on fuse 11 you will use www.enfigmotorsports.com sytem for the locking and arming. 
Remember this as long as the all the doors are closed the alarm will arm as soon as the TT shuts off whether it's from the timer counting down, someone trying to drive the car or dis engaging the parking brake.


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

sounds good to me and i hope its 50 for the kit but with the kit how hard is it to install ? will this take me 10 hours?







put me down for one


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

i can't bring myself to pay almost the same amount I paid for my TT just to get it to work right


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

Yah, seems kinda retarded having to pay another large sum of money just to get it working. I guess it's time to sell my TT then.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

why do you all think that it's going to be some huge sum of money? when enfig first did the fix a while back, it was only like 30 bucks or something. frankly i think that enfig and vwjti are doing the vw community a huge favor by putting in more time and effort to try and get this fix to work. ive been trying to figure this turbo timer thing out for a while now, and im glad to hear the enfig's fix does work and there wont be any airbag lights on or anything. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the work and i cant wait to order the fix from enfig


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

greddy full timer here


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

I'd have to agree. If they come up with a suitable solution they should set a reasonable price for their time and parts. They're allowed to make some money off their idea too. 
If you don't feel the price is appropriate for what you get don't buy the product, come up with a solution yourself. 
I personally want normal funcionality. I don't want to lose the use of my remote, and I don't want my alarm disarmed for 30 seconds 1 minute or whatever. So personally I'll just continue to do what I have been doing.
Anyway, good job on coming up with a good solution. I'm sure it was a PITA, and I didn't want to hack up my wiring to figure it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magtI.8t (May 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the hard work for u guys 

personally waiting for ver. 2








maybe price is okay for stage 3 ppl , guess most non chipped will max at $40 solution


----------



## aavwannabe (May 10, 2002)

If someone can scan and post the wiring schematics, i will take a look at them...


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (couldntthinkofone)*

I;m down to buy the harness lol hopefully it won't be harder to install than the usual install lol


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (GtiBoogiemann)*

Well $50-75 is quite a bit to pay on top of your original turbo timer just so that you can let the car cool down for 30 seconds. 
I give you guys props for spending the time and making the effort to try and get this working but from what I have read so far, it's still not a perfect solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well $50-75 is quite a bit to pay on top of your original turbo timer just so that you can let the car cool down for 30 seconds. 
I give you guys props for spending the time and making the effort to try and get this working but from what I have read so far, it's still not a perfect solution. [HR][/HR]​From What I played wih in the car unless you can recreate somethnig to tell the can bus system that the car is off the keyless will not work.
I have an Idea on how to make it fully work but the install will be hell for the average person. I honestly would be very impressed with the technical skills of anyone who would get this to work the way the old style works.
Just to help people out the only way to even get the comfort control system to respond to the keyless is to completely cut the can bus high and can bus low.
As soon as you do that the keyless responds but if you lock the door it automatically pops them back up. I spent 9 hours working on the keyless. 1hr on the arm after tt shut off.


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 8:38 PM 3-23-2003]


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

What about adding an aftermarket alarm? Would that help? That way when the doors lock, the aftermarket alarm would arm. Is that possible?


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

The aftermarket alarm solution has been around since the beginning of this whole fiasco and it will work properly if you get one. But most people aren't willing to shell out more $ for another alarm.


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

Yeah, VW's key/remote isn't big enough. I'd like to carry another keypad.








I'm not interested in another alarm. I don't know the details on how it would integrate with the factory system/immobilizer.
I personally see adding _another_ alarm system to the car as a band-aid. You can add sensors to the factory alarm to make it more useful, if that's what you need.
Yes, it is an option, I'm surprised it's not discussed in this thread more often.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

Just spoke to VWJTI1.8T and we will be giving it another try in the next few weeks. I might have a way to lock it with the transmitter.
I can promise you that it will not arm while the car is running though.


----------



## mini911 (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

wouldn't it just be easier to stick around and wait 45 seconds or so for the turbo to cool down before turning it off? then, lock your doors, set your alarm, and walk away knowing your car is safe.
i always wait at least a minute idling if i've been running the turbo hard........
just my .02


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mini911)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wouldn't it just be easier to stick around and wait 45 seconds or so for the turbo to cool down before turning it off? then, lock your doors, set your alarm, and walk away knowing your car is safe.
i always wait at least a minute idling if i've been running the turbo hard........
just my .02[HR][/HR]​dude you know i think thats what is going to happen afterall, but it would be nice to have it work normally too.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*

Chris call me when you get a minute I have a good idea I'm going to pick up a volt meter today and try it out. But I'm pretty sure it will work. 
It would lock the doors when they close
and I have every thing needed


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mini911)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wouldn't it just be easier to stick around and wait 45 seconds or so for the turbo to cool down before turning it off? then, lock your doors, set your alarm, and walk away knowing your car is safe.
i always wait at least a minute idling if i've been running the turbo hard........
just my .02[HR][/HR]​If that is your solution, then you don't need a TT. For those of us that don't always have a minute to wait, I like the TT. I am usually in a hurry, going from place to place, and don't always have time to let the car cool down. That's why you get a TT.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

christian you've got mail!!


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

nice work guys
will this work with a biltz dual tt
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice work guys
will this work with a biltz dual tt
thanks[HR][/HR]​I used that for japan use only wire on the one he had.
your TT has to have a wire that shows the tt is on.
if not the install gets even more complicated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

***UPDATE***
Will work with all Turbo Timers


----------



## Rave2Nite (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

bump


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

I'm going to give this a try soon, but have a few questions (I've been following this thread for some time). And no, I'm not some newbie even though I have a low post count. I'm a mechanic who specializes in vehicle diagnostics (ECU's, ABS, Airbags and so on). I not only have all the wiring diagrams (Bentley and Mitchell), but I have a lot of equipment (including a pair of DSO's). Now on to the questions:
- Since late model VW's have immobilizers, I'm assuming that the immobilizer only gets checked when you initially start the car. Once it's running, you can remove the key (otherwise the engine should quit when the key is removed, correct?).
- *Enfig*: You said you cut the CAN bus wires. Did you cut the ones going to the comfort module or the ECU? I don't know if this would make a difference or not. Both ways would stop the ECU from telling the comfort module the engine is running. Cutting the ECU wires, however, would still let the comfort module talk to the other modules in the car. This may change its behaviour. The door lock modules are also connected with the CAN bus so they could still talk to the comfort module (if they in fact do). The big problem with this is the possibility of codes since the ECU also talks to the ABS module (for traction control). Maybe a system is needed to allow the ECU and related boxes (like ABS) to stay connected, but keep them disconnected from the comfort module and door lock modules.
- Enfig again. You said you know of a method which is a lot of work. I also know one, and I'm wondering if it's the same. Instead of using the ignition to turn power on to keep the engine running, why not just use relays and only power up the engine ECU, fuel pump and components needed to run the engine itself? There's no need to power up the entire car with the ignition switch. This would take a lot of work, but it would probably work (tough to get an airbag light if the airbag system isn't even powered up).
Any comments/suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dangonay)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm going to give this a try soon, but have a few questions (I've been following this thread for some time). And no, I'm not some newbie even though I have a low post count. I'm a mechanic who specializes in vehicle diagnostics (ECU's, ABS, Airbags and so on). I not only have all the wiring diagrams (Bentley and Mitchell), but I have a lot of equipment (including a pair of DSO's). Now on to the questions:[HR][/HR]​








quote:[HR][/HR]
- Since late model VW's have immobilizers, I'm assuming that the immobilizer only gets checked when you initially start the car. Once it's running, you can remove the key (otherwise the engine should quit when the key is removed, correct?).[HR][/HR]​Yup
quote:[HR][/HR]- *Enfig*: You said you cut the CAN bus wires. Did you cut the ones going to the comfort module or the ECU?[HR][/HR]​Cut them at the comfort module.
quote:[HR][/HR] Cutting the ECU wires, however, would still let the comfort module talk to the other modules in the car. This may change its behaviour. The door lock modules are also connected with the CAN bus so they could still talk to the comfort module (if they in fact do). The big problem with this is the possibility of codes since the ECU also talks to the ABS module (for traction control). Maybe a system is needed to allow the ECU and related boxes (like ABS) to stay connected, but keep them disconnected from the comfort module and door lock modules.[HR][/HR]​If you cut the can bus at the door and comfort module and try and lock the doors either by door button or key in door they automatically pop up(tottaly different than when door is open).
And yes it threw crazy can bus communication codes.
quote:[HR][/HR]- Enfig again. You said you know of a method which is a lot of work. I also know one, and I'm wondering if it's the same. Instead of using the ignition to turn power on to keep the engine running, why not just use relays and only power up the engine ECU, fuel pump and components needed to run the engine itself? There's no need to power up the entire car with the ignition switch. This would take a lot of work, but it would probably work (tough to get an airbag light if the airbag system isn't even powered up).
Any comments/suggestions?[HR][/HR]​The solution needs to have 2 key things.
Ease of install and A price of $75 or less.
I plan on cutting the can bus wires at the comfort module with relays. That allows the transmitter to work but not lock doors. Use the light flash pulse or door unlock pulse to set off a timer relay that will lock the doors once the relays recconect the can bus wires.
then the other module will arm the factory alarm once the tt shuts off.
I highly doubt you will be able to make the alarm arm wil the tt is running since the can bus constantly checks all the components.
It can be done but not with regular electrical knowledge.
You need a module that would complete the circuit that the can bus does while the car is off and at the same time interrupt the original signal from where ever its comming
I wish I knew the designer of the can bus system in VW's
AND I KNOW YOU ARE READING THIS MR DESIGNER


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dangonay)*

Some more:
In looking at the data lines. There are three from the diagnostics connector (I got this from Mitchell):
GRY/WHT
ORG/BLK
ORG/BRN (these last two are always paired).
The GRY/WHT wire directly connects to the following modules:
Comfort Module
ECU
ABS
Airbag
Radio
Climate Control
Transmission (for Auto)
Steering Wheel Multi-Function
The ORG paired wires first go to the instrument cluster. They then get *split* off into two *new* sets which are also attached to the instrument cluster.
ORG/GRN
ORG/BRN
These wires go to the Comfort Module, all four door modules and the steering wheel.
ORG/BRN
ORG/BLK
These wires go to the ECU, Transmission, Airbag, ABS and the Steering Angle Sensor.

I'm starting to see a pattern here. All the driving functions (ECU, ABS...) have their own wires which are probably used for high-speed data while driving (such as the ABS and ECU talking back-and-forth for traction control).
All the door lock and alarm modules are connected by their own separate pair.
The only wire shared among all components is the GRY/WHT wire.
So... which wires are telling the Comfort Module the engine is running? Is it the single GRY/WHT wire or the ORG paired data lines? One good thing is that the ORG lines are split at the cluster so there is already some isolation between the engine and comfort module.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dangonay)*

OK mr smarty pants where do I get a mitchell book?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Also look into why when you unplug fuse 38 the car magically locks while the car is running but throws an airbag light.


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

BTW, I'm referring to a 2002 VW GTI with power windows when I look at my schematics. Which car are you working on?
Go here for information on Mitchell. http://www.mitchellrep.com/products/od5com.asp
I pay $230 CDN a month for access, but it's well worth it.

I don't know why the doors would lock when you pull fuse 38. According to my diagrams, fuse 38 powers the door lock modules in all the doors, the trunk release and the remote fuel filler door. If you don't have power windows, then it also powers the comfort module. If you have power windows, the comfort module gets its main power from fuse #14.
The comfort module also gets power from fuses #111 and #144, the anti-theft engine disable and central locking anti-theft fuses, respectively.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dangonay)*

Early 2002 dont have can bus late 2002 is where it all started.
I think if you have a double din radio you have can bus.
I was working on a 2003
Yeah I read info on mitchell right after I posted

Very weird but I think you might crack this after all.
I should give it another crack mid next week


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

why would it be more difficult with the biltz dual tt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]***UPDATE***
Will work with all Turbo Timers[HR][/HR]​


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

This is my idea:
- Obviously, there's a signal on the CAN bus saying the engine is running or that the ignition is on.
- You can't just cut the CAN bus wires as this will throw codes and cause other problems.
- Trying to figure out all the signals (messages) on the CAN bus would be too big of a task.
I'm hoping the CAN bus is similar to a PC network. If you connect a PC to a router, you get the LINK LED which tells you you're connected. You don't have to be actually sending messages or data for the router to know it's connected to a PC. I'm not familiar enough with networking to know why, but there's obviously some sort of carrier or other signal that's present even when there's no data.
I'm hoping this is the case with the comfort module and the CAN bus. Instead of building a black box to send messages like other controllers we build a black box that has the carrier signal only. This way the comfort module still thinks it's attached to the network (CAN bus) even though no messages are being sent. I think this would be much easier to build.
When you switch on the TT, you switch the CAN lines from the vehicle to this black box. I'm hoping that when the car is off that there's no traffic. Maybe this will fool the comfort module into thinking the car is off (fingers crossed).


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dangonay)*

OMG, you guys are just figuring out the CAN bus.... I did that months ago and have been working on the issue for a few months already. 
But every single one of you swore it would work with relays, and STILL got airbag lights.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Early 2002 dont have can bus late 2002 is where it all started.
I think if you have a double din radio you have can bus.
I was working on a 2003
Yeah I read info on mitchell right after I posted

Very weird but I think you might crack this after all.
I should give it another crack mid next week
[HR][/HR]​Are you sure about that? Cuz I have a early 2002 and the TT doesn't work on my car.


----------



## dangonay (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OMG, you guys are just figuring out the CAN bus.... I did that months ago and have been working on the issue for a few months already. 
But every single one of you swore it would work with relays, and STILL got airbag lights.














[HR][/HR]​Not just figured it out. Knew about it, but haven't devoted much time to it until now. If you've been working on it, then share the wealth. What have you found out?


----------



## iqu (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

if you got a fuse 6...
then you should be able to install a turbo timer...
at least that's what i got from reading this thread from the beginning


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

My car was bought in August 2001 and I don't have a fuse 6.


----------



## couldntthinkofone (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

i have a 2002 it doesn thave a fuse in the fuse 6 but it does have a wire going to fuse 6 im using the fuse 6 spot for my radar right now


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (syntrix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OMG, you guys are just figuring out the CAN bus.... I did that months ago and have been working on the issue for a few months already. 
But every single one of you swore it would work with relays, and STILL got airbag lights.














[HR][/HR]​since your the only one that has figured it out how do we do it then!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Early 2002 dont have can bus late 2002 is where it all started.
I think if you have a double din radio you have can bus.
I was working on a 2003
Yeah I read info on mitchell right after I posted

Very weird but I think you might crack this after all.
I should give it another crack mid next week

Are you sure about that? Cuz I have a early 2002 and the TT doesn't work on my car.[HR][/HR]​Not really


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OMG, you guys are just figuring out the CAN bus.... I did that months ago and have been working on the issue for a few months already. 
But every single one of you swore it would work with relays, and STILL got airbag lights.















since your the only one that has figured it out how do we do it then!!














[HR][/HR]​Well, you have to read the CAN bus, decode the signals, and then filter the signal and/or modify it. Not as easy as it sounds. I've been working with an Electrical Engineer that's friend on the project.... but he just moved to LA. He's a circuit and eeprom freak. I might get back down there in week or two. I'm not an EE, but maybe it's time to learn myself.


[Modified by syntrix, 8:37 PM 3-27-2003]


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

i have a bunch of codes saved. i think this is the one i got when i did the fuse 11 a while back
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (magtI.8t)*

that's when i tapped fuse 11 so it clicked off the gauge cluster to bypass the alarm and the airbag light was triggered


----------



## mikepic (Dec 6, 2002)

has anyone seen the writeup from swankmonkey? they claim to have solved it, but there is no description of what to do on the screen. http://gti.swankmonkey.com/turbotimer/
Pic
337


[Modified by mikepic, 1:47 AM 3-31-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mikepic)*

Thats for the older cars without can bus
Edit:
Its for the new ones


[Modified by Enfig Motorsport, 7:57 PM 3-30-2003]


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Damn..you guys give up? Fack! And I wasted all that money on my turbo timer too!


[Modified by ShyGuy, 1:05 AM 4-3-2003]


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

OK guys ive been following this but im still lost!!








PLEASE answer these questions!








OK i have a 2002, so whats the deal with my turbo timer i want to install?
I cant have the alarm sound after the tt is done? I mean i know no one can drive off because of the ebrake and the tach sensors, but whats the alarm deal?
I've followed this post but i still


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Seanathan`)*

there is still no solution to the problem with the alarm yet. I'm still working on a circuit that will trigger the alarm after the TT turns off. The circuit is built I just have to find the time to install it. I will keep all of you posted on my progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Seanathan`)*

"I cant have the alarm sound after the tt is done?"
My alarm arms after the TT shuts off thats what Enfig came up w/ so far I haven't heard from him in a while we werre supposed to get back together to work on it a little more. I'm going to see him at the show this weekend in e-town.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Yeah I'm busy this week getting ready for e-town


----------



## Rave2Nite (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dangonay)*

bump


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"I cant have the alarm sound after the tt is done?"
My alarm arms after the TT shuts off thats what Enfig came up w/ so far I haven't heard from him in a while we werre supposed to get back together to work on it a little more. I'm going to see him at the show this weekend in e-town.[HR][/HR]​Which wire did you tap into?


----------



## TANGINA337 (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Seanathan`)*

bumpy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Seanathan`)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan`* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>"I cant have the alarm sound after the tt is done?"
My alarm arms after the TT shuts off thats what Enfig came up w/ so far I haven't heard from him in a while we werre supposed to get back together to work on it a little more. I'm going to see him at the show this weekend in e-town.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Which wire did you tap into?

Its wierd system.
1 Question.
What does the key wire do?
I'm going to start selling my units soon but I need to get back into the car and test the unit out. Because there is a universal way to wire it up using the key sense wire that I did not use on his car.
I'm no longer going to try and make it arm via transmitter because it throws a code since the can buswire is disconnected. and as a business I cant put out a product the throws codes


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 9:55 AM 5-5-2003_


----------



## 02VWGTI (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

well after reading 13 pages my eyes will no longer focus correctly. what is the latest verdict on this install. will our 02's run a TT ok?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (02VWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTI* »_well after reading 13 pages my eyes will no longer focus correctly. what is the latest verdict on this install. will our 02's run a TT ok?

Sure the TT will work perfect...the problem that we all have as I'm sure you have read...the alarm doesn't turn on after TT turns the engine off, there for the car is not protected. I installed the TT in my car and I am also working on having a circuit that will lock the doors and turn the alarm on. I came up with one idea and tried it out ...It locks the doors after the TT turns off but the alarm did not turn on...but I know the fix to the problem. I am working on the circuit as we speak








I will keep all of you posted on the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

man cars are a PITA sometimes huh?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337, Enfig Motorsport)*

so how much longer before we see a product from either of you two ppl, or entities??? any rough guesses???


_Modified by rex_racer at 4:31 PM 5-15-2003_


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey people I live in Panama Republic of Panama Central America.
My 2002 1.8T does not come with Factory ALARM it just have the remote for keyless entry. Maybe this is because my car is Europe Spec








So I am interested in isntalling the Turbo Timer but still use the Remote for Keyless entry during the engine working with the timer.
I DONT CARE if the computer throw codes.
IF this is possible?? Can some body give me some instrucction or tips?
Belive me here in Panama nobody still europe cars







Japaneese car are another story and my car has the factory code radio. 

_Modified by Turbo Boss at 5:46 PM 5-15-2003_


_Modified by Turbo Boss at 5:47 PM 5-15-2003_


----------



## George Bush (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

hey I am from panama too let me ask you some guy was teling me they have a 2.4 golf turbo that hauls ass, is it true? Panama http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (George Bush)*

I really dont know. But here are a bunch of crazy guys that do what ever to atract atention


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

Alright time for a roll call for who is interested in a circuit that will arm the alarm after the tt shuts off for $40. I've done it and can make more with instructions.
Let me know if there is enought interest I will make them up and start selling them.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Alright time for a roll call for who is interested in a circuit that will arm the alarm after the tt shuts off for $40. I've done it and can make more with instructions.
Let me know if there is enought interest I will make them up and start selling them.
so with this I can have a turbo timer work on my 02 GTI for sure?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

assuming it works as promised and arms the car after the TT shuts down, even after we lock the car with the key then yes i would be interested.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

will the alarm be able to work perfectly as if there were no turbo timer?


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ShyGuy)*

I have an idea but I'm no expert and stopped reading this thread 2 or so months ago so correct me if I'm completly off. 
If I have the passenger door open or the hatch and I try to arm the alarm the lights will flash but the horn wont sound. Once I shut the door or hatch the horn then sounds(I'm assuming the alarm is now armed). 
I just recently installed the DEI 508d motion sensor. The other day I popped the hatch so my girlfriend could get groceries out of the back while I was "cooling down the turbo". I then got out, shut the drivers door, and then clicked the button to arm the alarm. I've done this in the past without the 508d and the horn would beep when I closed the hatch. This time the lights flashed as normal and when I went to close the trunk I set off the alarm. 
My thinking is that while the TT is on, the factory alarm won't arm but when you push that little button it will set the 508d and thereby arming your alarm. Cause when you arm the factory alarm with your passenger door or hatch/trunk it doesn't actually arm until you close the open door, etc. With the 508d though when you arm the alarm with your key the 508d starts sensing motion/shock(depending on what model you have) immediatly(or rather 4 seconds after).
If the alarm does in fact fully arm before you close any open doors though then my theory is wrong. Someone try opening your hatch, then sit in your car, then arm the alarm, and then try opening your door and see if it goes off. I guess I could just disconnect my motion sensor and try it myself.


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

So I tried it and... the alarm doesn't seem to arm until you start to pull on the door's handle. When you pull on the handle about 1/4 of the way the horn honks. If you continue to pull on the handle and open the door the alarm then goes off. With the motion sensor connected though the alarm is armed 4 seconds after setting it with the key whether the door is wide open or not. Has anyone hooked up a turbo timer with the DEI motion sensor or shock sensor? Christian, you sell these, any chance you've tried it?


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

sorry to ask this but if I just wanna install a turbo timer without the alarming arm where is the write up? Or can anyone post it. I looked but I've been confused because people started to throw in some wires that don't work so I wasn't sure which goes where. Anyone have a install without the alarm arming? THanks if you can and BTW sorry to ask this repetitive question.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_So I tried it and... the alarm doesn't seem to arm until you start to pull on the door's handle. When you pull on the handle about 1/4 of the way the horn honks. If you continue to pull on the handle and open the door the alarm then goes off. With the motion sensor connected though the alarm is armed 4 seconds after setting it with the key whether the door is wide open or not. Has anyone hooked up a turbo timer with the DEI motion sensor or shock sensor? Christian, you sell these, any chance you've tried it?

I'nm reading but I don't understand what you mean and I've read it 5 times. I wish I owned a can bus car it would make this all so much easier. lol


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Alright time for a roll call for who is interested in a circuit that will arm the alarm after the tt shuts off for $40. I've done it and can make more with instructions.
Let me know if there is enought interest I will make them up and start selling them.

HELL YEA...im am the first one in this deal!...let me know when to pay...


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
I'nm reading but I don't understand what you mean and I've read it 5 times. I wish I owned a can bus car it would make this all so much easier. lol




















































What part don't you understand?







You sell the DEI 508d motion sensors right?







My "theory" is that by having one installed it will bypass the regular system the car uses to arm. When I arm the alarm with my key, the DEI 508d arms the alarm rather than the car's normal system. I dont have a TT so can't try it with one right now. I'm going to try it with the car running and a second set of keys today. I think the key being in the ignition might keep it from arming though. Again, Im no expert and have never installed a TT. I don't know exactly the wiring involved. You might not be able to install the DEI 508d with the TT. You tell me







.
http://www.enfigmotorsport.com/security.htm 
Edited to say: I read my post and the first couple of lines could be mistaken as having a jerky tone. I in no way meant it that way. Read it thinking I really just want to help and the attitude was sincere. I've added smilies in hopes that what I typed doesn't come off as me being a jerk.










_Modified by JacksSmirkingRevenge at 1:08 PM 5-18-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

Dont worry about it I didn't even get the jerkey tone till you I read it. THe 508d does not arm the alarm it jyst tells the factory alarm that a zone is open(door, hood, trunk, or radio,). I could be wrong but there is no way that it could arm the alarm. The only way is by some quirky way telling the car that a door is open lets the tt arm?
What wire did you connect the sensor to?


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Dont worry about it I didn't even get the jerkey tone till you I read it. THe 508d does not arm the alarm it jyst tells the factory alarm that a zone is open(door, hood, trunk, or radio,). I could be wrong but there is no way that it could arm the alarm. The only way is by some quirky way telling the car that a door is open lets the tt arm?
What wire did you connect the sensor to?


I used swankmonkey's http://swankmonkey.comdirections and hooked it up to the red and brown wire on the comfort control module. The reason I thought it might bypass the normal way the system arms is my confusing story about the doors and hatch. 
After thinking more about it I don't think it will work after all. Even with the door or hatch open, if you try to open a door(window down or sitting inside) it arms the alarm fully when you pull on the door handle about a 1/4 of the way. So even with the door/hatch open the alarm does in fact arm itself. My thinking was that if the alarm didnt arm with the passenger door/hatch open but did arm with the DEI 508d then it would work. I'm sure I confused the hell out of everyone, I hope it was at least entertaining. 
Hey Christian, why don't you try hooking one up anyways. Can't hurt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

If you arm the alarm and then disarm it without opening a door the alarm will automatically re arm itself. I'll mess with my car today and see if I can duplicate what you are talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 9:51 AM 5-19-2003_


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_If you arm the alarm and then disarm it without opening a door the alarm will automatically re arm itself. 

_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 9:51 AM 5-19-2003_

I knew I still wasn't making any sense. Thats not what I mean. I mean if you have the passenger door or hatch open before you arm it. When you arm it it won't fully arm until you close the open door or hatch. If you have the driver's door open it won't even partially arm though.
Open your passenger door. Arm the alarm with your key. Lights will flash and doors will lock. Then close the passenger door. The horn will honk and the alarm will fully arm. If you left your hatch open, then sat in your your car and then armed it, it will flash etc. But when you start to open the door from the inside(about a 1/4 pull on the handle) the horn sounds and if you keep pulling the alarm will go off. Am I just repeating myself or have have slightly differing explanations made more sense. Does anyone know what I mean.
Like I was saying though it does partially arm so... that kinda ruins my thinking.
maybe its a 2003 thing. my brother says his doesn't beep










_Modified by JacksSmirkingRevenge at 7:58 AM 5-19-2003_


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

nice work guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*

i can start getting lost in the schematics starting Tues afternoon. I really want this to work sooo bad!


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*

bump...lets get this harness going!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_bump...lets get this harness going!

so i can sell you my TT


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

im ready to buy it...if i get the harness first


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

I am so ready to pay for this harness lol I need a TT so bad


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (GtiBoogiemann)*

lets start a list of the people who are going to get the harness *for sure* so we can help Christian @ Enfig get a grip on how EVERYONE wants it!
1- Spd


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

I'm way behind in the game.







I have a question. If and when Enfig mass produces the TT harness, will I be able to close my door and lock it with my factory key fob while the engine is still running? When it shuts off, will the alarm arm itself?
PS- If the answer is "YES" to the questions above, I am in on the harness thing.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hungalicious at 5:41 PM 5-19-2003_


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hungalicious)*

my understanding is that the doors and alarm will arm *only* when the tt is done with its cycle...


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

So it stays unlocked during the cycle?


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hungalicious)*

i am not sure, yet, im guessing that is how it works...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

It arms and locks after the tt shuts off if you want to lock the door you have to do it with the key or else wait till lthe tt shuts off.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_
I knew I still wasn't making any sense. Thats not what I mean. I mean if you have the passenger door or hatch open before you arm it. When you arm it it won't fully arm until you close the open door or hatch. If you have the driver's door open it won't even partially arm though.
Open your passenger door. Arm the alarm with your key. Lights will flash and doors will lock. Then close the passenger door. The horn will honk and the alarm will fully arm. If you left your hatch open, then sat in your your car and then armed it, it will flash etc. But when you start to open the door from the inside(about a 1/4 pull on the handle) the horn sounds and if you keep pulling the alarm will go off. Am I just repeating myself or have have slightly differing explanations made more sense. Does anyone know what I mean.
Like I was saying though it does partially arm so... that kinda ruins my thinking.
maybe its a 2003 thing. my brother says his doesn't beep









_Modified by JacksSmirkingRevenge at 7:58 AM 5-19-2003_

Now I understand I wil lfind a 2003 and check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_It arms and locks after the tt shuts off if you want to lock the door you have to do it with the key or else wait till lthe tt shuts off.

If I lock the doors with the key during the TT cycle, will the alarm still arm when it shuts off?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hungalicious)*

Yes


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Yes








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndigoBlue1.8t (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_also, in regards to your question, you can lock the doors with the turbo timer installed w/out the relay for the alarm....... you use your key in the drivers side lock to lock it, however the alarm will not arm....
so if you are willing to sacrafice your alarm, then you dont really need to do anything in regards to the alarm or fuses

If you go with an aftermarket alarm, could the TT be installed properly and then be able to arm the alarm?
edited: I was on crack when I posted

















_Modified by IndigoBlue1.8t at 4:25 PM 5-20-2003_


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (IndigoBlue1.8t)*

Whatever works, just get me the damn thing ASAP.


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

bump...come on enfig, we want it big time


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

Yeah, I need it so everyone will stop thinking I am burning a bowl in front of their house before I come in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (IndigoBlue1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndigoBlue1.8t* »_
If you go with an aftermarket alarm, could the TT be installed properly and then be able to arm the alarm?
edited: I was on crack when I posted
















_Modified by IndigoBlue1.8t at 4:25 PM 5-20-2003_

I'm not sure I had problems locking the door when I was messing with the car. A good alarm will have a built in TT


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

could someone explain to me how this circuit thing works. 
i am a little confused.
thanks


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWCrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWCrave* »_could someone explain to me how this circuit thing works. 
i am a little confused.
thanks

i don't know if that will happen, Enfig is trying to market it...


----------



## Gears of Quattro (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*

so let me get this straight with enfigs thing....
-you shut off the car and the turbo timer takes over
-then you get out of your car and you use the transmitter to lock your doors.
-when the turbo timer finishes it locks your doors and arms your alarm
-if you want the doors locked while the TT is going you can put the key in cylinder and lock it
-if you dont care if it is unlocked for that 30 seconds or so you can use the transmitter
am i correct or does the transmitter not work at all?


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (CowsLoveToFart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CowsLoveToFart* »_so let me get this straight with enfigs thing....
-you shut off the car and the turbo timer takes over
*-then you get out of your car and you use the transmitter to lock your *doors.
-when the turbo timer finishes it locks your doors and arms your alarm
-if you want the doors locked while the TT is going you can put the key in cylinder and lock it
-if you dont care if it is unlocked for that 30 seconds or so you can use the transmitter
am i correct or does the transmitter not work at all?


Everything but what's in bold is true.


----------



## Gears of Quattro (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

damn, thats what i wanted. i live in new hampshire so im not relaly that worried about walking away from my car for 30 seconds without it locked but i wanna use my transmitter


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (CowsLoveToFart)*

it seems as if Enfig (Christian) has figured out a way to lock the doors, but not arm the alarm until the cycle is over. The locking of the doors takes place once you close your door, which means that you don't have to use your transmitter.
I have a new question/problem with this though...
What if you are like me and have an AlienTec window controller?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*

Turn off car and TT takes over.
The transmitter will not work until the TT turns off if you want to lock the door you will have to stick the key in the cylinder and lock it manually.
The doors will lock and arm as soon as the tt shuts off.
Has no effect on alientech.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

The problem is that the only way to get the comfort control module to respond to the transmitter is to disconnect the can-bus wires which causes the computer to throw a code. 
As a business I cant sell a product that causes the car to throw a code.
Not to mention that it wil be more Money and much more complicated of an install.


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_The problem is that the only way to get the comfort control module to respond to the transmitter is to disconnect the can-bus wires which causes the computer to throw a code. 
As a business I cant sell a product that causes the car to throw a code.
Not to mention that it wil be more Money and much more complicated of an install.

Hello Christian (Enfig Motorsport), as I toll you in my e-mail, maybe out there is a lot of people that dont care if the computer throw code. Its look like the concern of most people its knowing that they press the remote and lock the door........Maybe they dont trust the gatged to lock the door.
And the Code that throw the VW computer it will be that is something momentary.............I was playing with my CCU and disconect the Can Bus Wires to find out the way to conect the TT. Then I take the car to the dealer and the VAG computer shows them that there was something with the CAN Bus Wires...........They only reset my computer and dont ask me anything.
Maybe you can do a poll here asking how many people here dont care about the throw codes..............And also advising the diferent cost between one kit and the other one.
What you think?
Isaac


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_Has no effect on alientech.

so then it kinda does affect alientec b/c you have to wait for the cycle to end to use it right?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*

Hey guys I came up with a circuit that locks the doors and turns on the alarm...tried it out yesterday and it works flawless every time. It's a custom made solid state circuit...meaning no relays or mechanical parts. If there is enough interest I would make some. I will make some of these circuits for the local guys here and they can tell you what they think about it.












_Modified by quicksilver337 at 9:02 AM 5-22-2003_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

i'm first, i'm first









Great job Luis! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

They are called monkey TT circuits








One for me. I will see you tonight...


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Hey guys I came up with a circuit that locks the doors and turns on the alarm...tried it out yesterday and it works flawless every time. It's a custom made solid state circuit...meaning no relays or mechanical parts. If there is enough interest I would make some. I will make some of these circuits for the local guys here and they can tell you what they think about it.









_Modified by quicksilver337 at 9:02 AM 5-22-2003_

So is this going to be the answer to all our prayers?


----------



## RockstarGTI (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

very interested


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (RockstarGTI)*

does it work by playing with the CAN-BUS? If so i would check to see if there are any codes...


----------



## VWCrave (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

more info please


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

luis, im next...come on bro...please make me one


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

I really hope this works







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Logan you need to install your TT before anything. This device has nothing to do with the TT. So you need to get to work and make some money so you can install the TT.


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

so, i install the tt first and then when i get the "device" from luis, what do i do with it?..lol...
what wiring diagram do i follow...i think there was one that i saw before?...let me know anyone


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

I will test this circuit in my car for the next few weeks and I will let you guys know how it works...
basically what I did was make a timer circuit that triggers the locks and activates the alarm at the same time after the TT turns off. Thing is that there is a wire that you can only get to by removing the door panel on the drivers side and tap into it with the wire coming from the the circuit that I made. 
So...what you would do is after removing the key from the ign. manually lock your door with the key and then when the TT turns off, it would re-lock the door and activate the alarm. I tried it for a few hours yesterday and it worked every time.
I will be demonstrating it at our local gtg that we have every Thursday night and I'll let them tell you how it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_so, i install the tt first and then when i get the "device" from luis, what do i do with it?..lol...
what wiring diagram do i follow...i think there was one that i saw before?...let me know anyone

I will let you know what wire goes were.
the circuit that I made is independent from the TT ...basically it would be a 12v power wire, Ign. wire, trigger wire and ground wire thats it ...very simple










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:56 PM 5-22-2003_


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

does anyone have the diagram of wiring for the tt?...if so, will this diagram also apply to my application (2003 gti)


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

your system sounds very similar to what Enfig Motorsport came up with a few posts above. only thing is i'm not sure what Enfig uses, ie relays, or just wires like you do. please keep us updated, as the solution you described would be very desireable, its only unarmed for 60seconds tops...and it sounds way cheap too. please keep us updated and if you woudn't mind posting directions on how to do it














for the dub community.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
your system sounds very similar to what Enfig Motorsport came up with a few posts above. only thing is i'm not sure what Enfig uses, ie relays, or just wires like you do. please keep us updated, as the solution you described would be very desireable, its only unarmed for 60seconds tops...and it sounds way cheap too. please keep us updated and if you woudn't mind posting directions on how to do it














for the dub community.

yeah I have been working on this circuit for some time now...
don't know what enfig is using... mine is a circuit with electronic components.
oh and by the way as soon as the TT turns off the doors and the alarm will activate 2 seconds later


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

What if you don't have a key hole? Will it not work then?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hndaklr* »_What if you don't have a key hole? Will it not work then?

i was thinking about that as well


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hndaklr* »_What if you don't have a key hole? Will it not work then?

yes it will ....it still locks the doors even if you don't do it manually








Roly I will show you how it works tonight at the gtg












_Modified by quicksilver337 at 6:13 PM 5-22-2003_


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Is there a kill switch that we could possibly install that won't let the car be started without switching it, but still allow the car to idle down? I just don't like the idea of leaving the car unlocked for 60 sec and will do anything I can to make it difficult for thieves.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hndaklr* »_Is there a kill switch that we could possibly install that won't let the car be started without switching it, but still allow the car to idle down? I just don't like the idea of leaving the car unlocked for 60 sec and will do anything I can to make it difficult for thieves.

Most TT's have an RPM wire, which means that if someone tries to rev your car, it will just die...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*

I'll work something into the car so that the car shuts off as soon as the brake pedal is pressed


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

is all that really neccessary considering that the majority of turbo timers out there are wired up so that as soon as the ebrake is dropped the car shuts off, rendering it useless.


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_I'll work something into the car so that the car shuts off as soon as the brake pedal is pressed

Awesome. The ebrake thing is a good point as well. I've never looked into the TT since we can't use them yet. If this gets going, I would look for that as a feature. I do like the kill from the brake. Or, even better, what about the clutch since you need that to start the car?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hndaklr)*

during that 60 or seconds the car will already be running, so no real need to wire it to the clutch, and that would also defeat the purpose for all those that have autos. i'm pretty sure every TT has a wire that is wired to the ebrake as most ppl are worried about ppl stealing the car when its timing off, so that feature was added. i think that in order to keep the price of this product down or the wiring schematic that quicksilver has made we should not add in any extra features to make things more complicated then they really need to be.
personally i like quicksilvers wiring schematic idea, if that works, all that he states is required is wires, which is cheap and easy to do. i can't wait to see the schematic or at least a short little write up on how to do it.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

ok let me see if I can explain it a little better to you guys, what I have made up is a circuit that consists of electronic components such as a chip, resistors, capacitors and blah blah blah...
Basically this circuit controls the the door lock which turns on the alarm at the same time...
I showed Roly and Giggles(vortex screen name) the circuit and how it works , I'm sure they will chime in and let you know what they think of the ...I think I'll call it... "MWG Trigger circuit" = *M*onkey *W*rench *G*arage Trigger Circuit








I only have the Beta version made up for now... If there is any interest I can put some together and let you all know how much it would cost ..
It wouldn't be more than $35.00









oh for you guys that are afraid to leave your car while it is running... I mean think about it the TT will only be on for 1 min or so how far can you drive in a minute and another thing..remember once you remove the key from the Ign. the steering wheel locks







as in can't turn



















_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:42 AM 5-23-2003_


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

hehe cool. well if it works as advertised thus far i'd definetly be in for this.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

i'll be setting up my TT this weekend and then i'll try out the MWG TC later in the week







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

roly, i wanna do the same....whos gonna put it in for you?...do u have the wiring diagram?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_roly, i wanna do the same....whos gonna put it in for you?...do u have the wiring diagram?

I told him how to wire it up...it's not that hard Logan, I'll take a pic of the wiring for the TT and post later tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_i'll be setting up my TT this weekend and then i'll try out the MWG TC later in the week







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Roly I got one "MWG Trigger Circuit" made up so you can install on your car this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

If he doesn't have his TT installed I am up for the Try.


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

so luis, when does the other interested people get their hands on a mwg circuit?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_so luis, when does the other interested people get their hands on a mwg circuit?

Put it to you this way... If I get enough interest I will make them and sell them. You guys will be the first to get them and try them out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I'm in...


----------



## BadMrTurbo (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_I'm in...

me 2


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
Put it to you this way... If I get enough interest I will make them and sell them. You guys will be the first to get them and try them out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

gimme gimme, don't guouge us on the price now







.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

I have plans for more tinkering on thu with mk4jti18t


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
gimme gimme, don't guouge us on the price now







.

Don't worry.... when I first started out on this project I wasn't in it to make money, I was just trying to find a solution to this problem that all 2002 1.8t owner have. As soon as I figure out the cost on development and components... I will let you guys know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

the MWG TTC goes in today. I'll keep you guys posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub 1.8t (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

i dont care who makes the kit.. when it's ready for sale i want one.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_the MWG TTC goes in today. I'll keep you guys posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well we installed the TT and the MWG Trigger circuit in Roly's car today and it works great and I also raises your windows at the same time as it locks your doors. I'll let Roly tell you guys all about it... Jason your next on my list







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

.:waiting in line:.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_.:waiting in line:.









Don't worry Logan your on my list as well







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

how far down?
Luis
Roly
Jason
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Logan








p.s.- thats cool, take your time bro, thanks for all the help



_Modified by Spd at 6:53 PM 5-26-2003_


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

Logan you get your TT yet? I am all ready lous.


----------



## dub 1.8t (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

you should send me one here in md to make sure it will work in other states..... 
seriously though...
i want one.. where can i send the money?


_Modified by dub 1.8t at 3:01 AM 5-27-2003_


----------



## pinoy53169 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dub 1.8t)*

I'll take one too, to test out


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (pinoy53169)*

I think we have enough people to test them out. We have 40 cars that show up every Thursday, minimal to our weekly gtg.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_how far down?
Luis
Roly
Jason
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Logan








p.s.- thats cool, take your time bro, thanks for all the help


Logan you are after Jason so don't worry...
so did you install the TT yet?


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

He doesn't have one..


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

you think i should get that tt installed by this weekend?
dude, on the diagram that i have that im PRETTY sure u've see(its a black background with color coded wires)...what do i do with the wire that goes to fuse 6?


----------



## streetpower (Sep 6, 2002)

I love visiting old threads that intrest me, last time i looked at this thread it wasnt possible now there is a plug and pray box that does it for you...little clarification i have the same car as spd, and i have an blitz dual tt so Id like to order one if everything goes good with you spd..go ahead and put me on the list...



_Modified by streetpower at 12:15 AM 5-29-2003_


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

if you wont a TT then yes??
leave it out. da


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

I have the blitz DTT so once I get mine in I will tell you if it works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

what?...i didnt understand ur post...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*

Ok let me break it down for you guys... the circuit that I made has nothing to do with the TT, it is a separate device. What it does is it will lock the doors, raise the windows if they are down and finally it will turn on the alarm. I have ordered all the electronic components and special ordered the pc board as well, as soon as I get them I will start selling them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

right, i understand that......let me know when its *time*







for me!


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Ok let me break it down for you guys... the circuit that I made has nothing to do with the TT, it is a separate device. What it does is it will lock the doors, raise the windows if they are down and finally it will turn on the alarm. I have ordered all the electronic components and special ordered the pc board as well, as soon as I get them I will start selling them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


So this would be neat to have even if you don't have a TT. You don't have to worry about forgetting to lock your doors or rolling up your windows. What if you're working on your car though(or anytime you want to close the door without the alarm arming)? Is it going to want to arm your alarm and roll up your windows everytime you close the door? What if you're working on your engine and your hood is up, is it going to close your hood on you?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_
So this would be neat to have even if you don't have a TT. You don't have to worry about forgetting to lock your doors or rolling up your windows. What if you're working on your car though(or anytime you want to close the door without the alarm arming)? Is it going to want to arm your alarm and roll up your windows everytime you close the door? What if you're working on your engine and your hood is up, is it going to close your hood on you?









The way it works is if you turn on the motor and remove the key it would lock the doors,activate the alarm and raise the windows 2 seconds later. If you don't turn on the car you won't have a problem. In other words the circuit will not activate unless you make it do so. Now the only draw back is if you leave your keys in the car after turn the motor off it will lock the key in the car...so I guess you can't be absent minded










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 11:21 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

could you make the roll up feature an addon or something? I mean i already have an AlienTec...


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Lous what happens if you don't have the timer on? If you take out the key will the car go crazy on you and lock you in.







That would be funny to see. Guys I will post some video of this in action during our Thursday meeting.
http://www.autobahntouring.com Non DSL users be Aware. Site has lots of high quality graphics


_Modified by Giggles at 11:57 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

I think the roll up is a security mod the car has setup in alarm. I don't think you can. I think to put this in words. The car tt turns off, this mod basically tells the car ho, the car is not locked when it should be and activates its defense.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

DAMN!! I can't sleep tonight, Well I'm off to chris's in about 4 hours so we will see what happens!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

We did it. Locks with the transmitter and arms the alarm after the tt shuts off.
A few quirks but it works.
Takes 6 relays and a module.
Freaking crazy.
I don't know If I'm going to sell it due to the complicated install but let andy drive it around for a few weeks and make sure there are no surprises and I'll let you guys know what I decide.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Awesome! 6 relays, good greif! I'm in for one of these when they come out.


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

How about just telling us what to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Super1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super1.8T* »_Awesome! 6 relays, good greif! I'm in for one of these when they come out.

Just got a call looks like it might have to be 7


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggles* »_How about just telling us what to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll be selling the relays and you guys will be putting it together.
And the module will be sold also.
but have to get a few kinks out of the relay pack
Basically its a module that arms the alrm when the tt shuts off.
And a bunch of relays (that bypass a whole poopfull of stuff) to get the transmitter to work.


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 6:49 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

do we have to cut any wires that connect to the Comfort-Control module to install the relays?


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
*A few quirks but it works.*
I don't know If I'm going to sell it due to the complicated install but let andy drive it around for a few weeks and make sure there are no surprises and I'll let you guys know what I decide.

what kind of quirks are you talking about exactly...?








and is the car unlocked WHILE the turbo timer is running??? wouldn't that be a bad thing? someone could just come along and take whatever's in your car while its unlocked...










_Modified by schtebie at 4:06 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (schtebie)*

That nice that you can use the remote but it sounds like you have to do allot of cutting of wires and tampering with the comfort control module. For what it's worth I think I rather just lock it manually and be safe. Electronics can be tricky at times. 
By the way the circuit that I designed not only Locks the doors, turns on the alarm, raises the windows but it also closes the sun roof


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Lous guess its time to put a sun roof on my car. You up for the project.?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*

7 relays is nuts!
Congrats on your had work Christian! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (schtebie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schtebie* »_
what kind of quirks are you talking about exactly...?








and is the car unlocked WHILE the turbo timer is running??? wouldn't that be a bad thing? someone could just come along and take whatever's in your car while its unlocked...









_Modified by schtebie at 4:06 PM 5-29-2003_

No the car isn't unlocked if it were unlocked we wouldn't have accomplished anything! There are a few more things we have to work out soI'm going back out next week!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (VWJTI1.8T)*

Ok guys I took a video of the circuit that I made in action, you can see that it functions just like I said it does. You'll see the TT on and as soon as it turns off the doors lock, windows close and sunroof closes. Enjoy








MWG Trigger Circuit Video in Action 


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 8:12 AM 6-2-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Ok guys I took a video of the circuit that I made in action, you can see that it functions just like I said it does. You'll see the TT on and as soon as it turns off the doors lock, windows close and sunroof closes. Enjoy








MWG Trigger Circuit Video in Action 

_Modified by quicksilver337 at 8:12 AM 6-2-2003_

Does the negative pulse turn off after the sunroof closes?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
Does the negative pulse turn off after the sunroof closes?

It sure does


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Can you still use remote to lock doors before you walk away?
Can the circuit be made to close windows and sunroof once the doors are locked instead of waiting for TT to time down??
I'd rather have my windows closed and doors locked when I walk away










_Modified by dknl at 9:44 AM 6-2-2003_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_ MWG Trigger Circuit Video in Action 


isn't that guy in Smallville


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (dknl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dknl* »_Can you still use remote to lock doors before you walk away?
Can the circuit be made to close windows and sunroof once the doors are locked instead of waiting for TT to time down??
I'd rather have my windows closed and doors locked when I walk away









_Modified by dknl at 9:44 AM 6-2-2003_


I don't see the big deal with locking it manually...It doesn't take much effort to do it. 
If you turn the key in the door it will close the windows and the sun roof otherwise it will do it at the end of the TT cycle.


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Some of us don't want to have a key hole anymore...








I been wanting to get rid of the key cylinder in the driver's side as a theft deterant... after my buddies car got broken into a few months ago. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the good work so far... can't wait to get one of these setups to install my turbo timer already..


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

word that vid just proved it all im sold thats the **** now how long till it is available to the other peeps? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_word that vid just proved it all im sold thats the **** now how long till it is available to the other peeps? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The circuits will be available in few weeks, I still haven't gotten all the components. It shouldn't take long though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

that video is cool and all, but what about us AlienTech peeps?
Also, it was my undstanding that the car would lock with the remote, but not arm until the TT was done...


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_that video is cool and all, but what about us AlienTech peeps?
Also, it was my undstanding that the car would lock with the remote, but not arm until the TT was done...

the Enfig Motorsport circuit will arm with the remote, but requires 7 relays. this other circuit will do it with less parts, and its not that hard to use the key to lock the doors really quick...


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

My vote is on the enfig circuit even if it does require 7 relays. I don't wanna have my lock cylinder anymore.


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

He said he dint get it to work right. No the other one has been working for weeks now. I don't believe anything till I see it and I have. Now with the alien-tech issue, they have the same problems as us. They cant use the remote either. Thats what I was told.








So if you say the alien-tech works buy the alien-tech and Lou's mod and you are set. You know how many times I leave my windows open this think would be great. 
Lou's thing install just like the alien tech. With the relays you need to splice everything and cut wire. Not the best thing to do with a car. Next thing you see is your door on fire.


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggles* »_He said he dint get it to work right. No the other one has been working for weeks now. I don't believe anything till I see it and I have. Now with the alien-tech issue, they have the same problems as us. They cant use the remote either. Thats what I was told.








So if you say the alien-tech works buy the alien-tech and Lou's mod and you are set. You know how many times I leave my windows open this think would be great. 
Lou's thing install just like the alien tech. With the relays you need to splice everything and cut wire. Not the best thing to do with a car. Next thing you see is your door on fire.

Ok, here's my question... where and how does one get this "MWG Trigger Circuit?" If it works flawlessly, I'm ready to buy one!


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

He has not gotten all the part to make them all yet. He just ordered a list of stuff. Should be finished by two weeks from now. 
1800-MWG-MODS








Dont try it...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggles* »_He has not gotten all the part to make them all yet. He just ordered a list of stuff. Should be finished by two weeks from now. 
1800-MWG-MODS








Dont try it...








Funny Jason
I received some components yesterday but still waiting for the other stuff to come in this week sometime. I am working on making the instructions with pics to show how to install the MWG Trigger Circuit. It's very simple to install.
Well what Jason is trying to say is that the circuit that I made doesn't require any relays or any cutting of any wires...you simply connect it 12 volts,ground, Ign, and trigger. 
If you can install an alientec you can install this circuit. 
by the way this circuit doesn't interfere with any other device.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

so is there like a microcontroller in there?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

i'm wondering is it possible to make it so that this circuit does not close the windows when it arms the car after the TT has shut down??? i always close my windows while the TT is shutting down, but i like the leave the roof open to let air circulate. is it possible to leave out the door closing feature, or no???


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
i'm wondering is it possible to make it so that this circuit does not close the windows when it arms the car after the TT has shut down??? i always close my windows while the TT is shutting down, but i like the leave the roof open to let air circulate. is it possible to leave out the door closing feature, or no???

Yes it could be done, I would have to know in advance so I can custom make one for ya







what it would do is just lock the doors and activate the alarm...and it will leave the windows down and the sunroof open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Yes it could be done, I would have to know in advance so I can custom make one for ya







what it would do is just lock the doors and activate the alarm...and it will leave the windows down and the sunroof open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why not just include the feature in every unit but make it selectable via DIP switches? That way one can add or delete the feature when desired. That would really make it easier for you not having to make multiple models.


----------



## 02VWGTI (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the dedication of this project. I know i would not have the nerves to mess with this. I hope the install is easy to make this work.
will this work with any timer or is a specific type needed?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (02VWGTI)*

quicksilver's will work with any model because it really has nothing to do with the TT, it works with the car itself.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mancuso* »_
Why not just include the feature in every unit but make it selectable via DIP switches? That way one can add or delete the feature when desired. That would really make it easier for you not having to make multiple models.

It was a difficult task to design this circuit and I wish I could make everyone happy, what you are asking for is going to take me some more time to figure out how to do it, I'm sure I can do it but the boards have already been made. Maybe in the next batch










_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTI* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the dedication of this project. I know i would not have the nerves to mess with this. I hope the install is easy to make this work.
will this work with any timer or is a specific type needed?

As Roly mentioned above this circuit works independent of the TT that way you can use any TT you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
***By the way I have setup a simple web site for sale of this circuit, I will start using it when I have all the components ready to build the MWG Trigger Circuit***


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 1:57 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

maybe i missed this, but how much is it going to cost?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_maybe i missed this, but how much is it going to cost?

This circuit will be sold for $50 shipped any where in the US


----------



## 02VWGTI (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

will the 50 dollars plus the turbo timer be all we need to make this work correctly?
where are people with double din radios planning on mounting there tt when they get them?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

oh .. nice.. 50 isnt too bad.. i can actually afford that








btw, i have a double din radio, and my turbo timer is mounted in the glove box on the left side of the owners manual in the little cubby hole


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (02VWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTI* »_will the 50 dollars plus the turbo timer be all we need to make this work correctly?
where are people with double din radios planning on mounting there tt when they get them?

you can see where mine is in the video








similar to where syntrix placed his


----------



## perf311 (Sep 1, 2002)

*nice*

i am very very impressed quick, and you definatly have my respect after this one. nice job
i too would want one without the window option.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (02VWGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTI* »_will the 50 dollars plus the turbo timer be all we need to make this work correctly?
where are people with double din radios planning on mounting there tt when they get them?

Yes that will be all you need and you can leave your car with the TT running and not have to worry about the car alarm not being on, not only that if you forget to lock your doors...it will do it for you










_Quote, originally posted by *perf311* »_i am very very impressed quick, and you definatly have my respect after this one. nice job
i too would want one without the window option.

Thanks man...I'm just surprised that no one had come out this earier. Oh well I now have it for you guys...I did all the leg work for us dubbers








also when ordering make sure to include whether you want the window option(windows to close)


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 3:08 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## mancuso (May 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_also when ordering make sure to include whether you want the window option(windows to close)

Does the circuit know when to quit applying voltage to the window motor? Or does it use the switch in the driver's side door which you can hold eternally after they roll up and won't burn up the motor or draw current?


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*

holy cow 20 pages long,I think its the record.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (too fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *too fast* »_holy cow 20 pages long,I think its the record.

bwahahaha, try 372 pages and counting


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*

hey luis...i would like the windows down feature...yet, what if i rolled up my windows when i got out of the car?...will it sense the windows already rolled up and just arm the alarm and lock the doors?...how can we adjust the time control to work in conjunction with the setting on the tt (meaning, if i want the tt to run for 1 min. then when will the circuit start)
LUIS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when does the fellow ab-t members get theres
hey roly, can u snap a pic of your set-up and how did u get it there...can u open the door to the coin tray










_Modified by Spd at 9:00 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mancuso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mancuso* »_
Does the circuit know when to quit applying voltage to the window motor? Or does it use the switch in the driver's side door which you can hold eternally after they roll up and won't burn up the motor or draw current?
















Trust me I timed everything...
anyways there a limit switch on the windows once it reaches the top it shouts the motor off










_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_hey luis...i would like the windows down feature...yet, what if i rolled up my windows when i got out of the car?...will it sense the windows already rolled up and just arm the alarm and lock the doors?...how can we adjust the time control to work in conjunction with the setting on the tt (meaning, if i want the tt to run for 1 min. then when will the circuit start)
LUIS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when does the fellow ab-t members get theres
hey roly, can u snap a pic of your set-up and how did u get it there...can u open the door to the coin tray










On my car I have the windows down option(windows will not close) remember that you get this option it will only trigger the locks and the alarm. You can close the windows before or after the circuit activates. It does not interfere with the circuit.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_hey roly, can u snap a pic of your set-up and how did u get it there...can u open the door to the coin tray












you can fill it up with change tomorrow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4pounder (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Whats up Luis,
I'd like to order one too. I sent an email to your hotmail address about it. I get my tt in a few days. Anyhow, could you please give me the ordering info. Also, I'm good friends of Dave Anderson of ABD racing out here. They currently do not sell turbo timers but are interested. I could put you intouch with him. It could be an opportunity for you to make some serious bucks with your circuit. Either way, I'd really like to order one.
Thanks in advance,
Dave
PS great job, the video is really impressive.


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

what im saying is, if i want the feature that roly has (rolls up the windows automatically) what will happen if i had the windows rolled up before the circuit activates?
also, if i have the tt on for a minute, when will the circuit activate?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_what im saying is, if i want the feature that roly has (rolls up the windows automatically) what will happen if i had the windows rolled up before the circuit activates?
also, if i have the tt on for a minute, when will the circuit activate?

If you get the original circuit that rolls up the windows this is what would happen... after the turbo timer turns off seconds later the doors would lock and the alarm would activate. Since you have the windows up it will not do anything...remember the windows and sunroof have a limit switch once it reaches the top or bottom the motor turns off. 
*** Good news guys I got all the components needed to complete the circuit, I will have a web site that I will put up next week ***


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggles* »_He said he dint get it to work right. No the other one has been working for weeks now.

I can't get it to lock with the transmitter but the other part has been arming the alarm in VWJTI1.8T's car for months now. Basically the same thing quicksilver337 is selling but mind dosen't roll up the windows. And If I ever get this to work with the transmitter in VWJTI1.8T's car I will not sell it because it's too much liability with all those wires.


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Heres another option for a spot:








and yes, the cup holder still works....








Ive had it in this spot for over a year and its not an inconvenience at all.
I have a 2002 and the remote does not arm the alarms. I believe that I was on of the first to try to tackle this problem with chris86vw. I scanned several pages from the bently and on one of them, he drew on it exactly why a timer will never work on a 2002. I lost that picture while changin ISP's (it was on my website)
Anyways, My GF has a 2003 GTI, I remember reading somewhere on here that its possible with the 2003's, but not the 2002's. Is this true?
And does anyone have the wire layout for theDefi heads-up timer? Ive got 3 wires (red, blue and green) But no where in the manual does it say which wire does what.







Its just a harness








Thanks and good luck,
Beaker


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Beaker In RPG)*

I have my blitz there to. But the wire is going threw the buttons on top.


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
I can't get it to lock with the transmitter but the other part has been arming the alarm in VWJTI1.8T's car for months now. And If I ever get this to work with the transmitter in VWJTI1.8T's car I will not sell it because it's too much liability with all those wires.

Come on Chistian, Post the Schematic and this can be a project " DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK"








Also, people out there that dont know how to wire a relay, this project is not for you!












_Modified by Turbo Boss at 6:08 PM 6-5-2003_


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
Trust me I timed everything...
anyways there a limit switch on the windows once it reaches the top it shouts the motor off








On my car I have the windows down option(windows will not close) remember that you get this option it will only trigger the locks and the alarm. You can close the windows before or after the circuit activates. It does not interfere with the circuit.

Hello quicksilver337, so on the WINDOW WILL NOT CLOSE setting, this circuit is only going to send a 1 seg pulse to lock the doors.... And on the WINDOW CLOSE setting is will send a continuos flow of current to lock and close the door and window COUNTING on the VW factory limit switch on the windows once it reaches the top to shouts the motor off ????????????? Or it will have a capacitor to time this feature????????
So this gadget is only going to work when the Turbo Tirmer Shut of the engine, meaning that the car will be UNLOCK when the engine is running unatended?








THX
Isaac




_Modified by Turbo Boss at 6:32 PM 6-5-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Hello quicksilver337, so on the WINDOW WILL NOT CLOSE setting, this circuit is only going to send a 1 seg pulse to lock the doors.... And on the WINDOW CLOSE setting is will send a continuos flow of current to lock and close the door and window COUNTING on the VW factory limit switch on the windows once it reaches the top to shouts the motor off ????????????? Or it will have a capacitor to time this feature????????
So this gadget is only going to work when the Turbo Tirmer Shut of the engine, meaning that the car will be UNLOCK when the engine is running unatended?








THX
Isaac



If you get the circuit that only locks the doors and activates the alarm...then yes it sends a pulse to lock the doors.
If you get the original circuit that locks the doors, turn on the alarm and closes the windows..what it does is pulse for a little bit longer and then it TURNS OFF by it self.
as for leaving your car unlocked...you could manually lock it from the door cylinder. 

_You know whats funny Christian and myself are the only ones that have attempted this project and succeeded, and some people are asking for things that are easier said then done. At least we finally figure out a solution to not having the alarm on after the TT turns off. I think this is a big step for alot of us. _
Take Care
Luis



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 8:05 AM 6-6-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Come on Chistian, Post the Schematic and this can be a project " DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK"








Also, people out there that dont know how to wire a relay, this project is not for you!









_Modified by Turbo Boss at 6:08 PM 6-5-2003_

All you have to do is disconect the can-bus wires while the tt is running.
the the transmitter will respond and allow the lock button to work but not lock the doors.
Then you use the light flash from the lock button to trip the door trigger.
If you cant figure it out from what I just said you shouldn't be messing with it.
And there are also issues about the alarm going off after long trips






















Have to adress that as soon as I get back to the car,


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »__You know whats funny Christian and myself are the only ones that have attempted this project and succeeded, and some people are asking for things that are easier said then done. At least we finally figure out a solution to not having the alarm on after the TT turns off. I think this is a big step for alot of us. _
Take Care
Luis

_Modified by quicksilver337 at 8:05 AM 6-6-2003_


Yeah this as good as it gets for now. Crazyness.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
All you have to do is disconect the can-bus wires while the tt is running.
the the transmitter will respond and allow the lock button to work but not lock the doors.
Then you use the light flash from the lock button to trip the door trigger.
If you cant figure it out from what I just said you shouldn't be messing with it.
And there are also issues about the alarm going off after long trips






















Have to adress that as soon as I get back to the car,

Does this method throw codes? I was just curious...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
Does this method throw codes? I was just curious...

Yes but nothing major dealer doesn't even know why the code is there, so they just clear it. No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

My question is how difficult is the install? how many wires need to be spliced. Hopefully not to many.


----------



## vweurotuner (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (GtiBoogiemann)*

*Jesus Christ turbo timers are simple to install and somehow 20 pages of the same easy install are made! Please explain that one for me! You pick a spot, hidden cause a turbo timer isn't really anything special to show off, and install it. There are like, 4-6 wires! Nothing else! No air bags come out or anything.* 
To all people who keep replying to this post about asking how easy it is, or other similar stupid pointless questions http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif WHY BOTHER?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (GtiBoogiemann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweurotuner* »_ *Jesus Christ turbo timers are simple to install and somehow 20 pages of the same easy install are made! Please explain that one for me! You pick a spot, hidden cause a turbo timer isn't really anything special to show off, and install it. There are like, 4-6 wires! Nothing else! No air bags come out or anything.* 
To all people who keep replying to this post about asking how easy it is, or other similar stupid pointless questions http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif WHY BOTHER?
















There is never a pointless question....only pointless remarks








I think the question above refers to the circuit that we came up with, not not how to install a TT and for your info this thread isn't only about installing the TT it is also about finding a solution to not having the alarm activated after the TT turns off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiBoogiemann* »_My question is how difficult is the install? how many wires need to be spliced. Hopefully not to many.









With my circuit you would connect it at the same connection points as the TT also a ground and trigger wire. This circuit is as hard as installing an alientech device.


----------



## Pocket_Rocket_GTI (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
Does this method throw codes? I was just curious...

Yeah but minor ones. I already mentioned that. If you read ALL THE PAGES YOU WOULD HAVE READ IT


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
Yeah but minor ones. I already mentioned that. If you read ALL THE PAGES YOU WOULD HAVE READ IT






























Hey man, i read em all!
I thought that the codes were from another method that you had created, that's why i asked again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (vweurotuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweurotuner* »_ *Jesus Christ turbo timers are simple to install and somehow 20 pages of the same easy install are made! Please explain that one for me! You pick a spot, hidden cause a turbo timer isn't really anything special to show off, and install it. There are like, 4-6 wires! Nothing else! No air bags come out or anything.* 
To all people who keep replying to this post about asking how easy it is, or other similar stupid pointless questions http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif WHY BOTHER?

















If this thread bothers you so much, don't click on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
Hey man, i read em all!
I thought that the codes were from another method that you had created, that's why i asked again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bro I was completley kidding


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Enfig Motorsport)*

Guys don't think that I forgot about you. 
I did a mod to my circuit were you can select to have the doors and alarm activate only or doors lock,alarm activate, windows and sunroof close. By just simply flipping a switch. This his set me back a little as far as making all the circuits. But I should start selling these things in a week or two. I will post all info soon thanks for the interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

:::fellow autobahner waiting:::


----------



## ReflexGTI1.8T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*

it should take you 20 minutes its soo easy..bentley my ass


----------



## ReflexGTI1.8T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

put it on the shelf in the glove box at the top..


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (ReflexGTI1.8T)*

Logan how about installing TT first. There is no use for it if you dont have it.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Giggles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggles* »_Logan how about installing TT first. There is no use for it if you dont have it.









This true...if you don't have the TT installed theres no sense in getting my circuit. So I recommend getting the TT and installing it or you can install it at the same time as my circuit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 1:39 PM 6-13-2003_


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

for the 02 models which method do we use to hook up the tt swank monkeys or enfigs? or does it really matter at all if the circuit is going to fix everything?


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

HEY JASON








i would like to get the circuit *first* so that i can install the tt and the circuit at the same time


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_for the 02 models which method do we use to hook up the tt swank monkeys or enfigs? or does it really matter at all if the circuit is going to fix everything?

The TT is install just the same as any car...it's only 4 wires..12v constant, ACC wire, IGN wire and ground. Enfig and my circuit will lock the doors and activate the alarm. The TT is one device and my circuit is another device any are independent of each other. What Swank monkey has on there web site will not work with the 02' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_HEY JASON








i would like to get the circuit *first* so that i can install the tt and the circuit at the same time

Logan the first circuit is in my car and the second one went on Roly's car...Jason and you will get your circuit very soon


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I need a circuit too, where is mine?


----------



## steckelj (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Well, after reading all of this I've come to the conclusion that I'm ok with the airbag light being on. Is there anywhere I can find some decent instructions on wiring it that way? Can I follow the swankmonkey instructions but used the black/purple wire from fuse 11 instead of 6?
And correct me if I'm wrong, but this way EVERYTHING works exactly as if the TT weren't there except that the airbag light is on. (Meaning you can lock&arm right after leaving the vehicle while it's running, with the remote, etc.)
Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (steckelj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steckelj* »_Well, after reading all of this I've come to the conclusion that I'm ok with the airbag light being on. Is there anywhere I can find some decent instructions on wiring it that way? Can I follow the swankmonkey instructions but used the black/purple wire from fuse 11 instead of 6?
And correct me if I'm wrong, but this way EVERYTHING works exactly as if the TT weren't there except that the airbag light is on. (Meaning you can lock&arm right after leaving the vehicle while it's running, with the remote, etc.)
Thanks in advance for any help...

I don't think the airbags will diploy either.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (steckelj)*

its not just an airbag light... the fuse connects the dash to the rest of the car, so by interupting it you are screwing with all of the cars electronics. you won't just throw an airbag code, but you'll throw a whole mess of em...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (steckelj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steckelj* »_Well, after reading all of this I've come to the conclusion that I'm ok with the airbag light being on. Is there anywhere I can find some decent instructions on wiring it that way? Can I follow the swankmonkey instructions but used the black/purple wire from fuse 11 instead of 6?
And correct me if I'm wrong, but this way EVERYTHING works exactly as if the TT weren't there except that the airbag light is on. (Meaning you can lock&arm right after leaving the vehicle while it's running, with the remote, etc.)
Thanks in advance for any help...

steckelj: the swankmonkey wiring does not work for the 02. If you have been following thread you would have read that the wiring method had been attempted. Now I have come up with a circuit that would take care of the arming of the OEM alarm, also it will lock the doors and close the windows.


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Logan they are not even in the same places so it makes no sense...
Airbag will not work if the lights on.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

actually, the only code i threw when i figured it out (im the one btw) was this code
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_actually, the only code i threw when i figured it out (im the one btw) was this code
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
35-10 - - - Intermittent

hmm, i guess my car just had some serious issues then, cuase i had a whole wallop of codes...lol


----------



## steckelj (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
steckelj: the swankmonkey wiring does not work for the 02. If you have been following thread you would have read that the wiring method had been attempted. Now I have come up with a circuit that would take care of the arming of the OEM alarm, also it will lock the doors and close the windows. 

I have been following the entire thread, and I read bassboy's "howto" which was basically word-for-word from swankmonkey, as was the other one posted WAY back. Essentially the only difference was that you can use fuse x instead of fuse 6, which isn't on the 2002's (fuse 6 is the one included in the swankmonkey howto, which I understand does not apply). The problem with the method is the airbag light is lit.
The system you've developed, although QUITE impressive (very nice work, btw), isn't really what I'm looking for. The way I understand, if I shut the engine off without using the turbo timer, the circut would still go through it's process. However unlikely that event would be, it's just not what I'm looking for. Believe me I totally understand that your system is an AWESOME solution for most everyone, but for me I can do without airbags if that's the only consequence. And I can clear codes. 
And hey, if it sucks and screws things up (or I get sick of the light), then I'll be the next in line for your system. Until then, I really didn't mean to upset anyone or push the discussion in a circle (I did read all 21 pages, and there's no 100% clear answer to exactly what does and doesn't work with the "airbag light method"), I was just looking for an answer.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

How much do I have to pay you to do the whole install?








Would bribing you with 12's of Corona sway you???


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (speedgator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_How much do I have to pay you to do the whole install?








Would bribing you with 12's of Corona sway you???









Well I drink George ...as in Killian's red








let me tell you it is very easy to install..
reason I have not put these circuits out for sale yet it's because I'm waiting on some parts..now you can switch between having just the doors lock only or with windows closing.








maybe next week I will be able to start selling these things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't worry Jason we will do your car this week end












_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:30 AM 6-18-2003_


----------



## steckelj (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Alright, I'm convinced...put me on the list. Let me know where to send the money. Screw the airbag light, I was wrong.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (steckelj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steckelj* »_Alright, I'm convinced...put me on the list. Let me know where to send the money. Screw the airbag light, I was wrong.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4pounder (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey Quick,
Just incase you hadn't put me on the list also could you please?


----------



## mikepic (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (4pounder)*

Please put me on the list too when its available.
Thanks,
Pic337


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mikepic)*

Thanks guys...I'm working with a friend to get a web site up so you can purchase this circuit. I don't want to start selling those circuits until I have them built, I bought enough to make 50 of them after that I would have to reorder all the components to make them again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steckelj (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I'm sure we all really appreciate all your hard work bud, I know I do. If you need a place to host the site, lemme know. I have a webserver in my house.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (steckelj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steckelj* »_I'm sure we all really appreciate all your hard work bud, I know I do. If you need a place to host the site, lemme know. I have a webserver in my house.

I have some web space that my ISP provides, I'm working with a friend to design the web site. thanks for the offer though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

any updates yet? thanks


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_any updates yet? thanks
















I should be getting the rest of the components to complete the circuits this week and I will let you guys know when they are ready ....thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Anyone have install intructions to their TT's they can E-mail me?
I already have the greddy ones.
My Units are ready to go I just need to make instructions.
I already have the instructions done for The greddy TT's just have to get the wires in the car.


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 9:44 PM 6-26-2003_


----------



## 337`drew (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Are you sayin we've found a solution?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Is this problem just for 02/03 Jettas & GTIs, or all 02/03 1.8T VWs? I have an 03 Passat.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (337`drew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337`drew* »_Are you sayin we've found a solution?









quicksilver337 and I have found a solution that locks the doors and arms the alarm as soon as the TT shuts down.


----------



## VWJTI1.8T (Oct 20, 2002)

What quicksilver is selling is just a alarm part that anybody can buy chris and I already did that a while ago!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (VWJTI1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJTI1.8T* »_What quicksilver is selling is just a alarm part that anybody can buy chris and I already did that a while ago!

This is not true...I made this circuit my self and like Chris said after the TT turns off the motor it would lock the doors,activate the alarm. Only diffrence between my circuit and what Chris has is that mine you have the option of in addition to locking doors and activating the alarm it would roll up the windows and close the sunroof. I am also working on the install instruction for my circuit...I shoild be done very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

heres a nice ice cold







4 you man. sweet.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

For the lazy folks who didn't want to read all 21 pages, can you sum up what your harness will do?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

I second that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Also, is this thread relevant to Passats as well?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_For the lazy folks who didn't want to read all 21 pages, can you sum up what your harness will do?

well basically what the circuit does is as soon as the TT turns off the circuit takes over .... with this circuit that I have designed you have the option of having the doors lock, activate the oem alarm and also by the flip of a switch you can also add the function of having the circuit roll up the windows and close the sunroof.








and yes this will work on all VW and Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Can we buy one now or what?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedmk4* »_Can we buy one now or what?









Yes ...next week I will post my web site were you can order this cicuit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Will this work for Passats?


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (faroodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faroodi* »_Will this work for Passats?


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_yes this will work on all VW and Audi


----------



## 1RADTOY (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Im in for this circuit, Let me know how much and what kind of beer you drink
Im in Delray Beach and close to Miami


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1RADTOY)*

I got dibs on that one.








George is waiting, Luis.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1RADTOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1RADTOY* »_Im in for this circuit, Let me know how much and what kind of beer you drink
Im in Delray Beach and close to Miami

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








If you are local then you can pick it up or I can ship it to you...I recommend you pick it up








every thursday night we have our gtg @ Tropical Park from 8pm to 10pm.. I will be here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*

Thanks!















I missed that.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thanks. Do you have instructions? How much? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (faroodi)*

Yes this circuit comes with install instructions, the cost is $50 shipped


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

What brands work or install better with your setup? Turbo Timers I mean..


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

ok quick you did it, but once the site is up and the orders are in how long before it is shipped. basically how long does it take to make the circuit. or are you making like 1000 at a time and will they be ready to ship once the order is in?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_What brands work or install better with your setup? Turbo Timers I mean..

All TT will work with this circuit, it basically works as a stand along unit


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_ok quick you did it, but once the site is up and the orders are in how long before it is shipped. basically how long does it take to make the circuit. or are you making like 1000 at a time and will they be ready to ship once the order is in?

Yes I am trying to build them all before I put up the web site that way you guys would get it sooner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Does 'next week' mean Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (judoGTI)*

YEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Seanathan`)*

it's tuesday now... any word on when it's going to be on sale?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_it's tuesday now... any word on when it's going to be on sale?

patience dude







...I have other things going on right now, but like I told you guys "this week"


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

it's definitely worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_it's definitely worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks Roly...so hows the circuit working on your car? 
.







I installed the MWG trigger circuit on Rolys car like 1 1/2 months ago...well I'll let him tell you guys about it.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
patience dude








...I have other things going on right now, but like I told you guys "this week"









now please.








LOL!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (judoGTI)*

Quicksilver, please send me a paypal money request as soon as you are ready to sell them. I have been waiting for one of these puppies since the beginning of all this mess. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedmk4* »_Quicksilver, please send me a paypal money request as soon as you are ready to sell them. I have been waiting for one of these puppies since the beginning of all this mess. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


will do...all ordering info will be on my web site including an automatic paypal buy now button







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

yep, it works perfectly, the TT turns off, Luis' circuit triggers the alarm and locks the doors...PERFECT
give him some time since it isn't 1 part that he buys like someone else said, he makes the circuit himself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

so things are unlocked until the car is off?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (mjmi11er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjmi11er* »_so things are unlocked until the car is off?

unless you manually lock it


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mjmi11er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjmi11er* »_so things are unlocked until the car is off?

you can manually lock it from the door lock cylinder for now, until we come up with a fix that works...but for now we are stuck locking the doors manually, I have been doing it and it's not that hard to do you get use to it after awhile







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Ok boys and girls check out my sig







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Ok boys and girls check out my sig







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


just ordered it!








i cant wait now..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_
just ordered it!








i cant wait now..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you sir








keepem coming....


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

just ordered mine too


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedmk4)*

luis, i have work tonight...hence, i cant pick one up (if u have any) tonight at tropical...when could we get me one?








abt discount?


----------



## steckelj (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Spd)*

MWG Performance Automotive Electronics, Inc.
It's the birth of an empire.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (steckelj)*

i don't know about the Performance part


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_luis, i have work tonight...hence, i cant pick one up (if u have any) tonight at tropical...when could we get me one?








abt discount?

I will have one for you this weekend...
as for the Abt discount I'm not making much off this circuit, due to the fact that , to get a discount on components I would have to buy in large quantities. We'll talk about it tonight...look for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (steckelj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steckelj* »_MWG Performance Automotive Electronics, Inc.
It's the birth of an empire.

yeah dunno about the performance part








but I like the sound of MWG Automotive Electronic Inc.








I also like...MWG Technologies Inc.








I will e-mail all the people that have sent me e-mail interested in this circuit later on today 
orderes should ship out next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again guys


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

i understand bro!..lol, dont mind paying the 50 bucks, hey it goes to a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for working hard on this thing, its gonna help alot of people
luis is a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guy


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd* »_i understand bro!..lol, dont mind paying the 50 bucks, hey it goes to a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for working hard on this thing, its gonna help alot of people
luis is a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guy









Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

just paypaled you bro , looking forward to the nice piece soon. your then man. you get a nice ice cold







& a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

thanks guys...remember if you are paying via paypal make sure that you are verified otherwise you would either need to become verified or add $2.00 service fee. The circuits that you guys ordered should be shipping out next week
thanks
Luis


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4pounder (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Just ordered Luis, thanks a lot for all the hard work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to get it.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (4pounder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4pounder* »_Just ordered Luis, thanks a lot for all the hard work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to get it.

thanks David, your circuit will ship out next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Wow this seems to finally fix all the turbo timer woes. Only question i have is it doesnt seem like the turbo timer stays activated(keeps engine running) very long. Is this somethinng you can adjust via the turbo timer or do all turbo timer's just keep the car running for a preprogrammed amount of time? Only reason i ask is i normally sit in my car for longer then that to let it cool off. There are ocassions where i'm in a hurry and don't really have the time to let it cool off and this is where i would like to use the TT.


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_Wow this seems to finally fix all the turbo timer woes. Only question i have is it doesnt seem like the turbo timer stays activated(keeps engine running) very long. Is this somethinng you can adjust via the turbo timer or do all turbo timer's just keep the car running for a preprogrammed amount of time? Only reason i ask is i normally sit in my car for longer then that to let it cool off. There are ocassions where i'm in a hurry and don't really have the time to let it cool off and this is where i would like to use the TT.

The TT is adjustable not the circuit........


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (TreyS)*

thanks Trey ...this is correct the TT is the one that controls the amount of time you want the engine to stay on. My circuit takes over after the TT turns off the motor...


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

thanks trey. I realize the function of the MWG vs. the TT my question is can you change the amount of time the TT is on. Or reworded can you change the amount of time the TT stays activated via adjusting the time perameter of the TT. In your video it seems the car is only running for a second or 2. I'm aware the legnth the TT runs has nothing to do with the MWG just figured the expert on TT and the MWG would know also know about the adjustabilty or lack there of of TT.


----------



## tim18t (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

just sent the loot via paypal, please e-mail me with confirmation at [email protected] . thankx


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_thanks trey. I realize the function of the MWG vs. the TT my question is can you change the amount of time the TT is on. Or reworded can you change the amount of time the TT stays activated via adjusting the time perameter of the TT. In your video it seems the car is only running for a second or 2. I'm aware the legnth the TT runs has nothing to do with the MWG just figured the expert on TT and the MWG would know also know about the adjustabilty or lack there of of TT.

you can adjust the tt to 30 sec if you like they just did it for the lowest oamount of time so the video isnt 2min long, from ive read in the past few pages the mwg circuit takes over after the tt is done so if the tt is set for 3min after the min is up then the mwg takes over.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Hey guys I have been getting alot of orders via paypal with credit card payments...if you look on my web site it clearly states that I do NOT accept credit card payments. If you ordered and used your credit card to pay for the circuit, your order was denied.. you should of gotten an e-mail. The method of payment should be direct from your bank account...just like an e-check http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for the guys that ordered the correct way you will get an e-mail with the tracking # soon








Thanks
Luis


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I ordered the correct way and have not recieved an e-mail with tracking.


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I'll be ordering one from you Luis soon. I just need to figure out which TT I will use. The Blitz DTT DCII is kinda nice, anyone have pics of it in the car yet?
















** The best turbo timer on the market is here from Blitz. The DTT has a built in digital boost gauge, warning features, peak hold for your boost, a timer for 0-60 and lap times, and general turbo timer functions **
$135.00

.


_Modified by TreyS at 11:21 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedmk4* »_I ordered the correct way and have not recieved an e-mail with tracking.
 
I haven't started shipping yet I will start shipping thursday. I had to get a buch of install instruction printed up and they took there sweet time about it. Once I ship the circuit I will send you an e-mail with tracking # http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboMakesItBetter (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, I'm glad my TT just got here...hehe You'll have my order soon! Great Work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (TurboMakesItBetter)*

what are the dimensions of the unit? Could you possibly post a pic, with scratched off components that is


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_what are the dimensions of the unit? Could you possibly post a pic, with scratched off components that is









hehe this what you guys will get....
This is the famous "MWG Trigger Circuit" 
the dimensions are: 2 1/2"L X 2" W X 1" D











_Modified by quicksilver337 at 5:13 PM 7-9-2003_


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thanks for the photo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What does the switch on it do?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (faroodi)*

You can select if you you just want the doors to lock and the alarm to activate or in addition to those functions you can flip the switch and also have the windows roll up and sunroof close. I did that so you can choose what ever function you want it to do.
Unfortunately the first batch the switch became defective and they only do on of the functions. but in the new batch the switch do work the only thing is that I have to make new ones now, so it's going to take me a few more day to produce these circuits. This shouldn't be a problem..just a little speed bump


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

looks pretty big, where are we suppossed to mount this thing...???


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
looks pretty big, where are we suppossed to mount this thing...???

Looks are deceiving... like I posted above the dimensions are: 2 1/2"L X 2" W X 1" D
and you can mount it under the dash above the pedals ...this is were I have mounted mine and Rolys.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
Looks are deceiving... like I posted above the dimensions are: 2 1/2"L X 2" W X 1" D
and you can mount it under the dash above the pedals ...this is were I have mounted mine and Rolys.


lol, i'm soo sorry, i didn't even notice you had the dimensions posted up with the pic...oops. is there room under that panel??? i already have my Blitz computer over there, there should be room for this too i imagine.


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (TreyS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TreyS* »_I'll be ordering one from you Luis soon. I just need to figure out which TT I will use. The Blitz DTT DCII is kinda nice, anyone have pics of it in the car yet?








** The best turbo timer on the market is here from Blitz. The DTT has a built in digital boost gauge, warning features, peak hold for your boost, a timer for 0-60 and lap times, and general turbo timer functions **
$135.00


















I have since installed the 20ae dash kit which matches up a lot better.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
lol, i'm soo sorry, i didn't even notice you had the dimensions posted up with the pic...oops. is there room under that panel??? i already have my Blitz computer over there, there should be room for this too i imagine.

yes there is plenty of space under the dash.. I mounted the circuit right next to an empty space above were the relays are. I'll take a pic tomorrow and post it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*









Took Me a while but I needed to intall another one so I can make up directions.
It works on all Greddy TT's with the grey wire.
Will also work on any tt's that have a negative output while operating.
I have 5 in stock.
And have more comming.
Mine only locks the doors it does not roll up the windows.
$50 Shipped
Let me know what tt you have and I will contact the manufacturer to let you know if it is compatible


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 2:06 PM 7-10-2003_


----------



## DevX (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to quicksilver for this


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (DevX)*

ENFIG... is cool you made a circut and stuff... but being that yours DOESN'T close the windows and sunroof... how can you justify selling it for the same amount? i'd buy one for say... 35 bux http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (turbovw18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovw18* »_ENFIG... is cool you made a circut and stuff... but being that yours DOESN'T close the windows and sunroof... how can you justify selling it for the same amount? i'd buy one for say... 35 bux http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You have a point but thats the price my friend.


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
You have a point but thats the price my friend.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm a lowballer at heart...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (turbovw18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovw18* »_
i'm a lowballer at heart...









we all are







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

come on guys lets be nice








it cost us money up front to make these things and they aren't cheap, I had all my pc boards made custom and all the other components that go along with it. 
well all I can say is ...we are the only two that have solved this problem with the TT thing and it wasn't easy, I have put in alot of hours into this and it continues... I have to hand make all my circuits








so thats why they take so long to make, but let me tell you it's worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_ 
It works on all Greddy TT's with the grey wire.
Will also work on any tt's that have a negative output while operating.


Can you explain this thing about the negative output on the TT? And how your system work?
Is my undertanding that all TT has a 12V+ positive output thas goes to the ignition to keep the engine runing.
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

Yes but that 12v is also active while the car is runing due to feed back.
The grey wire only shows -12v while the tt is running.


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*






















































































just got mines installed !
this thing is great and for a good prize .
simple as turbo timer comes off and (bang) doors locks 

chris thanks a lot!


----------



## kcying (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Where i can get the circuit
it still not on the classfied forum
i need one
where is it ?
someone pls PM me
i need one so bad


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Has somebody has intall yet the Enfig system?? Any coments?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

Outlaw has mine installed.
Simple 4 wire install.
You can order it from here.
http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...68893


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

You can order my circuit that rolls up the windows and closes the sunroof if you have one







just click on my link below. On my web site you can see my cicuit in action. also my circuit can be used on any TT you may have.


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
Locks the doors and arms the factory alarm as soon your turbo timer shuts off. For: Golf IV & Jetta IV 2002.5+ with the double din radio. Works with all greddy Turbo Timers That have the Grey wire behing the TT.


My car does not have the double din radio..........Its thats a problemo?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
My car does not have the double din radio..........Its thats a problemo?









not with my circuit... you don't have to worry about that


----------



## kcying (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I have a HKS Turbo Timer
Will that work with the circuit as well ?
also what is the different between quick silver one and the enfig one ?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (kcying)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcying* »_I have a HKS Turbo Timer
Will that work with the circuit as well ?

_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_ You can order my circuit that rolls up the windows and closes the sunroof if you have one







just click on my link below. On my web site you can see my cicuit in action. also my circuit can be used on any TT you may have. 


_Quote »_also what is the different between quick silver one and the enfig one ?


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_








It works on all Greddy TT's with the grey wire.
Will also work on any tt's that have a negative output while operating.
Mine only locks the doors it does not roll up the windows.
$50 Shipped
Let me know what tt you have and I will contact the manufacturer to let you know if it is compatible


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Bolsen)*

The fix is to not waste the money and headaches given trying to figure out immobilizer 3







But to buy an exteral, electronic oil pump/cooler and run that on a delay. then not only is the turbo cooled but the wristpins and pistons are cooled as wel and it also ups the oil capacity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Ancilllary00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ancilllary00* »_The fix is to not waste the money and headaches given trying to figure out immobilizer 3







But to buy an exteral, electronic oil pump/cooler and run that on a delay. then not only is the turbo cooled but the wristpins and pistons are cooled as wel and it also ups the oil capacity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Ancilllary00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ancilllary00* »_The fix is to not waste the money and headaches given trying to figure out immobilizer 3







But to buy an exteral, electronic oil pump/cooler and run that on a delay. then not only is the turbo cooled but the wristpins and pistons are cooled as wel and it also ups the oil capacity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats not a bad idea but then again, I think just instaling a TT and this circuit will resolve the problem. By the way* "we have figured it out"* and it work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
My car does not have the double din radio..........Its thats a problemo?









If your car has a single din radio from the factory then you dont need out systems. You should use the swank monkey install. The cars with double din radios have the can bus in them. It has nothing to do with the radio it has to do with can bus. the radio is just a reference point.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
If your car has a single din radio from the factory then you dont need out systems. You should use the swank monkey install. The cars with double din radios have the can bus in them. It has nothing to do with the radio it has to do with can bus. the radio is just a reference point.

do realize that some 02s, ie the early ones have the single din radio and do not have a fuse #6, which kinda removes the idea of being able to use the swankmonkey install...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (kcying)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcying* »_also what is the different between quick silver one and the enfig one ?

They both do the same thing. Except Quicksilver's unit has a switch that rolls up the windows every time your tt shuts down.
Quicksilver makes his from scratch.(I think)
I modify a board desidned for a different aplication to do the same thing minus window roll up.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

Hmmm...I need one of these.


----------



## kcying (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

so i have a HKS turbotimer
is it going to work with this circuit ?
no one reply me yet


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (kcying)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcying* »_so i have a HKS turbotimer
is it going to work with this circuit ?
no one reply me yet









My circuit works with every type of TT no matter what TT you may have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (kcying)*

it has already been answered.. check my post above, i replied to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

The first few guys that ordered my circuit you should be seeing it next week...shipped out today


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

quicksilver337 it sounds like u dont have to much info ,if u say they work whit any TT . my friend all TT s are not the same and have different wiring. i care less about my windows rolling up i just wanted my car to lock after the tt comes off. and also yours look like it was done in some ones back yard




_Modified by outlaw at 2:11 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*

what are you talking about?








the reason he says he works with any TT is because it doesn't hook up to the TT, it connects to the wiring of the car, it tricks the car, not the TT. He has posted tons of info and has tried answering everyone's questions.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_quicksilver337 it sounds like u dont have to much info ,if u say they work whit any TT . my friend all TT s are not the same and have different wiring. i care less about my windows rolling up i just wanted my car to lock after the tt comes off. and also yours look like it was done in some ones back yard


If you have been following the TT thread on this forum you would know that my circuit works with all TTs. If you ask all the guys that have asked me questions about my circuit ,be it IM on or the board I answered all questions! and I do have allot of guys that have ordered my circuit that "DO" want the to roll up the windows.
and as for the comment about it being made in my back yard.. that is uncalled for!! YES I designed and made this circuit myself, at least I busted my a$$ and developed it . 
What have you done to contribute to the solution of the TT fix. All I hear coming out of you mouth is negative output, I suggest you take it somewhere else. 
And besides are you buying the product for function or for cosmic purposes, anyways it goes under the dash were you don't see it.
I am here to provide a product that will help out our fellow dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 11:09 AM 7-16-2003_


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
If you have been following the TT thread on this forum you would know that my circuit works with all TTs. If you ask all the guys that have asked me questions about my circuit ,be it IM on or the board I answered all questions! and I do have allot of guys that have ordered my circuit that "DO" want the to roll up the windows.
and as for the comment about it being made in my back yard.. that is uncalled for!! YES I designed and made this circuit myself, at least I busted my a$$ and developed it . 
What have you done to contribute to the solution of the TT fix. All I hear coming out of you mouth is negative output, I suggest you take it somewhere else. 
And besides are you buying the product for function or for cosmic purposes, anyways it goes under the dash were you don't see it.
I am here to provide a product that will help out our fellow dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by quicksilver337 at 11:09 AM 7-16-2003_

Very well said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got your e-mail yesterday, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
If you have been following the TT thread on this forum you would know that my circuit works with all TTs. If you ask all the guys that have asked me questions about my circuit ,be it IM on or the board I answered all questions! and I do have allot of guys that have ordered my circuit that "DO" want the to roll up the windows.
and as for the comment about it being made in my back yard.. that is uncalled for!! YES I designed and made this circuit myself, at least I busted my a$$ and developed it . 
What have you done to contribute to the solution of the TT fix. All I hear coming out of you mouth is negative output, I suggest you take it somewhere else. 
And besides are you buying the product for function or for cosmic purposes, anyways it goes under the dash were you don't see it.
I am here to provide a product that will help out our fellow dubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by quicksilver337 at 11:09 AM 7-16-2003_
 and i doing the same stopping fellow dubbers from buying crap like yours


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*

you must be joking, because for a second i actually thought you've done something to help people out


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (roly)*

this thread is starting to look like the mkiv forums


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_ and i doing the same stopping fellow dubbers from buying crap like yours








LOL.... and who are you to say that my circuit is crap if you have not even seen it or tested. Buddy quit while your behind you make yourself look bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This forum is for info not to talk trash thats what the other forums are for


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_ and i doing the same stopping fellow dubbers from buying crap like yours
 
??? What are you talking about? BIG F-ing deal it's not some super shinney pretty part thats comes with stickers. It serves a great purpose. It's not everyday a individual find's a cure to a readily available problem and is thoughfull enough to offer it to fellow dubber's instead of just grin and say "I have one"....
If this product is such crap let's see you make a better one wise a$$....
so unless you where joking...GET BENT!!


----------



## 4pounder (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Just got mine today, thanks Luis. Personally I think it's a pretty trick device. I love watching people trip out as I walk away from my car and the windows roll up while the car locks and arms itself. Personally, the way I see it, there is only one person here with negative unsollicited comments, no one else is complaining, infact, I only see people offering congratulations and encouragement to Quick, as it should be. What do you think prototypes look like? I think Quick's device has a ton of potential, concidering the need for such a product. he only "crap" I see here is your attitude, makes you look like a pathetic idiot outlaw. Thanks again Luis. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (4pounder)*

Thanks guys!! 
If you have any question on the install let me know and I'll do my best to guide through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_ and i doing the same stopping fellow dubbers from buying crap like yours

i've seen better grammer out of 3 year olds


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

luis i just got the mwg circiut today looks great bro cant wait to intsall it this weekend good job


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_luis i just got the mwg circiut today looks great bro cant wait to intsall it this weekend good job

wow man that was quick...I just shipped out yesterday








well I hope you find it easy to install it, If you have any question just send me an IM and I'll answer as fast as I can


----------



## Spd (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
luis rox


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_quicksilver337 it sounds like u dont have to much info ,if u say they work whit any TT . my friend all TT s are not the same and have different wiring. i care less about my windows rolling up i just wanted my car to lock after the tt comes off. and also yours look like it was done in some ones back yard
_Modified by outlaw at 2:11 PM 7-16-2003_

Outlaw, I remember that always in your post under GERMAN SQUAD was this web: http://www.enfigmotorsport.com and is look like you edited and take out the Enfig web.
This only tell me one thing: You has something to do with Enfig and thats why you are trying to trash Quicksilver337 gadget.....Maybe you are jelous because you has find that Quicksilver337 gadget is better and you and your friend is not making any bussisnes 
I was going to order Enfig gadget but I have change my mind thank to you.
Hey Quick, I want to order one of your gadged.

























_Modified by Turbo Boss at 6:37 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Outlaw, I remember that always in your post under GERMAN SQUAD was this web: http://www.enfigmotorsport.com and is look like you edited and take out the Enfig web.
This only tell me one thing: You has something to do with Enfig and thats why you are trying to trash Quicksilver337 gadget.....Maybe you are jelous because you has find that Quicksilver337 gadget is better and you and your friend is not making any bussisnes 
I was going to order Enfig gadget but I have change my mind thank to you.
Hey Quick, I want to order one of your gadged.
























Sure man when do you want it








I can't wait until all the guys that ordered my circuit , install it and lets me know what they think about it


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

the TT looks like a PIA to install
BTW, thanks for the fast shipping, I just got mine today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by forcefedmk4 at 9:14 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedmk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedmk4* »_the TT looks like a PIA to install
BTW, thanks for the fast shipping, I just got mine today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











yeah the hardest part is running all the wires. I installed my TT in the glove box. In the instruction that I sent you it tells you the location and colors of the wires to use on the TT and my circuit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you have any questions ..I'll help you out


----------



## jetta4life04 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

pg 25


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jetta4life04)*











_Modified by n2ojetta_rpg at 10:49 PM 7-16-2003_


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jetta4life04)*

You know what my car does....It has an aftermarket alarm with remote start, so I can let the car turbo time yada yada...anyways the car use to let me do this at first and now when I do it...the car arms itself but when the car turns off the doors pop unlocked AFTER it has been set with the remote. I have one of the buttons on the aftermarket remote used to roll up the windows just like holding the key in the door and it still does not work. Do I need one of these relays? one of the enfig kits? or the other one???? why did it work @ first and then all of a sudden not work anymore?? WTF? OVER


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

it's nearly 12am (pt) right now and i just finished wiring in the circuit. i couldnt figure out which wires were what on my turbo timer so i had to guess around...been over a year since i threw my booklet away..
the circuit works well and i love it. 1 hour was dedicated to putting the friggin door look thingy back in the door covering








thanks quicksilver.... i love this thing


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

Remember guys in the install instructions... I mention the color and location of the wire that you should tap into for the TT as well as the circuit. The guess work has already been done


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

_Modified by JettaManDan at 8:58 AM 7-17-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*

For the guys that ordered my circuit remember Tech support will be available when needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 9:07 AM 7-17-2003_


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Can you take a look @ my question and see if thats what I need is your circuit? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (n2ojetta_rpg)*

Probably what happened to your alarm was that either the setting have changed or a loose connection. I would take it to an alarm shop and have it checked out, if you say that it use to work before.
I wouldn't want to sell you something you really don't need










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:45 PM 7-17-2003_


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

you dont think that the computer just learned itself and is making the alarm (factory) deactivate after the car turns off? Also I have the car VAG'ed to unlock the doors automaticly when I pull the key out of the ignition..you think that could be it too? 


_Modified by n2ojetta_rpg at 9:55 AM 7-17-2003_


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (n2ojetta_rpg)*

when i pull my key out all of my doors unlock as well.. i did it with a vag-com..... so it's probably something else


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (n2ojetta_rpg)*

So what your telling me is that the timmer part of the alarm is not working anymore and also when you press the aftermaket alarm remote to activate the alarm the doors unlock?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

luis i just intstalled the curcuit , i took like 1.5 hrs and it works like a dream man nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but one question, what will happen if i try to , or by accident arm the eom alarm while the timer is still running? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (n2ojetta_rpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2ojetta_rpg* »_You know what my car does....It has an aftermarket alarm with remote start, so I can let the car turbo time yada yada...anyways the car use to let me do this at first and now when I do it...the car arms itself but when the car turns off the doors pop unlocked AFTER it has been set with the remote. I have one of the buttons on the aftermarket remote used to roll up the windows just like holding the key in the door and it still does not work. Do I need one of these relays? one of the enfig kits? or the other one???? why did it work @ first and then all of a sudden not work anymore?? WTF? OVER









I'd have who ever installed your alarm look at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Outlaw, I remember that always in your post under GERMAN SQUAD was this web: http://www.enfigmotorsport.com and is look like you edited and take out the Enfig web.
This only tell me one thing: You has something to do with Enfig and thats why you are trying to trash Quicksilver337 gadget.....Maybe you are jelous because you has find that Quicksilver337 gadget is better and you and your friend is not making any bussisnes 
I was going to order Enfig gadget but I have change my mind thank to you.
Hey Quick, I want to order one of your gadged.























_Modified by Turbo Boss at 6:37 PM 7-16-2003_

This post is disturbing.
I've discussed this circuit with you for months Turbo Boss.
I figured this out back in janurary if you look at page 2 of this thread.
Just wanted to make sure that there was no other way of doing this before I put it out on the market.
I do know outlaw he is a friend and supports my business. He has nothing to do with the business though.
The fact that you say that we are upset about not making money is crazy because you can check with mr dejected that I was planning on selling my units for $30. I even spoke to hime over the phone about the TT.
I kept it at $45 not to crush Quicksilver that had all the parts on order already.(no offense dude)
I just really pisses me off that you can flip on my like that from what some random person who hapens to have my name in their sig says.








I


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_luis i just intstalled the curcuit , i took like 1.5 hrs and it works like a dream man nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but one question, what will happen if i try to , or by accident arm the eom alarm while the timer is still running? thanks

Thank you... I'm glad that it worked out for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can can't activate the oem alarm while the motor is still running...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_
This post is disturbing.
I've discussed this circuit with you for months Turbo Boss.
I figured this out back in janurary if you look at page 2 of this thread.
Just wanted to make sure that there was no other way of doing this before I put it out on the market.
I do know outlaw he is a friend and supports my business. He has nothing to do with the business though.
The fact that you say that we are upset about not making money is crazy because you can check with mr dejected that I was planning on selling my units for $30. I even spoke to hime over the phone about the TT.
I kept it at $45 not to crush Quicksilver that had all the parts on order already.(no offense dude)
I just really pisses me off that you can flip on my like that from what some random person who hapens to have my name in their sig says.








I

not to be a jerk, but maybe you should chose your friends better. friends don't sabotage your business like he did.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

i'm going to have to agree with roly. not flaming anyone here, but if i was considering buying your producted then your buddy jumps on here slamming other peoples work, i'd would be turned off to your product.


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

OK...The timer part on the alarm works fine. Its when the car shuts off if I have the factory alarm set OR the reg alarm set the car unlocks the doors and does not set the factory alarm OR the reag alarm. For example when I leave the car running and get out, set the alarm...all it does is locks the doors...the little flashing led does not go on where the lock in the door is.......IMHO...I think the new alarm worked with it @ first and then the car learned it (or I should say the ECU) and is doing what everyone says on here...its turbo timing just does not lock the doors and sets the alarm..... It only turbo timed for like the first day or so and then started unlocking the doors when the car shuts down.......


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (n2ojetta_rpg)*

So your after market alarm is not active once the motor turns off?
the after market alarm will not activate the oem alarm, the after market alarm will lock the doors and arm it's self; at least thats what it's suppose to do.
If you want the oem alarm to activate and have the doors lock after the TT turns off then you would need one of our circuits.


----------



## n2ojetta_18t (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thats correct...Thats what I thought I would have to do...how long after I order yours will it be shipped? And do you charge the card right away? BTW thanks for your patience with my questions...you cats are a class act!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (heysuperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
not to be a jerk, but maybe you should chose your friends better. friends don't sabotage your business like he did.


_Quote, originally posted by *heysuperman* »_ i'm going to have to agree with roly. not flaming anyone here, but if i was considering buying your producted then your buddy jumps on here slamming other peoples work, i'd would be turned off to your product.


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_ This post is disturbing.
I've discussed this circuit with you for months Turbo Boss.
I figured this out back in janurary if you look at page 2 of this thread.
Just wanted to make sure that there was no other way of doing this before I put it out on the market.
I do know outlaw he is a friend and supports my business. He has nothing to do with the business though.
The fact that you say that we are upset about not making money is crazy because you can check with mr dejected that I was planning on selling my units for $30. I even spoke to hime over the phone about the TT.
I kept it at $45 not to crush Quicksilver that had all the parts on order already.(no offense dude)
I just really pisses me off that you can flip on my like that from what some random person who hapens to have my name in their sig says.








I


Enfig, My post explain by itself............... Is this is the way your friend Outlaw supports your business?








Yes I've discussed your circuit with you many times and you know I was alway helping and giving you tips. I know your project, I know exactly what it is, and how its work. In fact I have not mention any bad thing about you or trash your gadget.
With all the respect you deserve, you says you dont want to crush Quicksilver but Outlaw post seem like you has something to do with him and trying to trash Quicksilver without the finger point to you.
IF NOT why Outlaw edit his signature so your web was not present on his trashing tread????
Good luck,
Isaac


_Modified by Turbo Boss at 10:25 AM 7-18-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (n2ojetta_rpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2ojetta_rpg* »_Thats correct...Thats what I thought I would have to do...how long after I order yours will it be shipped? And do you charge the card right away? BTW thanks for your patience with my questions...you cats are a class act!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem man glad to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
once you place your order it will take aprox. a week, week and a half. I don't know how paypal does the transaction for credit cards.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

Some Kid I know has nothing to do with me, my product or my company.
I've never said a negative peep about quicksilvers product.
Most of you should know that that's not how I do business.


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 11:39 AM 7-18-2003_


----------



## Pocket_Rocket_GTI (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

then why would *your friend *trash some else's product
it looks like you two were in on it


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Pocket_Rocket_GTI)*

I hope the guys that I shipped the circuit to will install it this weekend and let me know how it worked out for them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you guys have any question concerning the install let me know, I think I made the install instruction detailed enough








let me know guys I'm here to help


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

luis dont worry i got your back on supporting your product , after ive seen it perosonally work on my own car. people shouldnt rag on others product, both youguys put a lot of time and effot into making these thing, so the people that put down the competition basically are looser and have nothing better to do with them self.







unless they come up with something better then you and enfigs ciruit they should just ish the hell up. im saying this cause it happend with me in the past and it sucks, and now when i see those people they have nothing to say cause they new that they were wrong from the begining, but hey i give a lot of respect to you and enfig for all your hard work you both deserve a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
o and by the way some one say that all tt's are not the saem well let me tell you this hks, greddy, blitz, apex, and all other tt's work the same , some of them just have different features and those feature have nothing to do on how the tt works in countdown mode at all , all tt's have an acc wire, and ign wire a ground wire and a 12v+wire, then some have an e-brake wire but they all hook up the same and work the same trust me ive installed tt's for the past 6 yrs on anything from hondas to eclipses and supras, rx7's and from greddy to apex and hks nothing is different at all in the wiring uof the tt's


_Modified by funkysole at 6:26 PM 7-19-2003_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Great post








You seem to really know your TT. Which one did you choose this time around, and why? What did she set you back? What duration did you set your TT to stay activated(curious as to how long is necessary)? Just trying to figure out which one i want to get.
thanks


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

this time around i got the new greddy full timer, its got an auto detect feat, which sets the time for you depending on how hard you drive the car, 2 manual presets, an attack mode for 1/4 mile i think, a stop watch mode for laps on the road corse, voltage monitor, and speed meter, its got a grip of features and ive always been a man of greddy even when i was in the import scene. around town and local areas i set mine to 30 sec-1 min on prest 1 depending how hard you drive. And for longer drive like 1hr+ i usually set it anyware from 1-3 minutes no longer is needed unless you drive 100+ mph for like 3 hrs then go higher but no higher then 3 min and i got the new greddy full timer for $65.00 brand new. from my old job. there an otherized greddy dealer and have been for about 10 yrs now


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_ the new greddy full timer, its got an auto detect feature, which sets the time for you depending on how hard you drive the car, 2 manual presets 

Hey Funksole, So on your opinion, do you think is better to run this timer in the "Automatic Detect" and forget about preset times??
Is this Automatic Detect is acurate?? What I mean, can I trust and let the TT decide the time?? 
Thank you for charing your TT´s experience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Isaac


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

first off its sharing not charing,







and second of all you should try it to see what it tells you i really havnt messed with it cause i just installed it the other night but i always set the manual presets. i will mess with it a little bit more this week but first i need to find the (VSS) Vehicle Speed Sensor wire, anybody know were i can grab tht baby at? thanks


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Speed sensor wire is located in the engine bay, located I would say right under the turbo inlet pipe; close to the firewall. here are some pics so you can get an idea



















_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:41 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_first off its sharing not charing,







and second of all you should try it to see what it tells you i really havnt messed with it cause i just installed it the other night but i always set the manual presets. i will mess with it a little bit more this week but first i need to find the (VSS) Vehicle Speed Sensor wire, anybody know were i can grab tht baby at? thanks

Teacher Funkysole, I am trying to do my best writing english but thank you for correcting me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In case you dont want to run a wire to the sensor under the hood MAYBE you can use this info: For the Speed sensor, I have the 2002 SKODA DIAGRAM and in the case of my car if you remove the instrument cluster of the dash.
You will find a blue conector and a green conector over the back of the instrument cluster. There is a green conector and on position 28 you will find a green wire..........This is the Speed wire. On the Blue Conector also on position 28 is the RMP wire.
Also I find this info about a 2001 GTi in http://vwtornado.baked.net/HTML/avc-r.htm 
THAT IS DIFFERENT FROM MY SKODA.
It also show you how to remove the instrument cluster.
Tapping the wires for RPM and Speed signals.
The RPM signal is the green wire with brown stripe on it on the BLUE connector that goes into the instrument cluster..
The Speed signal is the all green wire on the same connector.
Now the Throttle Position signal comes from a wire going to the ECU.
Its the White/Blue Wire - ECU Terminal 35/121 (0->5 Volts)
"WARNING" I just supply this info with my best intentions to help you. I have not use it yet on my car.......... I am not responsable for anything. So dude, be carefull you blow a airbag, computer, turbo, or something else using this info!

























_Modified by Turbo Boss at 7:55 PM 7-20-2003_


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*



Turbo Boss said:


> Teacher Funkysole, I am trying to do my best writing english but thank you for correcting me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> > hahaha i was just playing with you dude
> ...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

hmmm good info maybe I should finish connecting those options on my Greddy TT


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

me too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*



funkysole said:


> Turbo Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Teacher Funkysole, I am trying to do my best writing english but thank you for correcting me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> ...


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_hmmm good info maybe I should finish connecting those options on my Greddy TT









Hey Quicksilver337, JUST curious. Are the info about the wires behind the cluster is not available on the Bentley manual you have???








Isaac


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Hey Quicksilver337, JUST curious. Are the info about the wires behind the cluster is not available on the Bentley manual you have???








Isaac

I'll take a look in my bentley cd and check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Danva03GTI (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

I found this site look at step 10 http://vwtornado.baked.net/HTML/avc-r.htm it shows you where the RPM and the Speed signal wire is behind the cluster.I haven't tried it yet but will this weekend.
Sorry just saw you found it to just tring to helpout










_Modified by Danva03GTI at 12:22 AM 7-22-2003_


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (outlaw)*

shut up already!

i'm on the east coast by the way


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

Some people just don't get it








THIS IS A TECHNICAL FORUM NOT A FIGHT CLUB








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
On another note...
more MWG Trigger circuits have been shipped, you should have gotten an e-mail with the tracking #s


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Just wondering if anybody has installed my circuit...need some feed back


----------



## forcefedmk4 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I still have not gotten around to it. I will let you know when I do though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

im not sure if it's just me or not, but before i installed the circuit, the engine would turn off when i would turn the key from the on position backwards so that it laid flat. 
now the engine only turns off when i take the key out of the ignition....... is it just me or something?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

with the TT on correct?
cause my circuit does not control the engine, that would be the TT doing that.
can you explain in more detail whats going on so we can help you out


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_with the TT on correct?
cause my circuit does not control the engine, that would be the TT doing that.
can you explain in more detail whats going on so we can help you out

yea this is with the turbo timer on or off. whats weird is that not until i pull the key out will the engine turn off.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

hmmmm maybe one of the ignition wires are connected wrong....just a thought. You have acc ing. and ign. they must be connected correctly, in the install instructions that I have provided...it tells you the color of the wires on the car to use and I also indicate which wire is acc ign and ign.
by the way which TT do you have?


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

it's a greddy


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

sounds like you have the ignition lead running to the acc in the steering column that is turning off when you pull the key out. (which is where the 12v line is switchable)


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (turbovw18)*

time to friggin redo my wiring this weekend =(


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

that's what I thought happened








just think of this way...you learned something new










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 2:20 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

There's two ways to go about fixing that wiring problem...
you can do it fast and lazy mans way or the correct way..
lazy mans way works just as good as the correct way...it's just if you care about the colors on the wire or not.
ok one way to do it at the connector of the TT you can remove the wire from the connector and switch it...if I remember correctly it's a blue and green wire. the way to remove the wire is by pushing in the little tab on the pin and pull the wire out, do the same with either one and then pull the pin back up so it clips back in place. 
or...
just switch the wires at the cars harness.
here we go...










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 2:48 PM 7-23-2003_


----------



## 4pounder (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Just wondering if anybody has installed my circuit...need some feed back









Luis,
Just got mine installed last weekend by my buddy who is an electrical engineering major at UCLA. He said it wasn't too much of a problem to install and gives you mad props on the device http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyway, the circuit works great, just as it is supposed to! Thanks Luis, you're a freakin genius


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Just wondering if anybody has installed my circuit...need some feed back 


yup i like it a lot dude nice piece once again


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Thanks for the feed back and the complements http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








glad that you guys like it, all I need now is for the word to get out


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (turbovw18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbovw18* »_sounds like you have the ignition lead running to the acc in the steering column that is turning off when you pull the key out. (which is where the 12v line is switchable)

Hey Quicksilver, MAYBE you can put some pics of the installation for the TT and your Gadget on your web page.
Can you imagine if he get the STARTER wire intead of the ACC wire


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

This came from my install instruction that I send out to the people that buy my circuit. As you can see it tells you what wires to use for the TT


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Nice instrucction.........They are idiot proof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No ofense mrdejected







Maybe you was in a hurry or you are daltonic








Hope you find the wires and everything works OK
Good luck,
Isaac


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

<----


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_<----


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

That's cool man, that's what this forum is for "to get info and learn"
if you have any questions on the install of the TT or my circuit let me know and I'll be glad to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

some of you guys in Canada have been asking to ship this circuit out to you guys...well the MWG Trigger Circuit Web Site has been updated and taking orders from Canada http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

MWG goes International


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_MWG goes International









got to help the dubbers over there too


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

This is for someone that needed the install instructions for the Blitz TT








Blitz TT Install Instructions


----------



## hooliehoo (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Review:
Pretty tough to get at the wires in the steering column, but all in all not a tough job especially since your instructions guide every step of the way. I parked up at work yesterday with my windows down and keys in hand and someone there says "hey you left your car on idiot!" meanwhile your pimp circuit just took over and proceeded to lock and close up my car while the guy just stared at it dumbfounded, heh.
Luis, I am having some type of problem with the "0" setting (the one that isn't supposed to close the windows / sunroof). I emailed you at [email protected] a while ago so could you please check your inbox? (from [email protected])
PS: anyone successfully connect the e-brake wire? I just grounded it as I don't have a Bentley and wasn't too confident at just guessing which wire it is.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I'm glad to hear that the circuit worked out for you








the "0" setting on the circuit...in the process of R & D, to make the circuit work 100% of the time I had to make it were it will lock the doors, activate the alarm and it will raise the windows 2" .
I forgot to add this note in the install instructions....
** If you have the Roll Up Windows option selected and wish to stop the windows while the circuit is active, all you need to do is press the UNLOCK botton on the oem remote controll and it will stop the windows from rolling up. 
If you ever need to cancel the operation of my circuit all you do is press the UNLOCK botton on the remote. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Payment sent by PayPal.








Please confirm receipt when you get a chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (faroodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faroodi* »_Payment sent by PayPal.








Please confirm receipt when you get a chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks for your order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The MWG Trigger circuit should ship out to you with in 2 weeks, I will send you and e-mail with the tracking #


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thanks. I cannot wait!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (faroodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faroodi* »_Thanks. I cannot wait!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

hey quicksilver just an update, i finally got the thing to work right. instead of turning off the engine when the key is out, now when i put it to the off position it turns off.... which is what it was supposed to do before.. stupid wires















anyways.... this one other wire was attached to the ignition wire so it was making it all weird, but it all works great now and im still loving this thing
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great product


----------



## Adam20v (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*

Has anyone used this?
http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...68893
half the price of the other one posted here...


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Adam20v)*

it was the same price before, but it is a little more involved and doesn't roll up the windows and sunroof


----------



## Pocket_Rocket_GTI (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

I also heard that Enfig's only work on TTs that have a negative 12V output otherwise it will not work at all. So if your TT does not have the neg 12V output (like the majority of the TTs) you can't use it.
Now on the other hand the other circuit that quick has, it will work with any TT.
just my .02 cents
anywho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to both of you for the idea


_Modified by Pocket_Rocket_GTI at 5:36 AM 8-5-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mrdejected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrdejected* »_hey quicksilver just an update, i finally got the thing to work right. instead of turning off the engine when the key is out, now when i put it to the off position it turns off.... which is what it was supposed to do before.. stupid wires















anyways.... this one other wire was attached to the ignition wire so it was making it all weird, but it all works great now and im still loving this thing
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great product

wow... I'm glad it worked out for you ...finally








By the way guys if you would like to put an ON/OFF switch so you can turn off my circuit, in the event that you need to turn it off for any reason...let me know and I can show you how to do it. you can pick up a SPST ON-OFF MINI TOGGLE SWITCH at radio shack or any electronics oulet. the cost is about $2.00










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:39 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Will this be included in the install instructions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

BTW
Where are most people installing their TT in B5.5s?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (faroodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faroodi* »_Will this be included in the install instructions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

unfortunately it is not included in the install instructions...this is rev. 1.3







I keep finding ways to improve this circuit... rev 1.4 will be out soon








I'll e-mail you how to do it if you like.



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 6:28 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
unfortunately it is not included in the install instructions...this is rev. 1.3







I keep finding ways to improve this circuit... rev 1.4 will be out soon








I'll e-mail you how to do it if you like.









damn, you're worse then Bill Gates


----------



## hooliehoo (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

_"By the way guys if you would like to put an ON/OFF switch so you can turn off my circuit, in the event that you need to turn it off for any reason...let me know and I can show you how to do it. you can pick up a SPST ON-OFF MINI TOGGLE SWITCH at radio shack or any electronics oulet. the cost is about $2.00
"_ 
Could you send some directions my way?
[email protected]
BTW nothing but good things to say about your circuit. Everyone with a 1.8 that has seen mine in action and hasn't heard about your product asks me how the heck it works and where to get it and I point them to your website. So much better than sitting in the car and waiting.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (hooliehoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hooliehoo* »_
Could you send some directions my way?
[email protected]
BTW nothing but good things to say about your circuit. Everyone with a 1.8 that has seen mine in action and hasn't heard about your product asks me how the heck it works and where to get it and I point them to your website. So much better than sitting in the car and waiting.

I'll send them right away








Thanks for the complements and for the business http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re:*

Can someone give me an update on the TT situation. This little device sounds great, but until your TT kicks off there is nothing protecting the car? And do you still have to lock your doors with the key?
Thanks...


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (faroodi)*

Where are most people installing their TT in B5.5s?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (smd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smd3* »_Can someone give me an update on the TT situation. This little device sounds great, but until your TT kicks off there is nothing protecting the car? And do you still have to lock your doors with the key?
Thanks...

while the TT is on no one can drive away in the car anyways, once you release the the e-brake the car turns off and the alarm will activate (with my circuit in place) if you connect the e-brake to the TT. You do still need to lock your car manually for now. I think that this circuit is a big step in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (faroodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faroodi* »_Where are most people installing their TT in B5.5s?









I have heard of some people installing it in the glove box..I also I install my in the glove box http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thanks for the input! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
while the TT is on no one can drive away in the car anyways, once you release the the e-brake the car turns off and the alarm will activate (with my circuit in place) if you connect the e-brake to the TT. You do still need to lock your car manually for now. I think that this circuit is a big step in the right direction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree this sounds like a pretty good solution.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (smd3)*

for they guyss that oredered my circuit...check your e-mails ...shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbss (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

I got a HKS Turbo timer installed on my vw 02 1.8T. The guy that installed it for me only charged me $40CDN and he got it to work with the factory alarm, it car arms while the turbo is running( you don't have to wait ). The only problem with this was that the air bag light came on but then he got that fixed right away( needed to go to vw dealer to reset computer, He knows someone there) I'll try to find out how he did it but I know for me it took 7 hours for him and his crew to figure it out.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (veedubbss)*

Immobilizer III does not allow you to activate the alarm while the car is running


----------



## veedubbss (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Well I got mine to work....I'll try to see if i can upload an mpeg to show the non believers that it is possible. Trust me it works why would I post a reply if it didn't work.







I also didn't need any additional parts to get it installed either just the turbo timer and some patients and that was it.

_Modified by veedubbss at 1:41 PM 8-13-2003_


_Modified by veedubbss at 1:44 PM 8-13-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (veedubbss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbss* »_Well I got mine to work....I'll try to see if i can upload an mpeg to show the non believers that it is possible. Trust me it works why would I post a reply if it didn't work.









so your saying that the alarm LED is flashing and the the horn beeps to let let you know that the alarm is "active"
they had to do some major modification to the comfort control to make that happen.


----------



## veedubbss (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Yes the LED flashes on my driver side door and the doors lock- also yes the horn beeps.....trust me it works
all I know is I was waiting for my car for 7 hours- once I got my car back I teseted and re-tested to make sure it was working the way Ii wanted it to work. It has never failed yet.


_Modified by veedubbss at 1:49 PM 8-13-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (veedubbss)*

interesting.... just wondering what mods they had to do to get it to work like you say. I bet it's something that not the average person could do..meaning major electronic modifications to the electrical system.


----------



## veedubbss (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I will try to find out from them what they did- I would be more then happy to post it once I have it. I'll get my digi tonight and create a mini avi file for those who want to see it just email me at [email protected]


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (veedubbss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbss* »_I got a HKS Turbo timer installed on my vw 02 1.8T. The guy that installed it for me only charged me $40CDN and he got it to work with the factory alarm, it car arms while the turbo is running( you don't have to wait ). The only problem with this was that the air bag light came on but then he got that fixed right away( needed to go to vw dealer to reset computer, He knows someone there) I'll try to find out how he did it but I know for me it took 7 hours for him and his crew to figure it out.

I hear that some 2002 1.8T still have the #6 fuse and are not the can bus version. 
Check on your fuse box to see if you have the famous #6 fuse.
Turbo Boss


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
I hear that some 2002 1.8T still have the #6 fuse and are not the can bus version. 
Check on your fuse box to see if you have the famous #6 fuse.
Turbo Boss


this is true I forgot about that..some earlier 2002 still had the famous fuse #6 
good point turbo boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

so if we still have the fuse 6 than we dont need anything but a tt ?? or do we still need the circuit?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (vtecwrecker)*

If your car has fuse #6 then you do not need the circuit...
check out http://www.swankmonkey.com/turbotimer/ and you should get a good idea on how to install the TT. like we have been saying all along if your car does not have fuse #6 then the swankmonkey method will not work and I don't know if there has been any issues with the air bag light coming on. 
with the circuit you get no air bag lights or any codes at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 7:39 AM 8-15-2003_


----------



## nightstalker818 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

ok I did get my trigger unit and ready to install this baby!
I understand all the wiring on the trigger unit, but can I tap into the same location for the turbo timer? Do i have to tap into the triger unit side or car wire side? Or dose it even matter?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

In the install instructions it tells you to use the same wires as the TT and yes you must install all the wires or it will not do what it's suppose to do. 
If you have have any questions concerning the install, you can e-mail me and I'll answer your questions as soon as possible. 
You can ask any of the guys that have purchased my circuit, customer service is my number one priority for me. If I can help you let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

veedubbss did you find out any info on the install that they did to your car?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pocket_Rocket_GTI (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

what's going on with this thread, anybody have one of these circuit thingys installed. I'm thinkin of installing a TT finally.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Pocket_Rocket_GTI)*

the circuit that quicksilver337 is selling is the ghetto/non ghetto fix. either buy his or the enfig circuit. ppl have had great results with quicksilver, if you want to be able to really walk away from the car and have the car self arm after the countdown then buy one of the circuits, quicksilvers has more gadgets to his though







.


----------



## micahdj (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (rex_racer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (micahdj)*

wow this thread came back to life








thanks for the complements guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been really busy making more if these circuit, it has been really hectic filling all these orders....if any of you guys ordered my circuit I should start shipping this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubbss (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I didn't have time....i will take a pic and mpeg by next week i will get the instructions from the guys this week once I get my chip installed......I checked i do not have a fuse 6 either


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (veedubbss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbss* »_I got a HKS Turbo timer installed on my vw 02 1.8T. The guy that installed it for me only charged me $40CDN and he got it to work with the factory alarm, it car arms while the turbo is running( you don't have to wait ). The only problem with this was that the air bag light came on but then he got that fixed right away( needed to go to vw dealer to reset computer, He knows someone there) I'll try to find out how he did it but I know for me it took 7 hours for him and his crew to figure it out.

What about your airbag light???? Has you went to your VW dealer to reset the car computer?? Do they find some codes? 
THX


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Some of you guys already have this new design...just thought I would show you guys that ordered my circuit and wanted to see what they are getting. I will e-mail you guys tomorrow the tracking # for your circuit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wingpau (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Hi wassup Luis, this is wing from Lightspeed. I have a greddy turbo timer but dunno what wires is what. Can you help me out here!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (wingpau)*

Hey wing whats up man...here is a scan of the install for the greddy.









wiring goes as follows....
red wire from TT = constant 12V
green wire from TT = ign. on
blue wire from TT = acc. ing. on

I located the wires on the car under the steering column to tap the TT wires into. 








and used the colors as follows...
Black wire with red stripe = IGN ACC (this would connect on the turbo timer Accessory wire)	
Solid Black Wire = Ignition Power (this would connect on the turbo timer Switch power Ignition wire)	
Solid Red Wire = Constant 12 Volts (this would connect on the turbo timer constant 12V wire)	
If you have any other questions let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 11:27 AM 9-7-2003_


----------



## nightstalker818 (May 19, 2003)

you know on my car there are 3 red wires on the steering colu.....


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (nightstalker818)*

You would have to check them with a volt meter just to be on the safe side, but I do believe that they are all constant 12V


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (nightstalker818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightstalker818* »_you know on my car there are 3 red wires on the steering colu.....

i noticed that i had 2 big solid red wires coming from the ignition switch also. i just clamp one and tried it, mine is working perfect!! thanks Luis!!


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

Did anyone install this with the Alientech window module? Do the two work together? Also, does anyone have issues with the sunroof not closing completely?


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (gekbi219)*

i am in the middle of the whole installation process. so far the Turbo timer is working porperly but i have not put my drivers door back together because i have an Autowindow.com controller i am installing also. http://www.autowindow.com is basically the same as the alientech. i asked Luis if an Alientech would work with his kit and he said "YES". i plan to finish the rest of the install tomorrow, so i can let you know then. 
so far the Turbo timer and MWG trigger switch is working fine!


----------



## Giggles (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

Love to know if the Autowindow works.


----------



## Trauma (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Giggles)*

The fuse #6 everyone is talking about, I have a #6 slot on my '03 with no fuse in it what exactly does that mean with the TT? 
Whats are the parts I need to purchase and from where? Which TT has the best luck as of yet?
Thanks


----------



## gekbi219 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (Golden_Buddha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golden_Buddha* »_The fuse #6 everyone is talking about, I have a #6 slot on my '03 with no fuse in it what exactly does that mean with the TT? 
Whats are the parts I need to purchase and from where? Which TT has the best luck as of yet?

Thanks

QUICKSILVERS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (gekbi219)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
George and Matt drop me an IM...I want to know how the circuit is working for ya


_Modified by quicksilver337 at 11:12 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## wingpau (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thanks man. I will let you know how it works after i install my.


----------



## wingpau (Nov 6, 2002)

Does andbody know which is the e-brake wire and speed signal wire. I am trying to install my greddy turbo timer


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (wingpau)*

i did NOT connect the speed wire or the e-brake wire doing my install of the Greddy TT. the MWG trigger circuit and the Greddy is working fine withOUT the extra wiring of the greddy. 
Luis, i have not finished the http://www.autowindow.com controller. i ran out of time monday night and i am out of town this week on business. i plan on finishing the autowindow install this weekend and since i am showing my car at NOPI Sept 20 & 21 i have to finish!!!!! i will PM you when i am finished. 
matt


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*

alright Matt keep me updated... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mzdaklr (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (FreeStage3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeStage3* »_i did NOT connect the speed wire or the e-brake wire doing my install of the Greddy TT. the MWG trigger circuit and the Greddy is working fine withOUT the extra wiring of the greddy. 


I would think that you WOULD want at least the ebrake wire connected being that the doors are unlocked for 60 seconds and this would help aid in keeping your car from getting boosted.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (mzdaklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mzdaklr* »_
I would think that you WOULD want at least the ebrake wire connected being that the doors are unlocked for 60 seconds and this would help aid in keeping your car from getting boosted.

This is true to a certain degeree.. this is what happens when you remove the key from the ignition....steering wheel locks (can not steer) TT is on for let's say 1 min, I don't think you can get far in a min. next TT turns off the alarm will activate. Don't get me wrong I'm all for installing the e-brake wire. 
Take Care
Luis


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

i sent you a e-mail asking for instructions on sending you a moneyorder but i never got a reply.. i need one of these asap.. so please get back to me.. thanks..
aaron


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (vtecwrecker)*

Aaron I answer all e-mails you can ask all these guys...anyway it must of gotten lost somewhere out there.You can go to my web site and order via pay pal or if you prefer money order or cashiers check is all good. I will e-mail the info right away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 9:54 AM 9-11-2003_


----------



## vtecwrecker (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*



quicksilver337 said:


> Aaron I answer all e-mails you can ask all these guys...anyway it must of gotten lost somewhere out there.You can go to my web site and order via pay pal or if you prefer money order or cashiers check is all good. I will e-mail the info right away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> you da man!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (vtecwrecker)*

No problem anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Hey guys I have some of my tigger circuits that the switch used to select either lock and activate the alarm and or close the windows and sunroof became defective in the manufacturing process. In other words they only lock the doors and activate the alarm. 
If you are interested in this function only let me know, I only have a few on hand.... . 
I also have 2 that only activates the alarm, locks the doors, rolls up the windows and closes the sunroof ...
I will be selling it for $40 ea shipped in the US


----------



## NeedGTI'02 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

OK, you are THE MAN. Any dubber who is willing to commit this kind of time, energy, and intellect to better the vdub world is a true enthusiast (and knows alot about circuits) Thanks for all of the help, and though I won't be picking up my MK IV until sometime next year at around this time, I've been keeping up with this post b/c I know it is something that I will be interested in doing. Thanks.








Cheers,
Evan


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (NeedGTI'02)*

You know it's not everyday that you get a great complement like this...thank you sir








you know I'm here to help


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Speak about helping a fellow dubber asked me to help him find the speedometer wire to hook it up to the TT, well I hope this helps..



















_Modified by quicksilver337 at 6:16 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Hey quicksilver, whats up? I remember I give you some info on how to get the speed wire on the back of the instrument cluster.
Have you try it????

I have not try it yet on my car.................. Work is keeping me busy








Here is the post again
>In case you dont want to run a wire to the sensor under the hood MAYBE you can use this info: For the Speed sensor, I have the 2002 SKODA DIAGRAM and in the case of my car if you remove the instrument cluster of the dash.
You will find a blue conector and a green conector over the back of the instrument cluster. There is a green conector and on position 28 you will find a green wire..........This is the Speed wire. On the Blue Conector also on position 28 is the RMP wire.
Also I find this info about a 2001 GTi in http://vwtornado.baked.net/HTML/avc-r.htm 
THAT IS DIFFERENT FROM MY SKODA.
It also show you how to remove the instrument cluster.
Tapping the wires for RPM and Speed signals.
The RPM signal is the green wire with brown stripe on it on the BLUE connector that goes into the instrument cluster..
The Speed signal is the all green wire on the same connector.
Now the Throttle Position signal comes from a wire going to the ECU.
Its the White/Blue Wire - ECU Terminal 35/121 (0->5 Volts)




_Modified by Turbo Boss at 5:31 PM 9-12-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo Boss)*

thanks turbo boss your right I did forget about that, and yeah work has been keeping me busy too...I haven't had time either


----------



## wingpau (Nov 6, 2002)

hi Luis. i installed my turbo timer today and it works great. Thanx


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (wingpau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wingpau* »_hi Luis. i installed my turbo timer today and it works great. Thanx

Great man glad to hear it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TwinkleToez (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

So what else is required with the MWG tiger ciruit? Do i need to get the Autowindow or similair installed with the circuit?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (TwinkleToez)*

All you need is a Turbo Timer and the MWG Trigger Circuit and thats it...


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Hey guys I have some of my tigger circuits that the switch used to select either lock and activate the alarm and or close the windows and sunroof became defective in the manufacturing process. In other words they only lock the doors and activate the alarm. 
If you are interested in this function only let me know, I only have a few on hand.... . 
I also have 2 that only activates the alarm, locks the doors, rolls up the windows and closes the sunroof ...
I will be selling it for $40 ea shipped in the US


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

What are all the optinons of a normal unit??
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Mk418TDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk418TDUB* »_What are all the optinons of a normal unit??
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I would say...all of the above








seriously...On the units that I normally sell do the following...
if you flip the switch to " 0 " it would just lock the doors and activate the alarm
if you flip the switch to " 1 " it would do the mentioned above plus rolls up the windows and closes the sunroof. 



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 8:02 PM 9-18-2003_


----------



## Trauma (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Whats the recommended/best TT to use?


_Modified by Dub_Technik at 8:15 PM 9-18-2003_


----------



## 1.8wolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (Dub_Technik)*

Have a quick ?. i have a Grddy Full TT on a 2001 Jetta, everything works fine except the RPM function, it fluctuates. 
If I recall correctly, the Greddy only has a speed wire, and not a separate wire for RPM. 
Is the speed wire opn the TT actually the Speed/RPM wire? I have it hooked up the the speed sensor wire on the gauge cluster (speed fuction works perfect), should i disconnect it from there and use the RPM wire on the back of the cluster.







will it then work for speed and RPM? 
If I can get the RPM function working I wouldnt really care about seeing the speed on my TT, I just want it to set the time according to how the car was driven.


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (1.8wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8wolf* »_Have a quick ?. i have a Grddy Full TT on a 2001 Jetta, everything works fine except the RPM function, it fluctuates. 
If I recall correctly, the Greddy only has a speed wire, and not a separate wire for RPM. 
Is the speed wire opn the TT actually the Speed/RPM wire? I have it hooked up the the speed sensor wire on the gauge cluster (speed fuction works perfect), should i disconnect it from there and use the RPM wire on the back of the cluster.







will it then work for speed and RPM? 
If I can get the RPM function working I wouldnt really care about seeing the speed on my TT, I just want it to set the time according to how the car was driven.

Hey 1.8Wolf, the Purple wire and the Grey wire (Speed and Brake) they are just for Safety in case somebody wants to drive away with the car when the TT is idling the engine.
Those wires dont have nothing to do with the way the TT work. Do not conect the speed wire to the RPM.







If you dont belive me. Disconect the purple/Speed wire and you will see that the RPM feature in the TT is going to still work.
The Greddy Full Auto Timer modes work doing some estimation of the driving RPM according to the vehicles alternator signal and then recommends a count down time. In plain words: The red wire that power the TT detect some fluctuation on the car voltage and calculate the engine RPM.
Check your Greaddy manual/instrucction. Its tell you how to set up the RPM on the TT to match your real RPM..... This will correct the fluctuation you have. I dont have my manual here with me because its on my car







, but I remember read it .
Good luck,
Turbo Boss


_Modified by Turbo Boss at 3:58 PM 9-21-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_Technik* »_Whats the recommended/best TT to use?


You can use any TT...basically all TTs do the same thing the only thing that makes them different is the features that they have.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Hey guys I have some of my trigger circuits that the switch used to select either lock and activate the alarm and or close the windows and sunroof became defective in the manufacturing process. In other words they only lock the doors and activate the alarm. 
If you are interested in this function only let me know, I only have a few on hand.... . 
I also have 2 that only activates the alarm, locks the doors, rolls up the windows and closes the sunroof ...
I will be selling it for $40 ea shipped in the US



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 7:18 AM 9-29-2003_


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anyone make a plug and play type harness so that we only have to tap a couple of wires? I had one on my Supra that only required the parking brake wire to be tapped.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Aquaholic)*

they do for 2001 and below


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Has any body used the e-brake wire with there TT, you can share with us the color on the wire used....I've been lazy and haven't connected mine yet.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Anyone connect there e-brake to the TT??


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

its a brown wire with yellow trace on my 20thAE. the easiest way to get to it is remove the center console where the ebrake is at.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (onyonees)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onyonees* »_its a brown wire with yellow trace on my 20thAE. the easiest way to get to it is remove the center console where the ebrake is at.

Thanks You !! 
ok brown with a yellow stripe...that should also be somewhere under the dash so you don't have to remover the center console....I hope










_Modified by quicksilver337 at 10:21 AM 9-30-2003_


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

i "think" its supposed to be in the bundle of wires running right next to the gas pedal. i tried to find it there and couldnt. it was honestly much easier to take of the center console cuz getting to the wires next to the gas pedal, removing the tape, finding the wire, then taping everything back up is a real Biatch.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (onyonees)*

Thanks again for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So now I know and you guys know what wire to use for the e-brake with your TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Brown with a yellow stripe
*** If there is one wire, make sure the wire:
shows 0 volts, when the parking brake is engaged.
and shows 12 volts, when the parking brake is released. *** 



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 10:49 AM 9-30-2003_


----------



## wingpau (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Thanx man


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Does anyone know if this is the same on an 03 Passat?


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (faroodi)*

im not sure. the best way to look is where the ebrake is, i have heard there can be one or two wires for the switch. if you take a tester light, the right wire should be the one that has power when the ebrake is disengaged. this is how it is on a 20thae tho, so im not sure if its the same on your car.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (onyonees)*

I agree they shold be the same color, but I would check it like onyonees said.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Oy Luis. 
I just installed my TT and MWG circuit. It works perfectly! The install was easy but a bit time consuming. Getting to the ignition wires on the steering column was a bit more of a task than I had originally thought. I ended up just opening the insulation tape wrapped around the bundle of wires and tapping into them there. 
I used a Blitz FATT DCIII and it works great! I'll be posting a detailed how-to for folks that need help with this. It should be a good compliment to the instructions that you sent out. 
Again, thanks for doing the work with this circuit. You really did your homework with this. 
Peter


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

Thanks Peter, I'm glad the circuit worked out for you...
That would be a good idea to post the instructions of the install of the TT. That would help out a lot of guys out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_Thanks Peter, I'm glad the circuit worked out for you...
That would be a good idea to post the instructions of the install of the TT. That would help out a lot of guys out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

would it be enough to maybe make up a harness? I mean all we would need are the connector for the locking mechanism both male and female and then we would be all set!
Now i wonder if VW makes both ends...
Anybody out there with an ETKA that can help out?


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_
would it be enough to maybe make up a harness? I mean all we would need are the connector for the locking mechanism both male and female and then we would be all set!
Now i wonder if VW makes both ends...
Anybody out there with an ETKA that can help out?

That would be cool! It would still add some extra complexity to the install though. You wouldn't have to splice into the wires, but you would have to remove the steering wheel in order to unplug the ignition harness. 2 of the screws for removing the bottom of the steering column cover are behind the steering wheel. You might be able to get to them with one of those flexible screwdrivers, but it would be really tight. 
Here's how my turbo timer ended up looking. 








If you want to look at my install instructions, you can find them here:
http://www.peterbeers.net/inte...l.htm 
I realized after I was done that there were a few photos that I missed. Fortunately they are ones that are well documented in Luis' install instructions. 
Hopefully that helps. 
Peter


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

Thanks for the write up Peter, very nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

i forgot about those screws, but i would feel more comfortable not splicing my ignition wires...
To take off the steering wheel is easy, all you need is a T55 and a sharpie


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Pictures/location of the parking brake wire.*

Hey guys, check my web http://www.manopla.com I have put 2 pictures were you can find very easy the parking brake wire.
Also in my web you will find info of a gadget that will be released soon that will allow you to use your factory VW remote Key FOB to lock/unlock the doors and activate your alarm when your Turbo Timer is idling you engine on 2002/03 VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Turbo Boss



_Modified by Turbo Boss at 9:55 AM 10-4-2003_


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Pictures/location of the parking brake wire. (Turbo Boss)*

WOW....I'll be ordering one AS SOON AS THEY COME OUT....keep us(ME) posted.....Do you know around what the "release" date is??
I have had a GReddy TT for a while now and have been waiting for something like this....
I'll be your first sale!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Pictures/location of the parking brake wire. (Mk418TDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk418TDUB* »_WOW....I'll be ordering one AS SOON AS THEY COME OUT....keep us(ME) posted.....Do you know around what the "release" date is??
I have had a GReddy TT for a while now and have been waiting for something like this....
I'll be your first sale!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hello Mk418TDUB, More/less 1 month. I also have to finish my web, put some photos. etc..... I will be aceppting Credict Cards. 
The delay is because I am a traveling agent for a clothing company and I am traveling a lot now because I am taking orders for christmas season.
But keep checking here and my web for update and more news.
THX,
Turbo Boss
_Modified by Turbo Boss at 1:40 PM 10-4-2003_


_Modified by Turbo Boss at 2:00 PM 10-4-2003_


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Pictures/location of the parking brake wire. (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Also in my web you will find info of a gadget that will be released soon that will allow you to use your factory VW remote Key FOB to lock/unlock the doors and activate your alarm when your Turbo Timer is idling you engine on 2002/03 VW. 
_Modified by Turbo Boss at 9:55 AM 10-4-2003_

Very cool! Keep us posted.
Peter


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Pictures/location of the parking brake wire. (PedroGringo)*

Nice Job Isaac !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*GReddy TT question*

Thanks for all of the informative posts on this thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I have a GReddy TT and the MWG circuit in my 03 Passat. I have noticed some strange behavior and I was wondering if anyone knew what I did wrong:
When the GReddy TT is in LOW (L) mode and the AC is off, the TT setting that I set does not change. When the AC is on, this increases based upon speed/engine load.
Does anyone know why it behaves differently with the AC on/off?
Also, the AC on behavior does not appear to mimic the GReddy instructions which state that the value will increase when the RPM go over 3000 RPM. It inceases around 2500 RPM or so, but also if I am going over 70.
Any help would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by faroodi at 9:28 PM 10-4-2003_


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (faroodi)*

ttt


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: GReddy TT question (faroodi)*

Sorry Faroodi. I am not familiar with the GReddy TT and I don't know why it is calculating the run time so strangely. 
Good luck.
Peter


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (smd3)*

OK I know this thread is for 02....I have a 01 1.8T and a APEXi turbo timer. Does anyone know which wires to tap on the O2 sensor? And how do I wire it so I can arm the alarm while running?? I have followed several guides but with no luck..also my airbag light is on now does anyone know how to get that off? 
Thanks for any help!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mcgyver7923)*

i am not sure about the 0 two sensor, but i think the tt is not compatible with our type of 0 two. as for the alarm working when the car is running, you need to use a relay. i believe u can find instructions to do this on http://www.swankmonkey.com. the airbag light could be on for a number of reasons, mainly it happens cuz you do not unhook the neg terminal from the battery and turn on the ignition when everything is not hooked up. i think the only way to clear is with a vag com, i do not know of any other ways.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mcgyver7923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcgyver7923* »_OK I know this thread is for 02....I have a 01 1.8T and a APEXi turbo timer. Does anyone know which wires to tap on the O2 sensor? And how do I wire it so I can arm the alarm while running?? I have followed several guides but with no luck..also my airbag light is on now does anyone know how to get that off? 
Thanks for any help!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

01 VW's have immobilizer and use the CAN-BUS for comunication, therefore you need one of these: http://www.geocities.com/chaco....html to make it work correctly...


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (hugemikeyd)*

my bad, hugemikeyd is correct, i was thinking 2000. anyways, another product that is good is the autowindow tt/rs. http://members.shaw.ca/autowindow/index.html
i have it, and it is awesome. it also lets u roll windows up and down from the factory remote. it can be disabled from the factory remote as well.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (onyonees)*

Hmm...everyone is saying you can do this on an 01...I don't think I need any of those tricks...I should be able to wire it somehow to just lock and arm while running...I ahve seen the swankmoney and some other how 2's and my wiring guy is saying my car is different...I'm just so confused...anyone know of any other how 2's for turbo timers on 2001's?? Thanks!!


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mcgyver7923)*

Here you go, relay method on a 01'. http://shaka.vwmafia.net/turbotimer/ . let me know if you figure out the O 2 hook up.


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (mcgyver7923)*

Here you go, relay method on a 01'. http://shaka.vwmafia.net/turbotimer/ . let me know if you figure out the O 2 hook up. You do need the relay for the remote to work. i used this on my roomates 01 jetta and it works perfectly.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (onyonees)*

on the 01 you have the Immobilizer II but you can still around it and activate the alarm using the http://www.swankmonkey.com method or http://shaka.vwmafia.net/turbotimer/ you do not need my circuit or any other circuit. It can be done with relay and tapping into fuse #6...follow this wiring diagram and your done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by quicksilver337 at 6:43 PM 10-16-2003_


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (PedroGringo)*

Thanks.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (faroodi)*

Luis,
Any ideas?


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (faroodi)*

With the Autowindow....Can you use the remote to lock the doors and arm the car while the turbo timer is counting down?? And then after it is finished it locks and arms??
Or is it like quicksilver's and enfig's where you have to flip a switch??
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (Mk418TDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk418TDUB* »_With the Autowindow....Can you use the remote to lock the doors and arm the car while the turbo timer is counting down?? And then after it is finished it locks and arms??
Or is it like quicksilver's and enfig's where you have to flip a switch??
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Auto Window is a Quicksilver copy. With the Auto Window you can NOT use the factory VW/Audi key/Remote to lock/unlock the doors.
With the Quicksilver, Enfig´s and Auto Window you have to manually lock he doors using your key in the lock cylinder on the drivers doors.
BUT My COMPANION gadget allow you to use your Factory VW/Audi key remote to lock/unlock the doors when the Turbo Timer is idling your engine.
If you already have a Turbo Timer or planing to install one in your 02/03 1.8T and you install my gadget COMPANION, you can lock your doors using your factory VW / Audi Key Fob remote, and you can simple walk away from the car. When the engine shuts off after the timer has run out, the doors stay locked, and the alarm WILL be armed by the COMPANION. 
Turbo Boss


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (Turbo Boss)*

Thanks Turbo Boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was planning on getting yours anyway....just wondering about the autowindow one...
Still waiting for you to get back to me with the details for helping you out with the install guides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mk418TDUB at 8:18 PM 10-17-2003_


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (Mk418TDUB)*

The Autowindow is like the Enfig and the MWG trigger circuit in the sense that it locks the doors after the turbo timer shuts the car off and rolls up the window and closes the sunroof.
it is different, because you can roll down your windows using the unlock button on the factory remote, roll up the windows and close the roof using the factory remote. it is also different because if you want to turn of the Autowindow, you can turn it off using the factory remote lock and unlock buttons.
The turbo companion is the newest one, it lets u lock the door using the factory remote while the car is still running, and it can close the windows as well. but it does not close the sunroof, and it does not give you window roll up and roll down using your factory remote buttons.
i hope this helps.


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (onyonees)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onyonees* »_The Autowindow is different, because you can roll down your windows using the unlock button on the factory remote, roll up the windows and close the roof using the factory remote. it is also different because if you want to turn of the Autowindow, you can turn it off using the factory remote lock and unlock buttons.
i hope this helps.

Hello onyonees, The following its nothing agains you is just my opinion about the Autowindow.
What is the big deal about the Autowindow having the feature of close the windows/sunroof with the remote if you CAN NOT use the remote when the car is idling with the Turbo Timer.
The only time you CAN benefit of the Autowindow window/sunroof feature is when the car is not idling with the turbo timer. This mean when the car is completely off. And as you fulks may know every one that have a 1.8T with Turbo Timer allow the car to idle for at list a minimun of around 30/60 seconds.
So HOW a person thats own a 1.8T can BENEFIT of having the AUTOWINDOW???








I personally think that the AutoWindow is a copy of MWG gadget with some features that you CANT NOT USE while the engine is idling with the Turbo Timer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Turbo Boss



_Modified by Turbo Boss at 1:43 PM 10-18-2003_


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (Turbo Boss)*

I agree Turbo Boss, I can't wait for your Companion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (Mk418TDUB)*

well, its nice to be able to roll down the windows when you get to your car on a hot day and let it cool down. it is different from the other two circuits, cuz you can shut it off from the key remote when you go to the dealership or valet. and its also nice that it closes the roof for you as well.
turbo boss, your product is awesome as well, and until now, the autowindow was the best option IMO. i think it is great that you have made something that will allow the remote to work while the car is counting down.


----------



## hakase (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question*

I think IMB III using power line RPM ditection.
since, evry one who has 02~03 car have trable about using remort(), with using relay to trick confort sys, and no #6(sm fuse) #11(sm)or#38(L)
dose some one try 
1)bat + remve from VW GTI
2) junp conect to other car
3) start donner car then start your car vw(02~03)
4) shutdown your car keep running donner!!
5) use your remort to close your car!
if youcant ! or some one try alrady>>> tell me!
I think youcan not activate or arm your GTI
if so~~~
if i use DC stabilizer or trick RPM ditection sensitivitythen IMB III or conf sys dont know engine is running or not!!
right>>>?

i think this is the key to solve cheap way
I dont know exactry so JUST IDEA 
Dose some one now how to pull DC12+ from RPM signal??? like~##beltronics vector##? and trick them????

the solution evry one using is "E** or M** or W**" is one way but if you use puls 12V to Drv side rock button then you can rock the door and also ether 3 unit didnot activate while TT is workng.....
I was reading all post and visit some HOW2 or FAQ site,,,but i feel threr is other way to do this!!!!!


----------



## hakase (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (hakase)*

http://www.kraustelemetry.com/....html
http://www.gtechpro.com/
> *copy from gtec* 
Engine RPMs are sensed directly from the cigarette lighter voltage. No installation required at all with this true plug and play feature. The unique RPM feature is used for anything from real time torque measurements to shift lights.

escort does not have RPM meter option sorry my mistake,,,, 
so,, engine running / "rem dont arm part" is this is the BAD MEN!!!!
do you guys some solution to smooth out "RPM noise on the power line"?


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (hakase)*

Hey hakase, I have read several times your post and I really dont understand ANYTHING of what you are saying








What the hell you are talking about???
Isaac


----------



## hakase (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (Turbo Boss)*
















sorry about my English,
I�fm ESL.. not ESP..
when engine is running, then our 12V power line is NOT true DC! actually DC with noise from alternator. 
recently, some company sells RPM meter without connecting (COIL -) or ECU RPM signal. 
they (new meter or gauge) doing, pull out noise from cigarette liter 12V souce and create RPM signal. 
because of this => 01 GTI and 02 up! 1.8t do not have major wiring change, but 02 and up remote does not work~








if so, if you connect 12V/noize to 02 and up vw car for power source simplly disconect BAT 12 post and junping from other "engine runnning" car. I think your factory remote key does not work even if your engine is shut down!!
I do not have factory manual so I can not do but cut all comfort system power line and connect stable 12V(other battery is easy) power. I have confident, even TT is counting down you can use factory remote!
if you reduce noise or eliminate noise then comfort system do not know about engine is running or not. this kills one of our problem, or everything.
#6 fuse for pre 02 car is just detecting => is key in key hole or not.
that's why they use relay to shutdown 
newer VW do not need one! because they can detect engine is running or not from power line = Cmfort system assum, key is in key hole so DO NOT ACCEPT REMOTE SIGNAL!
right????????
did you try this site? http://www.kraustelemetry.com/....html
did you notice that? jpeg on this page is VW! A4 car not us but.. ~~~!!






















what a Coincidence

then i have 2 question,
1) can or cannot eliminate/reduce noise from alternator
if so, do you know the part we need??
3 pin IC regulator works or not?
2)comfort system has 2 connector, please tell me which line is power source?
or does some one post 02,03 comfort system wiring diagram somewhere, I want to look this. i have 01 and some one post 01 and 02,03 are not significant difference.


----------



## hakase (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (hakase)*

no one answer so, I will put one more idea.
when you start car and speed exceed 5mil/h or so, our car automatically rock the door right?
so, while TT counting down and send speed signal line into fake 5mile/h signal (rectangular signal can be created by IC ) then we could rock the door! 
this kind of IC is cheap! at radioshock or local electric device store. Even you can buy kit. If You have tool (soldering iron etc..) may be nice weekend project for you.
when you get TT (price about $60~120) then if extra $50 may kill you, or you can dinner with your G friend at SOSO~ local restaurant ONE time.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (hakase)*

wow! is all I can say








hakase, the reason why this has not worked is because it has been tried before. When the car reaches 5 mph the comfort control sends a pulse to lock the doors, and if you fake the system with an IC you still would not be able to use the remote....also it would be sending the signal at all times and you don't want that. If you think that you can make it work...go for it


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (quicksilver337)*

Wow, what a thread. It's taken me several hours to read all 30 pages. I'm new to VW...I had an S-10 & ZX6R...now just '03 1.8T. My TT should be here next week. I had NO idea it was this big of a deal on this car...we did my friend's Eclipse in like 1/2hr. I'm alright w/ this though. I just need to know this. My car doesn't have #6 fuse. Ppl were hooking into #11 and getting airbag light. I don't want that. I thought I read that you could just not hook this wire up and you'd get the same effect...TT would work, but no key remote operation and if you wanted doors locked, you had to use the key in the door once outside. Is this correct? I don't care about factory alarm...I consider a honking horn useless. The TT has e-brake feature, plus steering wheel is locked, plus, these cars need the signal from key to start correct?? I'd imagine someone could always find a way, but I don't live in a "bad" enough area to worry about a beeping horn. Thanks.


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (The Mailman)*

31 now....lol. One other thing. If I turn TT off, the remote key will still work right? Or if I come back to my car AFTER TT has done its cycle, the remote will work to unlock the doors? Thanks again.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: GReddy TT question (The Mailman)*

Oy! Welcome to the tribe. 
The stock key fob will work fine when the engine isn't running. It just won't lock or unlock the car when the motor is running. 
The MWG circuit is good, but it takes some getting used to. It is an annoyance to my wife, so I switch it and the TT off when she drives my GTI. 
Hope that helps a little. 
Peter


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (PedroGringo)*

Yeah, that answers my key fob question. As far as the TT install, I know ppl were using a relay to the #6 on pre-01 models. Now, w/ no #6, can I just say bump the relay, hook up the other TT wires, and all will work? I can lock the doors manually and don't care about the alarm. This will work right? Also, doesn't the car have a passive alarm system...meaning it arms itself automatically if you leave the doors unlocked after shut-off? Only had the car a week, so not too familiar w/ all its intimate workings.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: GReddy TT question (The Mailman)*

I'm not sure if I can answer all of that, but I can address my own experience with the airbag light. Before I installed the MWG circuit, I tried my turbo timer for an afternoon and I didn't have a problem with the airbag light coming on. I have a Blitz FATT DCIII. 
I got the MWG because I wanted the factory alarm to arm itself. 
Peter


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (The Mailman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mailman* »_Yeah, that answers my key fob question. As far as the TT install, I know ppl were using a relay to the #6 on pre-01 models. Now, w/ no #6, can I just say bump the relay, hook up the other TT wires, and all will work? I can lock the doors manually and don't care about the alarm. This will work right? Also, doesn't the car have a passive alarm system...meaning it arms itself automatically if you leave the doors unlocked after shut-off? Only had the car a week, so not too familiar w/ all its intimate workings. 

our oem alarms are not passive arming, this is why I came up with the MWG trigger circuit. If you do not care about your car being armed and just locked then all you need to do is install the TT (with no relay) If you want the alarm to activate then you would need a device that would do it for you and I'm not talking about relays. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hakase (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (quicksilver337)*

if you want install TT w/o arm but w/ lock.
use tt blue or green wire with pules cuirkit or relay to tap driver side Key button.
I m going try Ic regurator to stabilize confort system 12V source. 
this may kill " engine is running while CAN NOT ARM ' part.
I like to have wind control sysytem cose I foget shut moon roof couple times, and each time go back car and stick in key and close stupid moon roof is dam...
but I DO NOT LIKE " TT is COUNTING DOWN and do not arm " part!
" affter turn off engine then arm " is OK~but
those two wars were won! but how about Osama bin Laden? or Saddam Hussein?
this important part is missing. 
I think same kind of point is missing => supplement UNIT from 3 guys.
just my thought but,,, for me this is very important!


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (hakase)*

Thanks all for the help. I frequent the forums daily to find out new info on this awesome car. I think I'll just leave it as a TT for now...only way I see myself adding anything else to it is when this new one - commander? / controller? I forget - is done...and that all depends on price. I will admit, it'd be nice to use key to arm.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (The Mailman)*

lol why go thru all this trouble!!!!
I find a TT pointless!!!
U can do this on your own!!!! Just sit in the car for 2 mins!!








I always do it after hard driving...To me 100 bucks plus install frustration isnt worth gettin the TT
But thats me!! and everyones diffrent








and good luck!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: GReddy TT question (DimcheMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimcheMKV* »_lol why go thru all this trouble!!!!
I find a TT pointless!!!
U can do this on your own!!!! Just sit in the car for 2 mins!!








I always do it after hard driving...To me 100 bucks plus install frustration isnt worth gettin the TT
But thats me!! and everyones diffrent








and good luck!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You're right. Everyone is different. We all use our cars differently too. I end up driving clients and co-workers places, and though I rarely drive hard with them in the car, I can't see trying to explain to them why we're sitting in the car for 2 minutes each time we arrive at a location. 
Their reaction to getting out of the car and walking away while its still running is priceless. Client: "Excuse me, your car is still running." Me: "Yup! I noticed that." 
I enjoy modding my car and finding new and interesting things that make it unique. While that is somewhat moot in a thread that is 32 pages long, having a thread this long shows that this is something that people are seriously interested in doing to their cars. 
Peace!
Peter


----------



## 1.8T337 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: GReddy TT question (PedroGringo)*

just curious....but where do you mount the trigger curcuit? also where are some good places to mount the timer? thanks guys. i think i'm about to order.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: GReddy TT question (1.8T337)*

I have the greddy TT and I placed it in the glove box, don't really need to see it all the time








as for the trigger circuit you can place it under the dash above the pedals


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Relocated TT Install How2*

Oy folks. 
A while back I did an installation How2 for the MWG circuit and my Blitz Turbo Timer. I recently reorganized my web site and that How2 has moved. The new address is below:
http://vwroadtrip.peterbeers.n...l.htm 
My installation How2 supplements the instructions that come with the MWG circuit and your turbo timer. It adds a few more photos that might be helpful. It isn't really a replacement for what is sent out. Hopefully it helps. 
Here's a pic of my Turbo Timer as it is right now... It may be changing soon.
















If you have any questions or problems with the web site, please let me know. 
Peter



_Modified by PedroGringo at 11:53 AM 10-29-2003_


----------



## nightstalker818 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Relocated TT Install How2 (PedroGringo)*

I owned a 00 GTI and I installed a blitz dual DTC with out a problem,
and then I got a 01 GTI and now I have nothing but problems.
First, the trigger switch dosn't function! (wiring is correct I tripple checked it!)
and turbo timer ofcourse dosn't work also! http://vwroadtrip.peterbeers.n...l.htm
site is helpful, but the actual wiring photos would be a big help
I been tackling this project for about 3 weeks now
and still get no results, just a bunch of spliced wires








Can anyone help me??


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Relocated TT Install How2 (nightstalker818)*

Have you try these web site for the diffrent methods of wiring it up? 
http://www.swankmonkey.com/turbotimer/ 
http://shaka.vwmafia.net/turbotimer



_Modified by quicksilver337 at 12:46 PM 10-30-2003_


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Relocated TT Install How2 (nightstalker818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightstalker818* »_I owned a 00 GTI and I installed a blitz dual DTC with out a problem,
and then I got a 01 GTI and now I have nothing but problems.
First, the trigger switch dosn't function! (wiring is correct I tripple checked it!)
and turbo timer ofcourse dosn't work also! http://vwroadtrip.peterbeers.n...l.htm
site is helpful, but the actual wiring photos would be a big help
I been tackling this project for about 3 weeks now
and still get no results, just a bunch of spliced wires








Can anyone help me??


What did you use as a ground point? Did you wire it to your parking brake?
Peter


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Relocated TT Install How2 (nightstalker818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightstalker818* »_ I (wiring is correct I tripple checked it!)


Do you use a volmeter to check for the correct wires at the ignition key or you just tap on the wires because somebody give you the wires colors you have to tap?????
Isaac


_Modified by Turbo Boss at 5:18 PM 10-30-2003_


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I posted this info a few pages back, thought this would help...

_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_
I located the wires on the car under the steering column to tap the TT wires into. 








and used the colors as follows...
Black wire with red stripe = IGN ACC (this would connect on the turbo timer Accessory wire)	
Solid Black Wire = Ignition Power (this would connect on the turbo timer Switch power Ignition wire)	
Solid Red Wire = Constant 12 Volts (this would connect on the turbo timer constant 12V wire)	
If you have any other questions let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_ Black wire with red stripe = IGN ACC (this would connect on the turbo timer Accessory wire) 
Solid Black Wire = Ignition Power (this would connect on the turbo timer Switch power Ignition wire) 
Solid Red Wire = Constant 12 Volts (this would connect on the turbo timer constant 12V wire) 

nightstalker818, Keep in mind that the info Quicksiver337 is provinding here is JUST AS a reference. SOMETIMES VW change the wires color depending on the car, year, etc............. I have seen VW same model, same year with diferent wire colors. 
If you are not sure, use a volmeter or look for somebody to help you or better pay somebody else to do it right.












_Modified by Turbo Boss at 5:30 PM 10-30-2003_


----------



## nightstalker818 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

well this morning I finally got the trigger switch to work!








Then I went to go eat and then I started to work on the Apexi TT
I got all the wires connected and BAMM!!!! The car started grinding








What the @^#& !! ??I double checked all the wiring and diconnected the blue
wire on the TT and it worked!? I still don't know why, but I guess you don't need
to connect the both ign wire








Whatever long as it works
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (nightstalker818)*

Glad to hear it worked out. 
Peter


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*

ditto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nightstalker818 (May 19, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

I guess it's only a custom to post a pic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (nightstalker818)*

I love the way the Apexi looks there. I thought about putting my Blitz there, but opted for the blank buttons on the dash. When I get my FJO, I'll probably mount that in the dash where my TT is and move the TT display down there. 
Nice clean looking install. 
Peter


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*

Okay... I had to take my car into the Stealer today for the 10,000 mile service. I figured it might be a good idea to install the cutoff switch for the MWG circuit, otherwise they might accidentally lock the keys in the car. 
I installed the switch as the instructions show and it works great. 
It still didn't stop the tech at the dealer from messing with the switch, turning it on, and locking the keys in the car. Luckily I brought my spare key with me for just such an eventuality. 
Next time I'll put a post-it note next to the switch asking them not to mess with it. 
PEter.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*

those damn techs always stickin' there fingers where they don't belong








I would hide the switch so they cant see it....


----------



## Grogthefrog (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (roly)*


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicksilver337* »_those damn techs always stickin' there fingers where they don't belong








I would hide the switch so they cant see it....










I don't have a problem with the techs. I figured they'd be curious about it. I figured they'd mess with it which is why I brought my spare key.







I actually like having it easily accessible so I can switch it off when my wife drives the car or if I park valet. I'll put a "do not touch" sign on it when I get my vinyl cutter hooked up. 
PEace!
Peter


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (quicksilver337)*

Just wanted wish all you guys Happy Holidays


----------



## 4pounder (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank you Luis, you too. It's been a few months with your set up and it still is awesome. I still get questions like, "How did you tweak your alien tech to do that?" So I always tell them about this genius friend I have in Miami that designed a custom TT circuit. They especially love the windows and sunroof feature, LMAO. Merry Christmas to you and to all from a socal dubber.


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (4pounder)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I hope Santa brings you all the toys you wished for


----------



## 1.8T337 (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

hey quick, i'm about to order your circuit but i have another question. when i turn the car off and i go to lock it. can i use the remote or do i actually have to stick the key in the door and lock? thanks bro. merry christmas to you also! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T337)*

Yes you have to manually lock the door, but in case you forget it would lock it for you once the TT turns off. also if you connect the e-brake to the TT it would turn off the motor as soon as you release it there for activating the alarm (with the MWG trigger circuit installed)








if you have any questions you can e mail me and I will answer it with in 24 hrs Tech support included http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

bump for info purposes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Just ordered your circuit, hope to have it installed by the time the SFLGTG rolls around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (speedgator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_Just ordered your circuit, hope to have it installed by the time the SFLGTG rolls around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got your order...THANK YOU!!







and will ship it out to you next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

Local guy helps dubber community, I have to support you!


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (speedgator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_Local guy helps dubber community, I have to support you!









Thanks again man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....hope to see you at the 12th South Florida GTG, last year I was so busy helping out that I didn't get around to seeing all the nice looking dubs...hopefully this year I can


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I'll be there for sure!


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I just spread the knowledge over on vwfixx.com about your circuit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (speedgator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_I just spread the knowledge over on vwfixx.com about your circuit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

there are 32 different pages of how to install a turbo timer? wow i never thought i would see the day but its all gravy, ow and by the way what circuit?
boost112


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_ ow and by the way what circuit?
boost112

Look in quicksilver337's signature. That's the curcuit.


----------



## Grogthefrog (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
Look in quicksilver337's signature. That's the curcuit. 

hey that's where i got mine from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif works great!
oh and make sure you mount the mwg circut in the glove box at least, you will want access to it. i left it in the dash at 1st like a tart and i couldn't turn off the circut if i wanted.


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grogthefrog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grogthefrog* »_
oh and make sure you mount the mwg circut in the glove box at least, you will want access to it. i left it in the dash at 1st like a tart and i couldn't turn off the circut if i wanted.

I mounted mine under the dash but put a kill switch right in front of the gauge cluster. Either way works. I just gotta keep my glove compartment free for all of my gloves.








Peter


----------



## Grogthefrog (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
I just gotta keep my glove compartment free for all of my gloves.








Peter

oh no you just didn't say that!?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Grogthefrog)*

LOL! like they say "no glove....no love"








BTW guys I'm glad that you like the circuit that I made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also my circuit *IS* the "ORIGINAL" circuit made to activate the oem alarm


----------



## Dub20thae#1763 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

its possible to wire the turbo timer and have the remote work...


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

there's already a copy-cat? geez.


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (speedgator)*

There has been relatively strong pressure applied to at least one of the companies that is releasing the "custom" software packages to incorporate a turbo timer into the software package. The company has not commented yet. 
How would the general public react to this option?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Raman Gain)*

i heard about it a long time ago...it would be a cool option http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Dub20thae#1763)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub20thae#1763* »_its possible to wire the turbo timer and have the remote work...

Well you could read all 34 pages of this topic or I could just tell you. Just kidding. 
The problem is that the VW security system will not allow the remote lock keyfob to work while the motor is running. It also won't arm the alarm while its running. Luis' circuit arms the alarm, locks the doors and closes the windows and sunroof when the timer goes off. The key fob will work once the motor is off. Most of us key lock the door before we walk away from our running car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_there's already a copy-cat? geez.

Yup! There are at least 3 copy cats out there. Since I kinda did the write-up on Luis' circuit install on my web site, I've been contacted by at least 3 people who want me to try out their product and write an install for it. Since its a pretty involved process, I'm not really extatic about doing that. To be honest, Luis' MWG circuit does everything I need it to do, so there isn't really a reason to try anything else. Would it be cool to use the remote to lock while the motor is running? SURE! None of the 3 that have contacted me do anything different than the MWG does. None of them have sent me anything either. Oh well. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Raman Gain* »_There has been relatively strong pressure applied to at least one of the companies that is releasing the "custom" software packages to incorporate a turbo timer into the software package. The company has not commented yet. 
How would the general public react to this option?

It would be cool if it could be incorporated into a chip with one caveat (I love the word caveat) that you be able to switch it off for when your car is in for service or valet parking and you're not confident that the person working on your car can figure out a turbo timer. 
Peace!
PEter
PS: Gotta love the new Vortex forums. 


_Modified by PedroGringo at 9:29 AM 1-21-2004_


----------



## Grogthefrog (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

hey quicksilver, is there any way that you can fabricate a switch that only works when the turbo timer is powered on??? it's no big deal having to turn on/off the mwg switch but i would rather not.....any thoughts on that? anyone else know of anything or have thoughts?


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Grogthefrog)*

Hey guys, look in the mid atlantic forum..
We are doing a install on my 03 GTI with a new product called the "companion" in the next week or so..
BTW, this will not have a switch on it.. its just a box that you hook up and forget about that lets you arm your car with the remote and leave the car running.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 03VDUB at 10:47 PM 1-21-2004_


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_Hey guys, look in the mid atlantic forum..
We are doing a install on my 03 GTI with a new product called the "companion" in the next week or so..
BTW, this will not have a switch on it.. its just a box that you hook up and forget about that lets you arm your car with the remote and leave the car running.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 03VDUB at 10:47 PM 1-21-2004_

Yup...the first one is being installed on my car...it should be done within the next couple of days or so...shortly after that it will be put on the market














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
The problem is that the VW security system will not allow the remote lock keyfob to work while the motor is running. It also won't arm the alarm while its running. Luis' circuit arms the alarm, locks the doors and closes the windows and sunroof when the timer goes off. The key fob will work once the motor is off. Most of us key lock the door before we walk away from our running car. 
_Modified by PedroGringo at 9:29 AM 1-21-2004_

Hello PedroGrigo, well here come the solution. Its call COMPANION. This gadget will allow 2002/04 remote control to work when the engine is idling by the TT. 
Ask Mk418TDUB, he is installing one in his 2002 Jetta


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Hello PedroGrigo, well here come the solution. Its call COMPANION. This gadget will allow 2002/04 remote control to work when the engine is idling by the TT. 
Ask Mk418TDUB, he is installing one in his 2002 Jetta


Cool! You got it up and running? Great to hear. I've read a little on the install thread. You talked to me about this a while back and I hadn't heard from you in ages. Glad it has worked out for you.
PEter


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
Cool! You got it up and running? Great to hear. I've read a little on the install thread. You talked to me about this a while back and I hadn't heard from you in ages. Glad it has worked out for you.
PEter

Whats up PedrGringo. Yes its working Ok, as I toll you, I have it installed on several Skoda´s 1.8T in my country including my.
I decide to send one of the gadget to Mk418TDUB so he do a trial on his 02 Jetta (I hope there is no hard fellings because you was not the first)








They already has hook up all of the wires exept one. They have take his time doing the install because they are in Philly and is very cold there.
I hope this weekend they finish finding the wire they need.
Isaac



_Modified by Turbo Boss at 12:08 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Whats up PedrGringo. Yes its working Ok, as I toll you, I have it installed on several Skoda´s 1.8T in my country including my.
I decide to send one of the gadget to Mk418TDUB so he do a trial on his 02 Jetta (I hope there is no hard fellings because you was not the first)








They already has hook up all of the wires exept one. They have take his time doing the install because they are in Philly and is very cold there.
I hope this weekend they finish finding the wire they need.
Isaac


No problem, Isaac. Definitely no hard feelings. I've had plenty of install stuff keeping me busy and I really like the way the MWG circuit works. 
If I can be of any help to your friends in philly, please let them know that I might be a resource. I've been inside the wiring a few times on different projects and I'm contemplating doing a whole alarm system install in the next month or two. That should be fun.
Take care. Good luck.
Peter


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
No problem, Isaac. Definitely no hard feelings. I've had plenty of install stuff keeping me busy and I really like the way the MWG circuit works. 
If I can be of any help to your friends in philly, please let them know that I might be a resource. I've been inside the wiring a few times on different projects and I'm contemplating doing a whole alarm system install in the next month or two. That should be fun.
take care. Good luck.
Peter

Talking about alarms, I recently install one in a Skoda 1.8T. in conjuntion withe COMPANION. It was a Hornet 700T (this alarm is made by Viper (DEI)
This Hornet 700T does not comes with remotes. It works with the factory Skoda ones. When you press the remote to lock it also ativated tjhe alarm and the siren chrips, when you unlock with the factory remote it chrip twice.
I also install a radar sensor and a glass audio sensor.
The good thing about this alarm is that you only have to carry the factory Skoda remote.
I conected so when the turbo timer is idling with the COMPANION and I press the remote its locks and arm the alarm.
Check the Hornet 700 here: http://www.viper.com/security/hornet/horn_ke.asp
Isaac


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

I might have to pick one of these up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (03VDUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I should be finishing up the first install this weekend...and then we will be doing one on Mat's car. 
I will keep you all posted on the progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_I might have to pick one of these up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Matt, if you need help with the Hornet 700T Alarm let me know. There are some tricks in order that the alarm work with the engine running with the TT








Isaac


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Mk418TDUB)*

I read about the companion on this thread a month or 2 ago some 10 pages back I think....I actually read all 32 pages!!!







I want info on how much this will be when it's market ready. Also, there was a website set up for it, but don't remember it. Got a link? thanks.


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (The Mailman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Mailman* »_I read about the companion on this thread a month or 2 ago some 10 pages back I think....I actually read all 32 pages!!!







I want info on how much this will be when it's market ready. Also, there was a website set up for it, but don't remember it. Got a link? thanks.

Hey Mailman, The COMPANION will be available around 1 month. The delays is because *Mk418TDUB* and *1.8TWolfsberg * is doing the first trial of this product and they are in charge of instaling it and make the instalation instrucctions. They going to do a idiot proof step by step picture instalation.








So my best advise to you is keep checking this tread for more news.
Also the COMPANION web page is almost finish. Keep checking http://www.turbotimercompanion.com
Also here is another tread of the COMPANION with picture of the gadget
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1170341








Isaac



_Modified by Turbo Boss at 7:00 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

sorry about the delay guys....Anthony(1.8TWolfsberg) and I will be finishing the install of the COMPANION on my cr this weekend....We will keep you all updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Boss* »_
Talking about alarms, I recently install one in a Skoda 1.8T. in conjuntion withe COMPANION. It was a Hornet 700T (this alarm is made by Viper (DEI)
This Hornet 700T does not comes with remotes. It works with the factory Skoda ones. When you press the remote to lock it also ativated tjhe alarm and the siren chrips, when you unlock with the factory remote it chrip twice.
I also install a radar sensor and a glass audio sensor.
The good thing about this alarm is that you only have to carry the factory Skoda remote.
I conected so when the turbo timer is idling with the COMPANION and I press the remote its locks and arm the alarm.
Check the Hornet 700 here: http://www.viper.com/security/hornet/horn_ke.asp
Isaac


Very cool, Isaac. I'll read about it. 
Peter


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Mk418TDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk418TDUB* »_sorry about the delay guys....Anthony(1.8TWolfsberg) and I will be finishing the install of the COMPANION on my cr this weekend....We will keep you all updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OK, 1.8TWolfsberg and MK418TDUB finish the installation of the Companion and is working awesome.
They will do 03VDUB (Matt 03 GTI) car and will take pictures and will do a video
Check here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...47985


_Modified by Turbo Boss at 8:40 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

YES!!!...it is working GREAT on my car...
Here is how it works:
Your driving your car and you park. Turn the car off and pull the key out and the turbo timer operates the engine. You get out of you car, close the door, and press the lock button twice. The doors lock and the factory alarm arms. The tubro timer continues to run the engine and when it shuts down, the doors remain locked and the alarm remains armed.
Check my signature for the specific details on the COMPANION website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mat<--- one T
Just giving you a hard time..

The TT should be here by weds so we will have a full install day by the end of this week.. When should the companion be here ?


----------



## Mk418TDUB (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (03VDUB)*

Mat, Isaac said the COMPANION should be here tomorrow or tuesday at the latest!!...let me know when the TT comes
thumbup: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another install DAY


----------



## Turbo Boss (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mat<--- one T
Just giving you a hard time..
The TT should be here by weds so we will have a full install day by the end of this week.. When should the companion be here ?

Hey Mat with one T







, your COMPANION unit is on transit to Anthonys house.
check http://www.ibcinc.com/ traking number 52850265








Turbo Boss


----------



## DrZEUS (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

Good work on the TT Companion! I apologize if I am slightly off topic, but which model is this Blitz TT and where can I get it from? What is Blitz's homepage?


----------



## DrZEUS (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Turbo Boss)*

Double Post


_Modified by DrZEUS at 11:15 AM 3-25-2004_


----------



## onyonees (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (DrZEUS)*

that is a greddy turbo timer, not blitz.
http://www.greddy.com/


----------



## DrZEUS (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (onyonees)*

Ooops! I was thinking Greddy but Blitz came out! 


_Modified by DrZEUS at 4:31 PM 3-25-2004_


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (DrZEUS)*

talk about coming back from the dead


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_talk about coming back from the dead

yup!
but then again this thread has a lot of good information







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MBauer (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Mk418TDUB)*

I have the companion with my TT installed and the alarm wont arm by FOB until the engine stops. Any idea what I might have done wrong?


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MBauer)*

i just posted in your other thread with some information you can use to install the COMPANION correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








heres a link to my post...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...15148


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MBauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBauer* »_I have the companion with my TT installed and the alarm wont arm by FOB until the engine stops. Any idea what I might have done wrong?









we figured out the problem


----------



## MBauer (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (SpooledAWP)*

OK I have it working now but the wire wasn't wrong the color code in a 2002 jetta is different. The problem was my weak crimp job which I removed and fixed. The color codes for anyone doing this in a 2002 jetta are as follows. Use the diagrams given but in the door the the two wires are fine but the unlock wire is yellow/green not green/brown. Also for the TT hookup I used http://www.anthonyjd.com/vw/ttinstall.htm only the first 6 steps. In step 4 the brake wire is said to be the white/yellow..... but in 2002 the wire needed for this is the one directly to the left of it which is red/black. Other than that the install went well and the system works great. If my camera ever decides to start working I'll post some pics. If anyone ever needs to know the 2002 hookup I'll gladly help out. I also cut out some of the ashtray and mounted my TT in their under the door to hide it nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MBauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBauer* »_In step 4 the brake wire is said to be the white/yellow..... but in 2002 the wire needed for this is the one directly to the left of it which is red/black.

If your using a turbo timer in which requires a negative pulse for the safety feature, then the white/yellow wire is correct. If your using a turbo timer in which requires a positive pulse for the safety feature, then the red/black wire is correct. 
Remember:
White/Yellow = +12V constant and (-) on brake depress
Red/Black = (-) constant and (+12v) on brake depress


----------



## MBauer (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Ahh that's right. Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pocket_Rocket_GTI (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (MBauer)*

I have a question for you guys that have the "companion" 
what happens if you forget to lock your doors with remote or lets say the remote battery dies.
so now what happens ??


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Pocket_Rocket_GTI)*

When the tt shuts the engine down, the Companion will automatically lock your doors and arm the alarm for you.


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (QuickDub)*

...


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: '02 TURBO TIMER INSTALL (Pocket_Rocket_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pocket_Rocket_GTI* »_I have a question for you guys that have the "companion" 
what happens if you forget to lock your doors with remote or lets say the remote battery dies.
so now what happens ??









gotta love the people always trying to come up with every possible problem with a product







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brainstatic911 (Sep 13, 2003)

has anyone been able to/ or know where i can find specifics on hooking one of these up to a 00 golf 1.8t? i am looking at buying a gready tt tommorrow.. but i want to be able to hook it up 100% correctly. thanks


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Brainstatic911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brainstatic911* »_has anyone been able to/ or know where i can find specifics on hooking one of these up to a 00 golf 1.8t? i am looking at buying a gready tt tommorrow.. but i want to be able to hook it up 100% correctly. thanks

http://www.anthonyjd.com/vw/ttinstall.htm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## voodoo98 (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (quicksilver337)*

I need to contact anthony in regards to the speed sensor wire. I had made a post about this but with no replies. I contacted Anthony and a few others in regards to this topic. Some said this wire would work others said it didn't, but everyones comments were excellent.... (did the troubleshooting for me)
This is from my other post and applies to the Greddy Full Auto TT on a 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg
"For all those installing the a Turbo Timer the wire for the Speed Sensor is pin 28 in the blue connector and it is a green wire. This is one of the connectors that plug into the back of the guage cluster behind the RPM gauge bump You have to set the turbo timer to the correct speed in relation to the speedometer. This is done in the speed mode setup. Sucky thing with the Greddy TT is that it is in km/h"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (voodoo98)*

Thanks for recommending my DIY quicksilver337 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *voodoo98* »_"For all those installing the a Turbo Timer the wire for the Speed Sensor is pin 28 in the blue connector and it is a green wire. This is one of the connectors that plug into the back of the guage cluster behind the RPM gauge bump You have to set the turbo timer to the correct speed in relation to the speedometer. This is done in the speed mode setup. Sucky thing with the Greddy TT is that it is in km/h"

Yeah, I did go into setup mode and try to calibrate the tt to match the speedometer. Several times, in fact, and all were unsuccesfful. I could have been doing it wrong but I dunno....I can usually tinker with stuff like this without a problem...


----------



## voodoo98 (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TWolfsberg)*

I had a problem doing it... I think the key was to cycle through the calibration a few times before it will register (the manual mentioned i think) i had someone else in the car doing it for me while i had the cruise set at 40km/h.... he in the midst set the high speed to 101 km/h so when i do like 62mph it starts beeping.... 
it def is a bit tricky to do and i think i have to redo it cause i cut the battery power to the unit and if this is the case i can post again how to do it... maybe make a video








(don't know cause held up in the garage installing guages and should be done tonight)








Found the manual online and grabbed the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by voodoo98 at 11:53 AM 4-13-2004_


----------

